# Greyhawk: The Golden Era CY 963 -- RESTORED BACKGROUND INFO THREAD



## Tellerian Hawke (Mar 22, 2016)

*Greyhawk: The Golden Era CY 963 -- RESTORED BACKGROUND INFO THREAD*​        *GM:*  
*September 21, 2016: 08:5 AM: *This is the restored version of my first campaign thread, which was reconstructed after what I like to call *"The Great ENWorld Crash of 2016."* When the crash occurred two days ago (September 19, 2016) the database was corrupted to such a point that I lost my second campaign thread completely; my first campaign thread, which I posted in March 2016, lost all of its replies except for the first 8. (The original number of replies: 162!! That's so depressing, ha ha.) Thus, I lost 154 posts by myself and my players, which had been posted over a three month period, during June - September 2016.

*But hey, crashes happen, and life moves on. *So I went to Google, and looked through the cached pages, and found about 90% of the text of those posts, and saved it to a flash drive. I'm not going to re-post all of it. I will simply re-post the background materials that I think the players would like to have access to, and then I will re-create the second campaign thread from scratch, and summarize the events to the point where gameplay can continue. And of course, from now on, I will make periodic backups of these pages, so that I will not be forced to repeat this experience in the future.
     









*OOC:*



*This game runs 3.x rules;* it is a combination of *3.0*, *3.5*, my own house rules, and bits and pieces that I have integrated from other systems, such as _*Pathfinder*_; It will start on June 20, 2016. In the meantime, players should make accounts for the following websites:


*1)* *ROLLZ* (This is the official online dice rolling system that the game will use. You should join dice room *GTGE_Chap7* to make your rolls.)
LINK:  Roleplaying Dice Roller · Rolz

*2)* *MYTHWEAVERS* (This is the official online character sheet system that the game will use. You will need to share your sheet with *TellerianHawke*.)


*NOTE:* The dice room on Rollz will change at the end of each chapter. New dice rooms will follow the same pattern (such as GTGE_Chap8, etc.)


*Please add color to your posts!* You can use whatever colors you like.

*My personally preferred colors are:*


~Thought texts are enclosed with the WEAK APPROXIMATION (~) symbols, like so.~


"Dialogue is enclosed in quotation marks, like so."


Descriptive text is simply text without any enclosing marks. You can make descriptive text* bold*, if you want to emphasize something. Or you can use_ italics_. _*Or you can do both. *_


*The campaign will start in the Free City of Dyvers. *The mayor of Dyvers is a reclusive lord, rumored to be an elf of ancient age, and albino complexion, known as_* Margull The Pale*_. Other rumors exist about Margull as well; some say he is in fact a demon, while others say he is an undead abomination. Of course, there exists no proof of the allegations, at least not that anyone has been able to discover. But since Dyvers has prospered greatly under Margull's rule these last 338 years, no one has bothered to complain about his longevity. (Margull was elected ruler of Dyvers by the Landed Gentry shortly after the sudden death of the former Magistrate, who bore a similar name [Margus] in CY 620. Margull requested a 5-year leave of absence "to tie up loose ends," before beginning his duties, and the Gentry granted it, appointing _*Larissa Hunter*_, the city's Knight Captain, as interim Magistrate.) _*Margull assumed the office of Magistrate in CY 625*_, and changed his title to Lord Mayor in CY 628.








*CURRENT TIME AND DATE AT START OF CAMPAIGN:* *Patchwall 9, CY 963, 5:00 AM (Just before dawn.)


THREAD LISTING:

Restored Campaign Thread (Combines 1st and 2nd Chapters, Reconstructed After The Crash)

Chapter 3 Campaign Thread

Chapter 4 Campaign Thread

Respen's Gambit (Side Adventure Thread, Connected To Chapter 4)

Chapter 5 Campaign Thread

Chapter 6 Campaign Thread

Chapter 7 Campaign Thread (Current)*


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Apr 7, 2016)

*Background Info On The Free City of Dyvers, AKA The City of Sails*

Here is a "general overview" map of how the city is organized:




When I refer to the *Trades District*, I am referring to the Northern, Northeastern, Eastern, or Southeastern sections of the city.

When I refer to the *Dock District*, I am referring to the Upper Northwestern section of the city.

When I refer to the *Royal Grounds*, I am referring to the raised plateau in the center-most Southern part of the city, where the Nobility lives; travel on the streets of the Royal Grounds for the purposes of passing through is permitted to all; entrance into any public place in the Royal Grounds (government offices, mercantile shops, restaurants, inns, etc.) is also permitted to all; However, there are sections of the Royal Grounds which are gated, and travel into and out of these gated areas requires a *Writ of Nobility* issued by the mayor. There are also several "members only" buildings (private clubs, private restaurants, private guilds, etc.) which also require a Writ of Nobility to enter; gated areas and members only buildings are heavily guarded and possession of Writs are strictly enforced.

When I refer to the *Old Town*, I am referring to the Lower Northwestern, Western, and Southwestern sections of the city.

*Places of Interest (Check Back Often, I will update this post from time to time, in order to add things as we go):*

*Laramon's Tower* (Gray Elf Wizard Emeritus of the Dyvers Mage Guild, entrance by invitation only, occasionally accepts commissions for magic item creation.) Dock District (DD1 on the map.)

*Margull's Tower (Mayor's Office)* Public access, center-most section of the Royal Grounds. Strangely, this office is completely unguarded! Rumor has it that the mayor has told the guardsmen (many times) that their talents are wasted here, and that they would serve a more useful purpose by guarding other buildings in the city.

*Trade Gate* (TD1 on the map) - The most heavily used gate in the city, because of the commerce generated by the Trades District. Entering by this gate often takes hours. However, it is also the least restricted, since the Trade District also serves as the city's Foreign District.

*The Dyvers Mage Guild* - entrance is by paid fee, located in the Old Town, just south of the Dock District, against the Western wall of the city, near the Old Town gate.

*The Seven Sails Tavern* - A cheap, gritty hellhole located in the Dock District, where sailors go to congregate, and to pick fights with newcomers.

*The Minotaur & Kobold *- A tavern / restaurant located in the Trades District, which serves mid-level merchant clientele. The sign depicts a Kobold being impaled on a trident by a Minotaur, and held in the air, spraying blood. Supposedly, they have the best ale (imported Dwarven Redwheat, by exclusive contract for the Central Flanaess) and the best cheesecake in the city.

*Dog & Hammer* - A Dwarven weaponsmith by the name of Eldek Hammergold runs this weapon shop in the Trades District; his sign depicts a dog carrying a blacksmith's hammer in its mouth. Eldek can make any weapon, but specializes in axes.

*Jocelyn Jharmenliefner* - (Dock District) Jocelyn is the owner and captain of a ship called_* Lady of the Lake*_, which is usually docked in a large, well-maintained slip. Jocelyn is a leather merchant; when her ship is docked, her shop (in the Trades District) is open. Her shop closes whenever she leaves port on business. (She buys and sells leather and various other goods abroad, although her shop is strictly leather goods.) Her (now deceased) mother, Jelinda, was the first proprietor and owner of this business venture; when Jelinda died, Jocelyn inherited everything. Jocelyn's skill as a leather craftsman is unequaled, although she maintains that her mother was even better.

*Seamus Muldoon* - (Dock District) Seamus is the owner and captain of a ship called _*The S.S. Tallpine*_, which is a ship-for-hire, either for freight delivery, or for charter passenger cruises. Seamus inherited this ship (and corresponding business) from his father, _*Greybeard Muldoon*_, who is now retired, and spends most of his days drunk, hanging out at the Seven Sails Tavern. Seamus' boatswain is a tall Gray Elf by the name of _*Aldennius Silvermoon*_. It is said that Aldennius keeps order on the ship with an iron hand, and a cold heart.

*Eagle's Roost Armory* - (Trades District) - This place is famous, and expensive. If you want armor, especially if you want it made of materials other than leather or steel, you come here, prepared to pay handsomely. This is the shop of *Ralph Dunengrogg*, a famous Dwarven armorer with a twin brother; his twin, _*Hrothgar Dunengrogg*_, is the owner of a weapon shop in Greyhawk, known as _The Dragon's Teeth_. The reason for their separation is for the sake of peace; Hrothgar is the bitter rival of *Eldek* *Hammergold*, and the two Dwarves have never been in the same vicinity for more than 10 minutes without engaging in an all-out brawl. Ironically, Ralph and Eldek are good friends, and it was Ralph who called the "truce" and arranged for the two to live in separate cities.

*The Temple of Wee Jas* - (Dock District) - This massive stone structure is falling down, and badly in-need of maintenance and repair. The doors to the place are always ajar, although most people can't remember ever seeing anyone going in or coming out, with one lone exception: this place is frequented (once a week) by *Margull*. A few brave "townees" have ventured into the place on occasion, and have come running out, scared, although none of them could ever remember what is was that frightened them so. There is a lone city guard stationed near the outer perimeter of the place; he won't prevent you from going in, but he will advise you against it.

*The Dwarven Shrine* - (Royal Grounds) - This small, stone temple is dedicated to all of the Dwarven gods, and inside, there are shrines and prayer benches for each individual deity. This shrine was built by *Kalduran Frostbeard*, a rich, Dwarven merchant, who wanted to give Dwarves who travel for the purpose of business a place where they could reflect in prayer. The shrine is run by three priests: *Holden Silvershield*, Patriarch of Clangeddin Silverbeard, *Mattsos Wrenn*, High Priest of Moradin, and *Juneau Frostbeard*, Curate of Vergadain, and son of Kalduran. The shrine is open to all, even to non-Dwarves, although those of non-Dwarven heritage who seek services here will pay a hefty premium.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Apr 15, 2016)

*More Places to See in Dyvers*

*Other Places of Interest, Organized by District:

Dock District:
*
Hook and Gaff (Equipment Shop)
The Blue Whale (Restaurant)
The Copper Cup (Tavern)
Knife & Stone (Fine Weapons)
The Gorgon's Cave (Tavern)
The Wailing Wench (Tavern)
Redfern's (Restaurant)
Beef and Broth (Restaurant)
Cullpepper's Armory (Fine Armor)
The Vault ("Gently Used" armor and weapons)
The Druid's Table (Restaurant)
Geldervan's Tavern
Roderick's Rooms (Inn)
The Sleepy Seargent's (Inn)
The Mermaid's Rest (Inn & Tavern)

*Trades District:*

Seskan's Fine Jewelry
Burt's Maps
Gallendar's Rest (Inn)
Gorski's Herbs & Spices
Hallendar's Ten Tables (Restaurant)
Dallen's Bookbindery
Hadley's Yard (Fencing School)
Dyvers Merchants Guild (City Government)
Dyvers Municipal Barracks (City Government - Guard Barracks & Armory)
Dyvers Dockworkers Guild (City Government)
Dyvers Teamsters Guild (City Government)
Dyvers Masons Guild (City Government)
Dyvers Carpenters Guild (City Government)
Dyvers Cartographers Guild (City Government)
Sadler's Haberdashery (Fine Headwear - From Hats to Crowns)
Four Feathers (Adventurers Club - Members Only)
Delleck's Leather Goods
Olaf's Wine and Cake (Restaurant)
Five Smiths (Blacksmith)
Weller's Wagonry (Wainwright)
The Flaming Talon (Tavern)
The Roc's Roost (Inn & Tavern)
The Silver Shield (Tavern)
The Sword & Cross (Tavern)


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Apr 26, 2016)

*On the Matter of Writs of Nobility...*

*This sign is posted on the front door of Margull's Tower:*

_Proclamation, issued by his lordship, Margull The Just, mayor of The Free City of Dyvers, uncontested ruler of the surrounding lands, and supreme magistrate of the Dyvers Guild of Masons:_

*Be it here noted, so as not to waste his lordship's time;*

Writs of Nobility are issued by his lordship only; if his lordship is not in at the time of your visit, you must return at another time; there is no other proxy available who can sign in his stead. His lordship reserves this right for himself, only. Writs of Nobility are enforced directly, therefore, they are only as authoritative as the entity who signs them. His lordship strictly insures any and every writ that he ascribes his name to, personally, if need-be. Those caught attempting to forge such a document shall face the penalty of his lordship's personal wrath. *YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!*

*Costs and Fees:*

*Writ of Nobility, Minor:* 1,000 gp. fee, 50 gp. scribe cost (entry into the city's records); purchaser must be able to present proof of ownership of no less than 500 acres of land.

*Writ of Nobility, Standard:* 5,000 gp. fee, 50 gp. scribe cost (entry into the city's records); purchaser must be able to present proof of ownership of no less than 1,000 acres of land.

*Writ of Nobility, High: *10,000 gp. fee, 50 gp. scribe cost (entry into the city's records); purchaser must be able to present proof of ownership of no less than 5,000 acres of land.

Forgery of land ownership documents, as with the writs themselves, will subject the forger to his lordship's personal wrath. Be it known that his lordship does not suffer fools, and that his wrath is sure, swift, and violent. *YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!*


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Sep 21, 2016)

*POSTED ON THE DOOR TO MARGULL'S TOWER​*
​
There have been reports of undead activity in and around the abandoned village of Skorane, just south of the city, in the Gnarley Forest.

The Mayor is offering a reward for the proof of destruction of undead creatures. Tainted skulls from raised skeletons, tainted ears from raised zombies, tongues of either a Ghoul or a Ghast, will all be recompensed at a rate of 25 gold per item submitted.

If anyone can recover and submit the ashes of a destroyed vampire, the mayor will pay the handsome reward of 1,000 gp.

*FRAUDULENT SUBMISSIONS WILL BE DEALT WITH HARSHLY. YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!*

The above map shows the location of Skorane, relative to Dyvers. The scale is that each hex equals 6 miles. *DO NOT REMOVE THIS MAP FROM THE DOOR!* Sketch yourself a copy if you need it, or go buy a copy from the Cartographer's Guild.

*Cordially,*
*Lord Margull The Just, Mayor of Dyvers*


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Sep 21, 2016)

*The Free City of Dyvers, Updated Primer for CY 963:​*

*PLEASE NOTE:* This version of Dyvers is based largely upon materials appearing in the Living Greyhawk Gazetteer, having been only slightly modified to fit my campaign, which operates in a significantly advanced timeline, which is more than 375 years into the future of what is considered to be “canon.” [Canon is considered to be CY 585; my campaign is set in CY 963.]

*Dyvers*
*Proper Name:* Free Lands of Dyvers
*Ruler:* His Excellency, & Justicar of the Sails, Lord Mayor Margull the Just.
*Government:* Democratic meritocracy: magister elected for undefined term of office, on the basis of personal achievement, by the Landed Gentry of Dyvers (minor nobles, landowners, and wealthy merchants)
*Capital:* Free and Independent City of Dyvers
*Major Towns: *Dyvers (pop. 52,000), Caltaran (870), Maraven (530)
*Provinces:* Dyvers the city (a major noble fief), plus six lordships (minor noble fiefs) over two villages (Caltaran and Maraven) and surrounding countryside
*Resources:* Shipbuilding supplies, foodstuffs (fish, meat, cheeses, local ales), clothing
*Coinage: *[Modified Furyondy] citadel (pp), wheatsheaf (gp), galley (ep), wagon (sp), common (cp)
*Population:* 128,000—Human 78% (Osfbr), Gnome 8%, Halfling 6% (Lightfoot), Elf 3% (high 50%, sylvan 50%), Dwarf 2% (hill), Half-elf 1%, 
Half-orc 1%, Orc 1%
*Languages:* Common, Rhopan, Gnome, Halfling
*Alignments:* N*, LG, NG, LN, CG, CN
*Religions:* Zilchus*, St. Cuthbert, Pelor, Fharlanghn, Wee Jas, many others
*Allies:* Furyondy, Veluna, Verbobonc, Greyhawk (weak)
*Enemies:* Iuz, Pomarj, Orcs of the Gnarley Forest

*Overview:* The city of Dyvers is located in perhaps the most lucrative trading nexus in all the Flanaess, a fact that has benefited it greatly throughout its long history. The city’s position on the southern banks of the mouth of the Velverdyva River allows Dyvers to capture the flow of trade from markets such as Schwartzenbruin, Highfolk Town, Thornward, and Verbobonc. Of course, trade flows up the Velverdyva, as well, so Dyvers sees much traffic from the Nyr Dyv and her various port cities. Accordingly, Dyvers is a reflection of many cultures—even the common barkeep can make change in a dozen different coinage systems. 

The Free Lands of Dyvers consist of approximately 2,000 square miles on the southern bank of the Velverdyva, including four river islands, the verges of the Gnarley Forest, and the northernmost tip of the wooded Kron Hills. The land nearest the free city is suitable for farming and is leased to freemen by the Gentry of Dyvers, a collection of noble families who proudly trace their lineage back to the city’s Aerdi founders. The wild lands beyond the farms are technically owned by the less influential members of the Gentry, but are in fact populated primarily by lawless woodsmen, Sylvan Elves, and no few Fairies, which of course pay tribute to no Human lord. A number of small villages dot the Free Lands of Dyvers. The most notable is Maraven, a burgeoning eastern town near the border with the lands of Greyhawk. Maraven straddles the highly traveled Greyhawk Road, and in the past, played the Gentry of Dyvers against the Directing Oligarchy of Greyhawk, managing to remain neutral, even during periods of heavy skirmishing between the cities. In CY 621, however, the interim Magister of Dyvers, Larissa Hunter, put an end to this intrigue, stationing a castle to the east of Maraven, solidifying a hold on eastern nobles whose support was once tenuous at best. The castle was finished in CY 625, just before Margull assumed office.

Dyvers enjoys temperate weather throughout much of the year, with some accumulation of ice on the Velverdyva in deep winter. Due to its immense size and perhaps magical properties, the Lake of Unknown Depths does not freeze in cold weather; Dyvers runs shipping operations year round. Crews are mindful of the monstrous predators of the lake, however, and prepare accordingly.

The elite of Dyvers’ small military forces are the Free Marines, 1,500 well equipped and trained mariners who double as passable cavalry and infantry in times of crisis. Most troops are in the Free Army, roughly three thousand humans carrying either polearms or shortspears, and shields. Both the Free Marines and the Free Army are composed of troops contributed to the city’s defense by the Landed Gentry.

*History: *Long a trade port, Dyvers was also the capital of Aerdy’s Viceroyalty of Ferrond. In that role, it served as a welcome port to goods and travelers who braved the unexplored shores of the Nyr Dyv. The palace of the viceroy rivaled that of his colleagues in the west, and its domed central structure and austere stone towers have long been cited in travelogues as among the finest examples of Oeridian architecture. By 254 CY, the degradation of the Great Kingdom had grown too profound for the lords of the west. In that seminal year, the heir to Viceroy Stinvri was proclaimed King Thrommel I. The Viceroyalty of Ferrond was no more. In its place stood a vast independent kingdom, Furyondy, with Dyvers as its cosmopolitan capital.

Dyvers had been the region’s capital for more than 150 years. Despite the grandeur of the palace grounds and the long tradition, however, Thrommel and his newly installed court desired a grander seat for their new realm. A short time after the coronation, plans were drawn for a new capital, Chendl, far to the north. By 288 CY, the king had abandoned the “City of Sails” for his new seat of power, the meticulously crafted architectural wonder of Chendl. In the ensuing centuries, Dyvers slid further from the affairs of central Furyondy. With the construction of the new port city of Willip, on the Nyr Dyv’s northern shore, much traffic from the north and east was diverted from Dyvers, and the region entered an economic slump. At this time, Greyhawk entered a period of expansion and wealth that served as a mixed blessing for Dyvers. Increased wealth to the southeast meant the creation of new markets and an invigorated flow of goods and coin. It also meant increased territorial ambition on behalf of the Landgraf of Selintan, Greyhawk’s traditional ruler. While both cities grew richer, a bitter rivalry developed. Dyvers, once the center of learning, art, and culture in the west, saw much of its influence sapped by the upstart city that had deemed itself, without bothering to confer with the Gentry, the “Gem of the Flanaess.”

The people of Dyvers are a mercantile folk, prone to cutting corners to achieve profit. Furyondy’s relationship with Veluna troubled the freethinking folk of the city, as Veluna’s cleric rulers were highly principled, rather ascetic, and encouraged great donations to church coffers. When many cities in Furyondy established a code of “canon law,” replete with church courts stocked with Raoan doctrine and Cuthbertine punishments, the Gentry of Dyvers decided that enough was enough. Preparing for the worst, they informed the crown of their intention to split from Furyondy in 526 CY. Perhaps because Furyondy feared the growing power of Greyhawk, and felt it needed an ally in the region, Thrommel II, the reigning monarch, allowed the secession to pass unchallenged.

In recent years, Dyvers has gained the unfortunate reputation of being a good place to “get lost”—or, rather, to lose one’s pursuers. After the Horde of Elemental Evil was routed at Emridy Meadows, some adherents to darkness who did not flee to the Wild Coast instead traveled north to Dyvers, bolstering the criminal element in the city. In part because of the aftermath of that conflict, the Gentry of Dyvers live in fear of the so-called Pomarj “empire,” and have even charted out wholesale evacuation plans for the city in the event of invasion (the populace fleeing to either Furyondy or Verbobonc). However, Lord Margull has promised to make the Pomarj a major “project” of his, meaning that he has plans to strengthen the city’s defenses and quell the threat of the Pomarj humanoids.

The mayor of Dyvers is a reclusive lord, rumored to be a Gray Elf of ancient age, and of albino complexion, known among common folk as Margull the Pale. Margull does not like this nickname. Other rumors exist about Margull as well; some say he is in fact a demon, while others say that he is an undead abomination. Of course, there exists no proof of the allegations, at least not that anyone has been able to discover. But since Dyvers has prospered greatly under Margull's rule these last 338 years, no one has bothered to complain about his longevity. (Margull was elected ruler of Dyvers by the Landed Gentry shortly after the sudden death of the former Magistrate, who bore a similar name [Margus] in CY 620. Margull requested a 5-year leave of absence "to tie up loose ends," before beginning his duties, and the Gentry granted it, appointing Larissa Hunter, the city's Knight Captain, as the interim Magistrate.) Margull assumed the office of Magistrate in CY 625, and changed his title to Lord Mayor in CY 628. When Margull took office in CY 625, he retained Larissa Hunter as his Lady High Sheriff (a significant promotion from Knight Captain,) and she served the city proudly and honestly for 49 years, before her death (of old age) in CY 674, at the age of 77 years old. The current Lord High Sheriff, Marcus Hunter, is her direct, blood-kin descendant (many greats grandson.) He is 32 years old as of CY 963.

Conflicts and Intrigues: Rhennee bargefolk now inhabit the four islands of the city’s River Quarter, causing trouble. Outlying farms in the south now suffer raids by Orcs, Gnolls, and Ogres from deep in the Gnarley Forest. Lord Margull has offered nice rewards to adventurers who bring him the weapons of Pomarj raiders; all of the Pomarj humanoids use specially emblazoned weaponry of high quality; the greatest rewards, of course, are given for the spiked Ogre clubs, which bear the mark of the skull. There have been reports of undead activity in and around the abandoned village of Skorane, just south of the city, in the Gnarley Forest; the Mayor is offering a reward for the proof of destruction of undead creatures.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Sep 21, 2016)

*Further Explanations for Writs of Nobility*​
*OOC INFORMATION:* If you obtain a Writ of Nobility, you are expected to own PRODUCTIVE land; if you own land that is NOT occupied / farmed / developed by peasants, you are required to pay a yearly tax to the city's Viceroy, in the amount of 5 gp. per acre. (Thus, the fee for Minor Writs is 2,500 gp. per year, and for Standard Writs, it is 5,000 gp. per year; for High Writs, it is 25,000 gp. per year.)

Nobles who pay this fee, and own non-productive lands, or who own foreign, non-contributing lands, are called "Petty Nobles," or "Country Gents," or "Foreign Nobles," or even "Bumpkin Lords." They are considered "new money," and thought to be impostors (think of the modern term, "poser.") Their existence is tolerated, because their wealth contributes to the city, but their existence is scoffed at, because contribution of staples and troops is considered highly patriotic; conversely, the contribution of monetary funds alone is looked upon as exploitative.

Nobles who own productive lands are required to contribute to the city in the following manner:


*Contribution of basic staples (grain, corn, tobacco, and cotton) in the amount of 1 ton (total) per 10 acres per year.*

*Minor Writ:* Contribution of 50 tons per year.

*Standard Writ:* Contribution of 100 tons per year.

*High Writ:* Contribution of 500 tons per year.


*Contribution of 0.15 soldiers per acre owned;*

*Minor Writ:* Contribution of 75 soldiers stationed within the city. The amount must be maintained, and losses replaced.

*Standard Writ:* Contribution of 150 soldiers stationed within the city. The amount must be maintained, and losses replaced.

*High Writ:* Contribution of 750 soldiers stationed within the city. The amount must be maintained, and losses replaced.

*All soldiers contributed are provided a monthly salary, clothes, shelter, food, equipment, medical care, and training by their respective patrons.*


*Currently, all 6 members of the Landed Gentry (High Nobility) are holders of the High Writ. Thus, the 4,500 troops stationed within the city are from their fiefdoms. Their staple contributions amount to 3,000 tons of product per year.
*

*There are currently 8 holders of Standard Writs *(all of whom are non-troop-non-staple-contributing.)

*There are currently 74 holders of Minor Writs* (all of whom are non-troop-non-staple-contributing.)



*The List of the Holders of Writs is a public document, posted on the door to the Mayor's office.*

*Non-Troop / Non-Staple Contributing Nobles currently account for 225,000 gp. worth of revenue per year.*


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Sep 21, 2016)

*Dyvers Orc Policy*

*SIGN POSTED ON EVERY CITY GATE IN DYVERS:
*​*
Persons of Orc blood,* whether half or full-blooded, must surrender all weapons for the duration of their stay within the city. Exceptions to this rule include bearers of the insignia of Foreign Nobility, from the lands of Veluna, Verbobonc, Furyondy, Greyhawk, and the Shield Lands.

*Persons of Orc blood,* upon their first visit to the city, must submit to inspection by the guard; 

......*Persons of Orc blood* who bear the tribal tattoos of the Orcs of the Pomarj shall be subject to immediate arrest and indefinite detention, and/or possible execution. 

......*Persons of Orc blood,* who carry the marked weaponry of the Orcs of the Pomarj shall be subject to immediate arrest and indefinite detention, and/or possible execution.

*Persons of Orc blood,* who bear the scars of the_* removal*_ of Pomarj tattoos, _*and whom also bear the facial tattoos*_ of the *Temple of Marek*, are allowed into the city, but must still surrender all weapons for the duration of their stay within the city. _Exceptions to this rule include bearers of the insignia of Foreign Nobility, from the lands of Veluna, Verbobonc, Furyondy, Greyhawk, and the Shield Lands._

*Persons of Orc blood* (even those of Foreign Nobility) must respect the decisions of all private business owners who choose not to allow their kind, and to post signs to that effect at the entrances to their places of business.

*Persons of Orc blood* (even those of Foreign Nobility) who violate such premises shall be judged guilty of trespassing, and are subject to immediate arrest and indefinite detention.

_*These edicts are from the pen of the Lord Mayor himself, who retains the right of final judgment in all Orc matters.*_


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Sep 21, 2016)

*Maps For Players' Reference*

*MAPS FOR PLAYERS' REFERENCE:


This is an overview of the Dyvers / Greyhawk / Barony of the Five region, with Dyvers on the very Left edge of the map.​
*
​Note that _*Maure Castle*_ is now known as *The Hold of The Five*, and is the centerpiece to the capitol city of Muldash. (Muldash is a walled city which completely surrounds The Hold, which has its own, inner wall.)
*
Notes on Maps

The Barony of The Five includes some lands purchased from the Duchy of Urnst; in particular, the city of Pontyrel, and the surrounding rural areas are now under the domain of The Five, as well as Mount Felnarix, the ancestral home of a large Weretiger clan. *(This clan is peaceful, and has "livestock tribute" arrangements with the local hillsfolk, in return for not attacking human settlements.)

*There are also two Dwarven strongholds within The Barony of The Five; these are Dumadan and Karakast.* These Dwarves are self-governed, and have the following agreement with The Five: The Dwarves rule the underground / under-mountain settlements, while The Five hold domain on anything above-ground. The Five have troops stationed outside the entrance to both strongholds, to help safeguard their Dwarven neighbors from surface attack. In return, The Five enjoys a lucrative trade agreement with the Dwarves, whereby foodstuffs and mercantile items from The Five are exchanged (in mass quantities, keeping the Dwarves well-supplied) for Dwarven gemstones.

*The Dwarves of Dumadan have (for many, many years) been at war with the Duergar of the Underdark,* who raid the lowermost and innermost section of their mountain stronghold on a regular basis; recently (within the last 5 years or so) the Dwarves of Dumadan have opened their stronghold to adventurers, and offer them bounties for the collecting of Duergar-made armor and weapons. Each Duergar mail shirt that is turned in to the Captain of the Guard will pay out 200 gp.; each Duergar-made weapon that is turned in will pay out 50 gp. This is their way of fighting back at the raiders, without committing their own forces to the task.

*Since the great schism of the Spring of CY 904, Muldash is still the only Human-held city to allow a temple to the Orc God, Marek, to be built within its walls. *The Orcs of Marek also have a small settlement within the Barony of the Five, known asOrctown, located 1 hex Southeast of Greysmere, on the detail map below. Population: 513. Size: Village. Orctown also has a large temple dedicated to Marek, but it is not as big as the one in Muldash.

*This is a close-up map of the Western portion of The Barony of the Five, with various associated locales indicated.​*

​
*A third Dwarven fortress, Greysmere, exists near The Barony of The Five, but is not under their direct domain.* Castle Karistyne is also nearby to the south, and is the home of Lady Karistyne, a paladin of Heironeous. The Lady is actually the fourth person to hold this title; all of her ancestors before her were also paladins of Heironeous, and the holy sword (which is part of the Castle's crest of arms) has been passed down from one generation to the next.


*This is an overview map that shows the location of Dyvers in relation to the location of The Pomarj. (Both marked by red arrows.)​*

​


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Sep 21, 2016)

*More Reference Maps*

*More Reference Maps, For The Dyvers Campaign, And Other CY 963 Campaigns As Well:​*



​*Barony of The Five Boundary Map V2​*




​*Location of Elven Temple Near Dyvers​*




​*Location of the Dwarven Redoubt​*


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Feb 24, 2017)

*XP AWARD TRACKING*

*This is the new thread I made to keep track of xp awarded, all in one place, so I won't have to keep hunting through the campaign thread to find it:​*



*First Award (End of First Thread -- This is the thread that was lost in the server crash.
This screenshot is from the recovered page taken from Google cached pages.)
*





*Second Award (Beginning of Second Thread -- After fighting the Orcs, Manticores,
and having the run-in with Vaelik, and then reaching Caltaran safely.)*





*Third Award (End of Second Thread -- After Beringer's initial capture.)*





*Fourth Award (Middle of Chapter 3 -- After the fight with The Captain.)*





*Fifth Award (Middle of Chapter 3 -- After destroying The Captain's flail.)*


​


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jan 19, 2018)

*OTTER Revision of the Power Word Pain Spell*

        *GM:*  
The *Power Word, Pain* spell, in my opinion, is broken. It's far too powerful for a 1st level spell. So _*I have revised it in compliance with the Open Gaming License*_, and am posting it here for use by anyone who wants to adopt it for their campaign. *This version of the spell will be the official version for my GREYHAWK: THE GOLDEN ERA CY 963 play-by-post campaign*, and all related campaigns as well. (i.e., The Grey Cloak Council, The Fearless Five [Epic Greyhawk], and The Borderlands of Ulek campaigns.) *EDIT: *Tweaked the damage up slightly; based on Magic Missile's ability to do 25 points of damage (max) in a single round, I am letting this spell do twice that (50 points max) over 10 rounds.     

        *GM:*  
*Power Word, Pain*
Enchantment (Compulsion) [Mind-Affecting] 
*Level:* Sorcerer 1, Wizard 1 
*Components:* V 
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
*Target:* One living creature with 100 hp or less
*Duration:* See text
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:* Physical = No, Magical = yes (See Below)

A word you speak causes continuing pain to your target.

You utter a single word of power that instantly deals 2-5 (1d4+1) points of damage to one creature of your choice, and another 1d4+1 points in every round thereafter for as long as the spell lasts. The duration of the spell depends on the target's current hit point total, as shown below. Any creature that currently has 101 or more hit points is unaffected by power word pain.

This spell can inflict two types of damage (caster must choose which type when casting the spell, and can't change it once cast); it can inflict either real, non-magical, physical damage (like a normal, non-magical weapon), or it can inflict magical, untyped, non-lethal damage. 

If real damage is chosen, then the target creature gains the benefit of its Damage Reduction, if any. 

If non-lethal is chosen, the damage caused bypasses Damage Reduction completely, although instead of killing the target, it will render them unconscious for a number of hours equal to the number of rounds it took to reduce them to 0 Hit Points. 

For example, if the target creature suffered three rounds of pain, and on the fourth round, they dropped to 0 Hit Points, then they would be unconscious for four (4) hours. 

Please note that when the target creature awakens, no matter how long they were unconscious, all non-lethal damage caused by this spell will be healed.


*Hit Points*.........................*Duration*

*50 or less*..........................2 Rounds + 1 Round Per Caster Level (Max: 10 Rounds)
*51-75*...............................2 Rounds + 1 Round Per Caster Level (Max: 7 Rounds)
*76-100*..............................2 Rounds + 1 Round Per Caster Level (Max: 5 Rounds)
     


Spoiler: OGL License



*OPEN GAME LICENSE Version 1.0a*

The following text is the property of Wizards of the Coast, Inc. and is Copyright 2000 Wizards of the Coast, Inc (“Wizards”). All Rights Reserved.

*1. Definitions:* (a)”Contributors” means the copyright and/or trademark owners who have contributed Open Game Content; (b)”Derivative Material” means copyrighted material including derivative works and translations (including into other computer languages), potation, modification, correction, addition, extension, upgrade, improvement, compilation, abridgment or other form in which an existing work may be recast, transformed or adapted; (c) “Distribute” means to reproduce, license, rent, lease, sell, broadcast, publicly display, transmit or otherwise distribute; (d)”Open Game Content” means the game mechanic and includes the methods, procedures, processes and routines to the extent such content does not embody the Product Identity and is an enhancement over the prior art and any additional content clearly identified as Open Game Content by the Contributor, and means any work covered by this License, including translations and derivative works under copyright law, but specifically excludes Product Identity. (e) “Product Identity” means product and product line names, logos and identifying marks including trade dress; artifacts; creatures characters; stories, storylines, plots, thematic elements, dialogue, incidents, language, artwork, symbols, designs, depictions, likenesses, formats, poses, concepts, themes and graphic, photographic and other visual or audio representations; names and descriptions of characters, spells, enchantments, personalities, teams, personas, likenesses and special abilities; places, locations, environments, creatures, equipment, magical or supernatural abilities or effects, logos, symbols, or graphic designs; and any other trademark or registered trademark clearly identified as Product identity by the owner of the Product Identity, and which specifically excludes the Open Game Content; (f) “Trademark” means the logos, names, mark, sign, motto, designs that are used by a Contributor to identify itself or its products or the associated products contributed to the Open Game License by the Contributor (g) “Use”, “Used” or “Using” means to use, Distribute, copy, edit, format, modify, translate and otherwise create Derivative Material of Open Game Content. (h) “You” or “Your” means the licensee in terms of this agreement.

*2. The License:* This License applies to any Open Game Content that contains a notice indicating that the Open Game Content may only be Used under and in terms of this License. You must affix such a notice to any Open Game Content that you Use. No terms may be added to or subtracted from this License except as described by the License itself. No other terms or conditions may be applied to any Open Game Content distributed using this License.

*3. Offer and Acceptance:* By Using the Open Game Content You indicate Your acceptance of the terms of this License.

*4. Grant and Consideration:* In consideration for agreeing to use this License, the Contributors grant You a perpetual, worldwide, royalty-free, non-exclusive license with the exact terms of this License to Use, the Open Game Content.

*5. Representation of Authority to Contribute:* If You are contributing original material as Open Game Content, You represent that Your Contributions are Your original creation and/or You have sufficient rights to grant the rights conveyed by this License.

*6. Notice of License Copyright:* You must update the COPYRIGHT NOTICE portion of this License to include the exact text of the COPYRIGHT NOTICE of any Open Game Content You are copying, modifying or distributing, and You must add the title, the copyright date, and the copyright holder’s name to the COPYRIGHT NOTICE of any original Open Game Content you Distribute.

*7. Use of Product Identity:* You agree not to Use any Product Identity, including as an indication as to compatibility, except as expressly licensed in another, independent Agreement with the owner of each element of that Product Identity. You agree not to indicate compatibility or co-adaptability with any Trademark or Registered Trademark in conjunction with a work containing Open Game Content except as expressly licensed in another, independent Agreement with the owner of such Trademark or Registered Trademark. The use of any Product Identity in Open Game Content does not constitute a challenge to the ownership of that Product Identity. The owner of any Product Identity used in Open Game Content shall retain all rights, title and interest in and to that Product Identity.

*8. Identification:* If you distribute Open Game Content You must clearly indicate which portions of the work that you are distributing are Open Game Content.

*9. Updating the License:* Wizards or its designated Agents may publish updated versions of this License. You may use any authorized version of this License to copy, modify and distribute any Open Game Content originally distributed under any version of this License.

*10. Copy of this License:* You MUST include a copy of this License with every copy of the Open Game Content You Distribute.

*11. Use of Contributor Credits:* You may not market or advertise the Open Game Content using the name of any Contributor unless You have written permission from the Contributor to do so.

*12. Inability to Comply:* If it is impossible for You to comply with any of the terms of this License with respect to some or all of the Open Game Content due to statute, judicial order, or governmental regulation then You may not Use any Open Game Material so affected.

*13. Termination:* This License will terminate automatically if You fail to comply with all terms herein and fail to cure such breach within 30 days of becoming aware of the breach. All sublicenses shall survive the termination of this License.

*14. Reformation:* If any provision of this License is held to be unenforceable, such provision shall be reformed only to the extent necessary to make it enforceable.

*15. COPYRIGHT NOTICE:*

*Open Game License v 1.0* Copyright 2000, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.

*System Reference Document (SRD)* Copyright 2000-2003, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.; Authors Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Rich Baker, Andy Collins, David Noonan, Rich Redman, Bruce R. Cordell, John D. Rateliff, Thomas Reid, James Wyatt, based on original material by E. Gary Gygax and Dave Arneson.

*Modern System Reference Document* Copyright 2002-2004, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.; Authors Bill Slavicsek, Jeff Grubb, Rich Redman, Charles Ryan, Eric Cagle, David Noonan, Stan!, Christopher Perkins, Rodney Thompson, and JD Wiker, based on material by Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Richard Baker, Peter Adkison, Bruce R. Cordell, John Tynes, Andy Collins, and JD Wiker.

*OTTER System Core Rules* Copyright 2015-2018, OTTER Entertainment, LLC.; Author: Christopher A. Altnau, based on material by Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Rich Baker, Andy Collins, David Noonan, Rich Redman, Bruce R. Cordell, John D. Rateliff, Thomas Reid, and James Wyatt.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jan 21, 2018)

*XP AWARD TRACKING CHAPTERS 3 & 4*


*Chapter 3 After The Courtroom Battle*





*End Of Chapter Three
*




*Chapter 4 After Defeat Of First Giant Patrol*






*Chapter 4 Wrap-Up*​


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jan 25, 2018)

*OTTER Revision of the Haste Spell*

        *GM:*  

This is the *OTTER: Over The Top Epic Roleplaying* version of the *Haste* spell. Posted here as *Open Gaming Content*, as per provision of the *WoTC OGL*.

     
​*Haste *
(Transmutation)
*Level:* Brd 3, Sor/Wiz 3
*Components:* V,S,M
*Casting Time: *1 standard action
*Range:* Close (25 ft. + 5 ft. / 2 levels)
*Target:* 1 creature per caster level, no two of which can be more than 30 ft. apart
*Duration:* 1 round / level
*Saving Throw:* Fortitude negates (harmless)
*Spell Resistance:* Yes (harmless)


The transmuted creature moves and acts more quickly than normal. This extra speed has several effects, which improve as the caster increases in level:

*Description of Bonuses*:

*Caster Level**Extra Standard Action?**Move Bonus $**Haste (Attack / Dodge / Reflex) Bonus**5-10No (£)+30 ft.+111-15No (%)+30 ft.+216-19Yes (#)+30 ft.+320+Yes (@)+60 ft.+4

*** = this bonus to AC / Attack / Reflex is lost whenever the recipient would lose his or her dodge bonus.


*#* = Items which grant Haste must be cast at a minimum of 16th level caster. For caveat, see next note.


*@* = In order to create Haste items which work in the same manner as the original 3rd edition version of Haste, one must cast the spell at a minimum of 20th level caster.


*£* = When making a *full attack action*, a hasted creature may make one extra attack with any weapon he is holding, but may not actually take an extra movement or standard action (such as casting another spell) unless the spell is cast at 16th level or higher.

*% *= When making *any attack*, a hasted creature may make one extra attack with any weapon he is holding, or take an extra movement action, but may not actually take an extra standard action (such as casting another spell) unless the spell is cast at 16th level or higher.

*$ = The Haste spell enhances the movement increase granted by the Fly spell; *the 60 ft. movement granted by the _*Fly*_ spell is an unnamed bonus, and therefore stacks with the bonus from _*Haste*_, which is an _*Enhancement*_ bonus; the Haste spell overlaps (does not stack with) other enhancement bonuses, such as _*Expeditious Retreat*_.


*Cost to create a 16th level caster Haste item:*    Base 86,400 gp.

*Cost to create a 20th level caster Haste item:*   Base 108,000 gp.


_*Haste*_ dispels and counters _*Slow*_.


*Material component:* a shaving of licorice root.





Spoiler: OGL License



*OPEN GAME LICENSE Version 1.0a*

The following text is the property of Wizards of the Coast, Inc. and is Copyright 2000 Wizards of the Coast, Inc (“Wizards”). All Rights Reserved.

*1. Definitions:* (a)”Contributors” means the copyright and/or trademark owners who have contributed Open Game Content; (b)”Derivative Material” means copyrighted material including derivative works and translations (including into other computer languages), potation, modification, correction, addition, extension, upgrade, improvement, compilation, abridgment or other form in which an existing work may be recast, transformed or adapted; (c) “Distribute” means to reproduce, license, rent, lease, sell, broadcast, publicly display, transmit or otherwise distribute; (d)”Open Game Content” means the game mechanic and includes the methods, procedures, processes and routines to the extent such content does not embody the Product Identity and is an enhancement over the prior art and any additional content clearly identified as Open Game Content by the Contributor, and means any work covered by this License, including translations and derivative works under copyright law, but specifically excludes Product Identity. (e) “Product Identity” means product and product line names, logos and identifying marks including trade dress; artifacts; creatures characters; stories, storylines, plots, thematic elements, dialogue, incidents, language, artwork, symbols, designs, depictions, likenesses, formats, poses, concepts, themes and graphic, photographic and other visual or audio representations; names and descriptions of characters, spells, enchantments, personalities, teams, personas, likenesses and special abilities; places, locations, environments, creatures, equipment, magical or supernatural abilities or effects, logos, symbols, or graphic designs; and any other trademark or registered trademark clearly identified as Product identity by the owner of the Product Identity, and which specifically excludes the Open Game Content; (f) “Trademark” means the logos, names, mark, sign, motto, designs that are used by a Contributor to identify itself or its products or the associated products contributed to the Open Game License by the Contributor (g) “Use”, “Used” or “Using” means to use, Distribute, copy, edit, format, modify, translate and otherwise create Derivative Material of Open Game Content. (h) “You” or “Your” means the licensee in terms of this agreement.

*2. The License:* This License applies to any Open Game Content that contains a notice indicating that the Open Game Content may only be Used under and in terms of this License. You must affix such a notice to any Open Game Content that you Use. No terms may be added to or subtracted from this License except as described by the License itself. No other terms or conditions may be applied to any Open Game Content distributed using this License.

*3. Offer and Acceptance:* By Using the Open Game Content You indicate Your acceptance of the terms of this License.

*4. Grant and Consideration:* In consideration for agreeing to use this License, the Contributors grant You a perpetual, worldwide, royalty-free, non-exclusive license with the exact terms of this License to Use, the Open Game Content.

*5. Representation of Authority to Contribute:* If You are contributing original material as Open Game Content, You represent that Your Contributions are Your original creation and/or You have sufficient rights to grant the rights conveyed by this License.

*6. Notice of License Copyright:* You must update the COPYRIGHT NOTICE portion of this License to include the exact text of the COPYRIGHT NOTICE of any Open Game Content You are copying, modifying or distributing, and You must add the title, the copyright date, and the copyright holder’s name to the COPYRIGHT NOTICE of any original Open Game Content you Distribute.

*7. Use of Product Identity:* You agree not to Use any Product Identity, including as an indication as to compatibility, except as expressly licensed in another, independent Agreement with the owner of each element of that Product Identity. You agree not to indicate compatibility or co-adaptability with any Trademark or Registered Trademark in conjunction with a work containing Open Game Content except as expressly licensed in another, independent Agreement with the owner of such Trademark or Registered Trademark. The use of any Product Identity in Open Game Content does not constitute a challenge to the ownership of that Product Identity. The owner of any Product Identity used in Open Game Content shall retain all rights, title and interest in and to that Product Identity.

*8. Identification:* If you distribute Open Game Content You must clearly indicate which portions of the work that you are distributing are Open Game Content.

*9. Updating the License:* Wizards or its designated Agents may publish updated versions of this License. You may use any authorized version of this License to copy, modify and distribute any Open Game Content originally distributed under any version of this License.

*10. Copy of this License:* You MUST include a copy of this License with every copy of the Open Game Content You Distribute.

*11. Use of Contributor Credits:* You may not market or advertise the Open Game Content using the name of any Contributor unless You have written permission from the Contributor to do so.

*12. Inability to Comply:* If it is impossible for You to comply with any of the terms of this License with respect to some or all of the Open Game Content due to statute, judicial order, or governmental regulation then You may not Use any Open Game Material so affected.

*13. Termination:* This License will terminate automatically if You fail to comply with all terms herein and fail to cure such breach within 30 days of becoming aware of the breach. All sublicenses shall survive the termination of this License.

*14. Reformation:* If any provision of this License is held to be unenforceable, such provision shall be reformed only to the extent necessary to make it enforceable.

*15. COPYRIGHT NOTICE:*

*Open Game License v 1.0* Copyright 2000, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.

*System Reference Document (SRD)* Copyright 2000-2003, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.; Authors Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Rich Baker, Andy Collins, David Noonan, Rich Redman, Bruce R. Cordell, John D. Rateliff, Thomas Reid, James Wyatt, based on original material by E. Gary Gygax and Dave Arneson.

*Modern System Reference Document* Copyright 2002-2004, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.; Authors Bill Slavicsek, Jeff Grubb, Rich Redman, Charles Ryan, Eric Cagle, David Noonan, Stan!, Christopher Perkins, Rodney Thompson, and JD Wiker, based on material by Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Richard Baker, Peter Adkison, Bruce R. Cordell, John Tynes, Andy Collins, and JD Wiker.

*OTTER System Core Rules* Copyright 2015-2018, OTTER Entertainment, LLC.; Author: Christopher A. Altnau, based on material by Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Rich Baker, Andy Collins, David Noonan, Rich Redman, Bruce R. Cordell, John D. Rateliff, Thomas Reid, and James Wyatt.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Mar 19, 2018)

*Possible Location For Hill Giant Steading*

*The party (Heroes of Dyvers) currently believes that the Hill Giant Steading is somewhere within the forested hills of the Oyt Wood, *somewhere along its Northern border, probably not far from the city of Hochoch. Since the party has not yet encountered the river, it is believed that they are either South of the river, or perhaps West of it.

*MAP:*

View attachment 89515


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Mar 19, 2018)

*OTTER Revision of Dispel Magic*

*Dispel Magic*
*Abjuration*
*Level:* Brd 3, Clr 3, Drd 4, Magic 3, Pal 3, Sor/Wiz 3
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
*Target or Area:* One spellcaster, creature, spell being cast (counterspell), existing spell effect (targeted dispel), or object; or 20-ft.-radius burst
*Duration:*	Instantaneous
*Saving Throw:*	None
*Spell Resistance:* No

You can use dispel magic to end ongoing spells that have been cast on a creature or object, to temporarily suppress the magical abilities of a magic item, to end ongoing spells (or at least their effects) within an area, or to counter another spellcaster’s spell. A dispelled spell ends as if its duration had expired. Some spells, as detailed in their descriptions, can’t be defeated by dispel magic. Dispel magic can dispel (but not counter) spell-like effects just as it does spells.

*Note: *The effect of a spell with an instantaneous duration can’t be dispelled, because the magical effect is already over before the dispel magic can take effect.

You choose to use dispel magic in one of three ways: a targeted dispel, an area dispel, or a counterspell:

*Targeted Dispel*

One object, creature, or existing spell effect is the target of the dispel magic spell. You make a dispel check (1d20 + your caster level, maximum +10) against the existing spell effect or against each ongoing spell currently in effect on the object or creature. The DC for this dispel check is 11 + the spell’s caster level. If you succeed on a particular check, that spell is dispelled; if you fail, that spell remains in effect.

*Examples of "existing spell effects" include things like:* an area of mud created by the *Transmute Rock To Mud *spell, or a magical barrier such as *Wall of Force*, or the area of mist created by the *Grave Mist* spell, or the area of sticky strands created by the *Web* spell.

If you target an object or creature that is the effect of an ongoing spell (such as a monster summoned by monster summoning), you make a dispel check to end the spell that conjured the object or creature.

If the object that you target is a magic item, you make a dispel check against the item’s caster level. If you succeed, all the item’s magical properties are suppressed for 1d4 rounds, after which the item recovers on its own. A suppressed item becomes nonmagical for the duration of the effect. An interdimensional interface (such as a bag of holding) is temporarily closed. A magic item’s physical properties are unchanged: A suppressed magic sword is still a sword (a masterwork sword, in fact). Artifacts and deities are unaffected by mortal magic such as this.

You automatically succeed on your dispel check against any spell that you cast yourself.

*Area Dispel*

When dispel magic is used in this way, the spell affects everything within a 20-foot radius.

For each creature within the area that is the subject of one or more spells, you make a dispel check against the spell with the highest caster level. If that check fails, you make dispel checks against progressively weaker spells until you dispel one spell (which discharges the dispel magic spell so far as that target is concerned) or until you fail all your checks. The creature’s magic items are not affected.

For each object within the area that is the target of one or more spells, you make dispel checks as with creatures. Magic items are not affected by an area dispel.

For each ongoing area or effect spell whose point of origin is within the area of the dispel magic spell, you can make a dispel check to dispel the spell.

For each ongoing spell whose area overlaps that of the dispel magic spell, you can make a dispel check to end the effect, but only within the overlapping area.

If an object or creature that is the effect of an ongoing spell (such as a monster summoned by monster summoning) is in the area, you can make a dispel check to end the spell that conjured that object or creature (returning it whence it came) in addition to attempting to dispel spells targeting the creature or object.

You may choose to automatically succeed on dispel checks against any spell that you have cast.

*Counterspell*

When dispel magic is used in this way, the spell targets a spellcaster and is cast as a counterspell. Unlike a true counterspell, however, dispel magic may not work; you must make a dispel check to counter the other spellcaster’s spell.






Spoiler: OGL License



*OPEN GAME LICENSE Version 1.0a*

The following text is the property of Wizards of the Coast, Inc. and is Copyright 2000 Wizards of the Coast, Inc (“Wizards”). All Rights Reserved.

*1. Definitions:* (a)”Contributors” means the copyright and/or trademark owners who have contributed Open Game Content; (b)”Derivative Material” means copyrighted material including derivative works and translations (including into other computer languages), potation, modification, correction, addition, extension, upgrade, improvement, compilation, abridgment or other form in which an existing work may be recast, transformed or adapted; (c) “Distribute” means to reproduce, license, rent, lease, sell, broadcast, publicly display, transmit or otherwise distribute; (d)”Open Game Content” means the game mechanic and includes the methods, procedures, processes and routines to the extent such content does not embody the Product Identity and is an enhancement over the prior art and any additional content clearly identified as Open Game Content by the Contributor, and means any work covered by this License, including translations and derivative works under copyright law, but specifically excludes Product Identity. (e) “Product Identity” means product and product line names, logos and identifying marks including trade dress; artifacts; creatures characters; stories, storylines, plots, thematic elements, dialogue, incidents, language, artwork, symbols, designs, depictions, likenesses, formats, poses, concepts, themes and graphic, photographic and other visual or audio representations; names and descriptions of characters, spells, enchantments, personalities, teams, personas, likenesses and special abilities; places, locations, environments, creatures, equipment, magical or supernatural abilities or effects, logos, symbols, or graphic designs; and any other trademark or registered trademark clearly identified as Product identity by the owner of the Product Identity, and which specifically excludes the Open Game Content; (f) “Trademark” means the logos, names, mark, sign, motto, designs that are used by a Contributor to identify itself or its products or the associated products contributed to the Open Game License by the Contributor (g) “Use”, “Used” or “Using” means to use, Distribute, copy, edit, format, modify, translate and otherwise create Derivative Material of Open Game Content. (h) “You” or “Your” means the licensee in terms of this agreement.

*2. The License:* This License applies to any Open Game Content that contains a notice indicating that the Open Game Content may only be Used under and in terms of this License. You must affix such a notice to any Open Game Content that you Use. No terms may be added to or subtracted from this License except as described by the License itself. No other terms or conditions may be applied to any Open Game Content distributed using this License.

*3. Offer and Acceptance:* By Using the Open Game Content You indicate Your acceptance of the terms of this License.

*4. Grant and Consideration:* In consideration for agreeing to use this License, the Contributors grant You a perpetual, worldwide, royalty-free, non-exclusive license with the exact terms of this License to Use, the Open Game Content.

*5. Representation of Authority to Contribute:* If You are contributing original material as Open Game Content, You represent that Your Contributions are Your original creation and/or You have sufficient rights to grant the rights conveyed by this License.

*6. Notice of License Copyright:* You must update the COPYRIGHT NOTICE portion of this License to include the exact text of the COPYRIGHT NOTICE of any Open Game Content You are copying, modifying or distributing, and You must add the title, the copyright date, and the copyright holder’s name to the COPYRIGHT NOTICE of any original Open Game Content you Distribute.

*7. Use of Product Identity:* You agree not to Use any Product Identity, including as an indication as to compatibility, except as expressly licensed in another, independent Agreement with the owner of each element of that Product Identity. You agree not to indicate compatibility or co-adaptability with any Trademark or Registered Trademark in conjunction with a work containing Open Game Content except as expressly licensed in another, independent Agreement with the owner of such Trademark or Registered Trademark. The use of any Product Identity in Open Game Content does not constitute a challenge to the ownership of that Product Identity. The owner of any Product Identity used in Open Game Content shall retain all rights, title and interest in and to that Product Identity.

*8. Identification:* If you distribute Open Game Content You must clearly indicate which portions of the work that you are distributing are Open Game Content.

*9. Updating the License:* Wizards or its designated Agents may publish updated versions of this License. You may use any authorized version of this License to copy, modify and distribute any Open Game Content originally distributed under any version of this License.

*10. Copy of this License:* You MUST include a copy of this License with every copy of the Open Game Content You Distribute.

*11. Use of Contributor Credits:* You may not market or advertise the Open Game Content using the name of any Contributor unless You have written permission from the Contributor to do so.

*12. Inability to Comply:* If it is impossible for You to comply with any of the terms of this License with respect to some or all of the Open Game Content due to statute, judicial order, or governmental regulation then You may not Use any Open Game Material so affected.

*13. Termination:* This License will terminate automatically if You fail to comply with all terms herein and fail to cure such breach within 30 days of becoming aware of the breach. All sublicenses shall survive the termination of this License.

*14. Reformation:* If any provision of this License is held to be unenforceable, such provision shall be reformed only to the extent necessary to make it enforceable.

*15. COPYRIGHT NOTICE:*

*Open Game License v 1.0* Copyright 2000, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.

*System Reference Document (SRD)* Copyright 2000-2003, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.; Authors Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Rich Baker, Andy Collins, David Noonan, Rich Redman, Bruce R. Cordell, John D. Rateliff, Thomas Reid, James Wyatt, based on original material by E. Gary Gygax and Dave Arneson.

*Modern System Reference Document* Copyright 2002-2004, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.; Authors Bill Slavicsek, Jeff Grubb, Rich Redman, Charles Ryan, Eric Cagle, David Noonan, Stan!, Christopher Perkins, Rodney Thompson, and JD Wiker, based on material by Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Richard Baker, Peter Adkison, Bruce R. Cordell, John Tynes, Andy Collins, and JD Wiker.

*OTTER System Core Rules* Copyright 2015-2018, OTTER Entertainment, LLC.; Author: Christopher A. Altnau, based on material by Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Rich Baker, Andy Collins, David Noonan, Rich Redman, Bruce R. Cordell, John D. Rateliff, Thomas Reid, and James Wyatt.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Apr 13, 2018)

*Called Shots Table*

*OTTER SYSTEM OPTIONAL RULE: CALLED SHOTS.*
(This system is usable only by prior authorization of your Game Arbiter; it is not considered part of the Core Rules System. It is considered an Auxiliary / Optional Rule.)

_*The rule is simple; by voluntarily taking a penalty to your attack roll, you can add x number of base dice to your damage roll.
*_
These are base dice only; the extra damage does not multiply the damage modifier; e.g., if your normal damage is 1d8+2, and you inflict two extra base dice, then your damage would be 3d8+2. (*NOT* 3d8+6!)

*Although making a called shot does not normally inflict any additional condition or effect, the GA may, at his discretion, allow such an effect, if doing so fits the story, and/or adds a dramatic element to gameplay.*

*EXAMPLE:* The Big Bad Evil Guy has the _*Scepter of Doom*_ in his right hand; he is about to use it to drain the soul from the unconscious paladin's body. The GA rules that, if the party's ranger can make a called shot to the BBEG's right hand, then he will force the BBEG to make a Fortitude save, (DC 10+ Damage Dealt) in order to avoid dropping the scepter. The ranger hopes that if the BBEG drops the scepter, that will give the party's wizard a chance to grab the scepter with his _*Mage Hand*_ spell. These kinds of scenarios are what this called shot system is designed for. The GA should avoid the common use of called shots in non-story-related instances, so as not to bog down gameplay.

*Another example where this table is useful is fencing;* in a non-lethal sporting match, using blunted foils, the called shot for the heart can be the criteria for winning a single round, or an entire match. e.g., _"The first fencer to score three heart shots wins."_



*Body Part Targeted**Attack Roll Penalty**Extra Damage Dice*Head-10+2 DiceRight or Left Upper Arm-6+1 DiceRight or Left Forearm-6+1 DiceRight or Left Hand-10+2 DiceRight or Left Thigh-6+1 DiceRight or Left Calf-6+1 DiceRight or Left Foot-10+2 DiceAbdomen or Groin-10+2 DiceRight or Left Eye-14+3 DiceRight or Left Ear-14+3 DiceNose or Mouth-14+3 DiceRight or Left Kidney-10+2 DiceHeart or Neck-18+4 Dice







Spoiler: OGL License



*OPEN GAME LICENSE Version 1.0a*

The following text is the property of Wizards of the Coast, Inc. and is Copyright 2000 Wizards of the Coast, Inc (“Wizards”). All Rights Reserved.

*1. Definitions:* (a)”Contributors” means the copyright and/or trademark owners who have contributed Open Game Content; (b)”Derivative Material” means copyrighted material including derivative works and translations (including into other computer languages), potation, modification, correction, addition, extension, upgrade, improvement, compilation, abridgment or other form in which an existing work may be recast, transformed or adapted; (c) “Distribute” means to reproduce, license, rent, lease, sell, broadcast, publicly display, transmit or otherwise distribute; (d)”Open Game Content” means the game mechanic and includes the methods, procedures, processes and routines to the extent such content does not embody the Product Identity and is an enhancement over the prior art and any additional content clearly identified as Open Game Content by the Contributor, and means any work covered by this License, including translations and derivative works under copyright law, but specifically excludes Product Identity. (e) “Product Identity” means product and product line names, logos and identifying marks including trade dress; artifacts; creatures characters; stories, storylines, plots, thematic elements, dialogue, incidents, language, artwork, symbols, designs, depictions, likenesses, formats, poses, concepts, themes and graphic, photographic and other visual or audio representations; names and descriptions of characters, spells, enchantments, personalities, teams, personas, likenesses and special abilities; places, locations, environments, creatures, equipment, magical or supernatural abilities or effects, logos, symbols, or graphic designs; and any other trademark or registered trademark clearly identified as Product identity by the owner of the Product Identity, and which specifically excludes the Open Game Content; (f) “Trademark” means the logos, names, mark, sign, motto, designs that are used by a Contributor to identify itself or its products or the associated products contributed to the Open Game License by the Contributor (g) “Use”, “Used” or “Using” means to use, Distribute, copy, edit, format, modify, translate and otherwise create Derivative Material of Open Game Content. (h) “You” or “Your” means the licensee in terms of this agreement.

*2. The License:* This License applies to any Open Game Content that contains a notice indicating that the Open Game Content may only be Used under and in terms of this License. You must affix such a notice to any Open Game Content that you Use. No terms may be added to or subtracted from this License except as described by the License itself. No other terms or conditions may be applied to any Open Game Content distributed using this License.

*3. Offer and Acceptance:* By Using the Open Game Content You indicate Your acceptance of the terms of this License.

*4. Grant and Consideration:* In consideration for agreeing to use this License, the Contributors grant You a perpetual, worldwide, royalty-free, non-exclusive license with the exact terms of this License to Use, the Open Game Content.

*5. Representation of Authority to Contribute:* If You are contributing original material as Open Game Content, You represent that Your Contributions are Your original creation and/or You have sufficient rights to grant the rights conveyed by this License.

*6. Notice of License Copyright:* You must update the COPYRIGHT NOTICE portion of this License to include the exact text of the COPYRIGHT NOTICE of any Open Game Content You are copying, modifying or distributing, and You must add the title, the copyright date, and the copyright holder’s name to the COPYRIGHT NOTICE of any original Open Game Content you Distribute.

*7. Use of Product Identity:* You agree not to Use any Product Identity, including as an indication as to compatibility, except as expressly licensed in another, independent Agreement with the owner of each element of that Product Identity. You agree not to indicate compatibility or co-adaptability with any Trademark or Registered Trademark in conjunction with a work containing Open Game Content except as expressly licensed in another, independent Agreement with the owner of such Trademark or Registered Trademark. The use of any Product Identity in Open Game Content does not constitute a challenge to the ownership of that Product Identity. The owner of any Product Identity used in Open Game Content shall retain all rights, title and interest in and to that Product Identity.

*8. Identification:* If you distribute Open Game Content You must clearly indicate which portions of the work that you are distributing are Open Game Content.

*9. Updating the License:* Wizards or its designated Agents may publish updated versions of this License. You may use any authorized version of this License to copy, modify and distribute any Open Game Content originally distributed under any version of this License.

*10. Copy of this License:* You MUST include a copy of this License with every copy of the Open Game Content You Distribute.

*11. Use of Contributor Credits:* You may not market or advertise the Open Game Content using the name of any Contributor unless You have written permission from the Contributor to do so.

*12. Inability to Comply:* If it is impossible for You to comply with any of the terms of this License with respect to some or all of the Open Game Content due to statute, judicial order, or governmental regulation then You may not Use any Open Game Material so affected.

*13. Termination:* This License will terminate automatically if You fail to comply with all terms herein and fail to cure such breach within 30 days of becoming aware of the breach. All sublicenses shall survive the termination of this License.

*14. Reformation:* If any provision of this License is held to be unenforceable, such provision shall be reformed only to the extent necessary to make it enforceable.

*15. COPYRIGHT NOTICE:*

*Open Game License v 1.0* Copyright 2000, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.

*System Reference Document (SRD)* Copyright 2000-2003, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.; Authors Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Rich Baker, Andy Collins, David Noonan, Rich Redman, Bruce R. Cordell, John D. Rateliff, Thomas Reid, James Wyatt, based on original material by E. Gary Gygax and Dave Arneson.

*Modern System Reference Document* Copyright 2002-2004, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.; Authors Bill Slavicsek, Jeff Grubb, Rich Redman, Charles Ryan, Eric Cagle, David Noonan, Stan!, Christopher Perkins, Rodney Thompson, and JD Wiker, based on material by Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Richard Baker, Peter Adkison, Bruce R. Cordell, John Tynes, Andy Collins, and JD Wiker.

*OTTER System Core Rules* Copyright 2015-2018, OTTER Entertainment, LLC.; Author: Christopher A. Altnau, based on material by Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Rich Baker, Andy Collins, David Noonan, Rich Redman, Bruce R. Cordell, John D. Rateliff, Thomas Reid, and James Wyatt.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Apr 24, 2018)

*Off-Balance Condition*

        *GM:*  *OTTER RULING: Condition: Off-Balance.*     

If a creature fails a *Balance Check* (for any reason) by at least 5 points, causing them to fall prone, they gain the condition known as *Off-Balance*.

*Or*

If a creature is the subject of a successful martial arts maneuver, such as *Aikido Charging Defense*, which results in their being rendered prone, they gain the condition known as *Off-Balance*.

*Or*

If a creature fails a *Reflex* save, and failure of the saving throw causes them to fall prone (e.g., *Grease*,) they gain the condition known as *Off-Balance*.

The *Off-Balance* condition lasts from the time of the fall, until the creature's next turn, at which point the creature is assumed to have automatically regained its balance (even if it remains prone.)

*While it has the Off-Balance condition applied, the prone creature cannot make Attacks of Opportunity.*

On the creature's next turn, balance is automatically regained, and the creature may make *Attacks of Opportunity* normally, even if it chooses to remain prone while doing so.

*HOWEVER*, in situations where a Reflex save is required to stand up (e.g., in a slippery area caused by the *Grease* spell) balance is *not* automatically regained. 

In such situations, the creature makes a Reflex save on its turn; success indicates that balance has been regained, and the creature may stand up (or not), and/or make *Attacks of Opportunity* as normal. FAILURE OF THIS SAVING THROW indicates that the creature is still *Off-Balance*.






Spoiler: OGL License



*OPEN GAME LICENSE Version 1.0a*

The following text is the property of Wizards of the Coast, Inc. and is Copyright 2000 Wizards of the Coast, Inc (“Wizards”). All Rights Reserved.

*1. Definitions:* (a)”Contributors” means the copyright and/or trademark owners who have contributed Open Game Content; (b)”Derivative Material” means copyrighted material including derivative works and translations (including into other computer languages), potation, modification, correction, addition, extension, upgrade, improvement, compilation, abridgment or other form in which an existing work may be recast, transformed or adapted; (c) “Distribute” means to reproduce, license, rent, lease, sell, broadcast, publicly display, transmit or otherwise distribute; (d)”Open Game Content” means the game mechanic and includes the methods, procedures, processes and routines to the extent such content does not embody the Product Identity and is an enhancement over the prior art and any additional content clearly identified as Open Game Content by the Contributor, and means any work covered by this License, including translations and derivative works under copyright law, but specifically excludes Product Identity. (e) “Product Identity” means product and product line names, logos and identifying marks including trade dress; artifacts; creatures characters; stories, storylines, plots, thematic elements, dialogue, incidents, language, artwork, symbols, designs, depictions, likenesses, formats, poses, concepts, themes and graphic, photographic and other visual or audio representations; names and descriptions of characters, spells, enchantments, personalities, teams, personas, likenesses and special abilities; places, locations, environments, creatures, equipment, magical or supernatural abilities or effects, logos, symbols, or graphic designs; and any other trademark or registered trademark clearly identified as Product identity by the owner of the Product Identity, and which specifically excludes the Open Game Content; (f) “Trademark” means the logos, names, mark, sign, motto, designs that are used by a Contributor to identify itself or its products or the associated products contributed to the Open Game License by the Contributor (g) “Use”, “Used” or “Using” means to use, Distribute, copy, edit, format, modify, translate and otherwise create Derivative Material of Open Game Content. (h) “You” or “Your” means the licensee in terms of this agreement.

*2. The License:* This License applies to any Open Game Content that contains a notice indicating that the Open Game Content may only be Used under and in terms of this License. You must affix such a notice to any Open Game Content that you Use. No terms may be added to or subtracted from this License except as described by the License itself. No other terms or conditions may be applied to any Open Game Content distributed using this License.

*3. Offer and Acceptance:* By Using the Open Game Content You indicate Your acceptance of the terms of this License.

*4. Grant and Consideration:* In consideration for agreeing to use this License, the Contributors grant You a perpetual, worldwide, royalty-free, non-exclusive license with the exact terms of this License to Use, the Open Game Content.

*5. Representation of Authority to Contribute:* If You are contributing original material as Open Game Content, You represent that Your Contributions are Your original creation and/or You have sufficient rights to grant the rights conveyed by this License.

*6. Notice of License Copyright:* You must update the COPYRIGHT NOTICE portion of this License to include the exact text of the COPYRIGHT NOTICE of any Open Game Content You are copying, modifying or distributing, and You must add the title, the copyright date, and the copyright holder’s name to the COPYRIGHT NOTICE of any original Open Game Content you Distribute.

*7. Use of Product Identity:* You agree not to Use any Product Identity, including as an indication as to compatibility, except as expressly licensed in another, independent Agreement with the owner of each element of that Product Identity. You agree not to indicate compatibility or co-adaptability with any Trademark or Registered Trademark in conjunction with a work containing Open Game Content except as expressly licensed in another, independent Agreement with the owner of such Trademark or Registered Trademark. The use of any Product Identity in Open Game Content does not constitute a challenge to the ownership of that Product Identity. The owner of any Product Identity used in Open Game Content shall retain all rights, title and interest in and to that Product Identity.

*8. Identification:* If you distribute Open Game Content You must clearly indicate which portions of the work that you are distributing are Open Game Content.

*9. Updating the License:* Wizards or its designated Agents may publish updated versions of this License. You may use any authorized version of this License to copy, modify and distribute any Open Game Content originally distributed under any version of this License.

*10. Copy of this License:* You MUST include a copy of this License with every copy of the Open Game Content You Distribute.

*11. Use of Contributor Credits:* You may not market or advertise the Open Game Content using the name of any Contributor unless You have written permission from the Contributor to do so.

*12. Inability to Comply:* If it is impossible for You to comply with any of the terms of this License with respect to some or all of the Open Game Content due to statute, judicial order, or governmental regulation then You may not Use any Open Game Material so affected.

*13. Termination:* This License will terminate automatically if You fail to comply with all terms herein and fail to cure such breach within 30 days of becoming aware of the breach. All sublicenses shall survive the termination of this License.

*14. Reformation:* If any provision of this License is held to be unenforceable, such provision shall be reformed only to the extent necessary to make it enforceable.

*15. COPYRIGHT NOTICE:*

*Open Game License v 1.0* Copyright 2000, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.

*System Reference Document (SRD)* Copyright 2000-2003, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.; Authors Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Rich Baker, Andy Collins, David Noonan, Rich Redman, Bruce R. Cordell, John D. Rateliff, Thomas Reid, James Wyatt, based on original material by E. Gary Gygax and Dave Arneson.

*Modern System Reference Document* Copyright 2002-2004, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.; Authors Bill Slavicsek, Jeff Grubb, Rich Redman, Charles Ryan, Eric Cagle, David Noonan, Stan!, Christopher Perkins, Rodney Thompson, and JD Wiker, based on material by Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Richard Baker, Peter Adkison, Bruce R. Cordell, John Tynes, Andy Collins, and JD Wiker.

*OTTER System Core Rules* Copyright 2015-2018, OTTER Entertainment, LLC.; Author: Christopher A. Altnau, based on material by Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Rich Baker, Andy Collins, David Noonan, Rich Redman, Bruce R. Cordell, John D. Rateliff, Thomas Reid, and James Wyatt.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (May 1, 2018)

*Glimval's Beautifying Transformation (Unique Spell)*

*Glimval’s Beautifying Transformation*
Transmutation (Polymorph)
*Level:* Brd 4, Sor/Wiz 3
*Components:* V, S, M, XP
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Touch
*Target:* Creature touched
*Duration:* Permanent, or until dispelled
*Saving Throw:* Will negates (harmless)
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

The transmuted creature becomes noticeably more comely, and in most cases, absolutely beautiful. The spell grants an enhancement bonus of +10 to the recipient’s CHA score.

This transformation will grant the recipient the appropriate bonus to any CHA-based score, but as an important caveat, it WILL NOT grant CHA-based spell abilities and/or said bonuses. (Treat the recipient’s CHA score as not having changed for these purposes.)

Thus, if a Bard were to be the recipient of this spell, and his previous CHA score was 15, all of his Spell DCs and bonus spells per day would _*still be calculated as having a 15 CHA*_; however, his _*Perform*_ skill, and his _*Use Magical Device*_ skill, as well as any other CHA-based skills would all be calculated at the new CHA total (25.)

*This transformation, while permanent, is subject to being dispelled.*

*Also, if the recipient creature dies, it reverts back to its “uglier” appearance.*

*Material Component:* An eye from the eye stalk of a _*Horrid Watcher*_.
*Experience Cost:* Casting this spell requires the expenditure of 2,500 xp.





Spoiler: OGL License



*OPEN GAME LICENSE Version 1.0a*

The following text is the property of Wizards of the Coast, Inc. and is Copyright 2000 Wizards of the Coast, Inc (“Wizards”). All Rights Reserved.

*1. Definitions:* (a)”Contributors” means the copyright and/or trademark owners who have contributed Open Game Content; (b)”Derivative Material” means copyrighted material including derivative works and translations (including into other computer languages), potation, modification, correction, addition, extension, upgrade, improvement, compilation, abridgment or other form in which an existing work may be recast, transformed or adapted; (c) “Distribute” means to reproduce, license, rent, lease, sell, broadcast, publicly display, transmit or otherwise distribute; (d)”Open Game Content” means the game mechanic and includes the methods, procedures, processes and routines to the extent such content does not embody the Product Identity and is an enhancement over the prior art and any additional content clearly identified as Open Game Content by the Contributor, and means any work covered by this License, including translations and derivative works under copyright law, but specifically excludes Product Identity. (e) “Product Identity” means product and product line names, logos and identifying marks including trade dress; artifacts; creatures characters; stories, storylines, plots, thematic elements, dialogue, incidents, language, artwork, symbols, designs, depictions, likenesses, formats, poses, concepts, themes and graphic, photographic and other visual or audio representations; names and descriptions of characters, spells, enchantments, personalities, teams, personas, likenesses and special abilities; places, locations, environments, creatures, equipment, magical or supernatural abilities or effects, logos, symbols, or graphic designs; and any other trademark or registered trademark clearly identified as Product identity by the owner of the Product Identity, and which specifically excludes the Open Game Content; (f) “Trademark” means the logos, names, mark, sign, motto, designs that are used by a Contributor to identify itself or its products or the associated products contributed to the Open Game License by the Contributor (g) “Use”, “Used” or “Using” means to use, Distribute, copy, edit, format, modify, translate and otherwise create Derivative Material of Open Game Content. (h) “You” or “Your” means the licensee in terms of this agreement.

*2. The License:* This License applies to any Open Game Content that contains a notice indicating that the Open Game Content may only be Used under and in terms of this License. You must affix such a notice to any Open Game Content that you Use. No terms may be added to or subtracted from this License except as described by the License itself. No other terms or conditions may be applied to any Open Game Content distributed using this License.

*3. Offer and Acceptance:* By Using the Open Game Content You indicate Your acceptance of the terms of this License.

*4. Grant and Consideration:* In consideration for agreeing to use this License, the Contributors grant You a perpetual, worldwide, royalty-free, non-exclusive license with the exact terms of this License to Use, the Open Game Content.

*5. Representation of Authority to Contribute:* If You are contributing original material as Open Game Content, You represent that Your Contributions are Your original creation and/or You have sufficient rights to grant the rights conveyed by this License.

*6. Notice of License Copyright:* You must update the COPYRIGHT NOTICE portion of this License to include the exact text of the COPYRIGHT NOTICE of any Open Game Content You are copying, modifying or distributing, and You must add the title, the copyright date, and the copyright holder’s name to the COPYRIGHT NOTICE of any original Open Game Content you Distribute.

*7. Use of Product Identity:* You agree not to Use any Product Identity, including as an indication as to compatibility, except as expressly licensed in another, independent Agreement with the owner of each element of that Product Identity. You agree not to indicate compatibility or co-adaptability with any Trademark or Registered Trademark in conjunction with a work containing Open Game Content except as expressly licensed in another, independent Agreement with the owner of such Trademark or Registered Trademark. The use of any Product Identity in Open Game Content does not constitute a challenge to the ownership of that Product Identity. The owner of any Product Identity used in Open Game Content shall retain all rights, title and interest in and to that Product Identity.

*8. Identification:* If you distribute Open Game Content You must clearly indicate which portions of the work that you are distributing are Open Game Content.

*9. Updating the License:* Wizards or its designated Agents may publish updated versions of this License. You may use any authorized version of this License to copy, modify and distribute any Open Game Content originally distributed under any version of this License.

*10. Copy of this License:* You MUST include a copy of this License with every copy of the Open Game Content You Distribute.

*11. Use of Contributor Credits:* You may not market or advertise the Open Game Content using the name of any Contributor unless You have written permission from the Contributor to do so.

*12. Inability to Comply:* If it is impossible for You to comply with any of the terms of this License with respect to some or all of the Open Game Content due to statute, judicial order, or governmental regulation then You may not Use any Open Game Material so affected.

*13. Termination:* This License will terminate automatically if You fail to comply with all terms herein and fail to cure such breach within 30 days of becoming aware of the breach. All sublicenses shall survive the termination of this License.

*14. Reformation:* If any provision of this License is held to be unenforceable, such provision shall be reformed only to the extent necessary to make it enforceable.

*15. COPYRIGHT NOTICE:*

*Open Game License v 1.0* Copyright 2000, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.

*System Reference Document (SRD)* Copyright 2000-2003, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.; Authors Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Rich Baker, Andy Collins, David Noonan, Rich Redman, Bruce R. Cordell, John D. Rateliff, Thomas Reid, James Wyatt, based on original material by E. Gary Gygax and Dave Arneson.

*Modern System Reference Document* Copyright 2002-2004, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.; Authors Bill Slavicsek, Jeff Grubb, Rich Redman, Charles Ryan, Eric Cagle, David Noonan, Stan!, Christopher Perkins, Rodney Thompson, and JD Wiker, based on material by Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Richard Baker, Peter Adkison, Bruce R. Cordell, John Tynes, Andy Collins, and JD Wiker.

*OTTER System Core Rules* Copyright 2015-2018, OTTER Entertainment, LLC.; Author: Christopher A. Altnau, based on material by Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Rich Baker, Andy Collins, David Noonan, Rich Redman, Bruce R. Cordell, John D. Rateliff, Thomas Reid, and James Wyatt.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (May 8, 2018)

*Some Optional Rules For Movement & Charging*

What follows are a few, various clarifications that the OTTER system will implement, with regard to Movement Rates, and to Charging.

*Movement Rates: Free, One-Square Adjustment:

The core rule is as follows: *

A small position adjustment that does not count as an action. Usually (but not always), a 5-foot step is permitted at any point in the round (such as before or after a full-round action, between attacks in a full attack, between a standard action and a move action, or between two move actions). You can't take a 5-foot step in the same round that you move any distance. You can't take a 5-foot step if your movement is hampered, such as into a square of difficult terrain, in darkness, or when blinded. Taking a 5-foot step does not provoke an attack of opportunity, even if you move out of a threatened square.

*OTTER Clarification:*

The amount of free adjustment varies by size and movement rate, according to the chart below:


*Size & Movement Rate**Distance Allowed As Free Adjustment*Large *AND* 50 ft. or Greater Movement Rate10 feet (2 squares)Huge *AND* 60 ft. or Greater Movement Rate15 feet (3 squares)

_*Please note that you cannot take a free adjustment if your current movement rate is not at least twice the allowed amount.*_ Thus, if you are a Large creature, whose normal base move is 50 feet or more, but spells and other conditions / modifiers have reduced you to a 15 ft. movement rate, you cannot take the free adjustment, because you would need at least a 20 ft. movement rate to do that.

*Charging Clarification:*

*The core rule is as follows:*

You can move through a square occupied by a friendly character, unless you are charging.

*OTTER Clarification:*

If the character is friendly, and is not flat-footed, and has not taken any other _*Immediate*_ actions yet in the current round, he can take an immediate action to make a one-square adjustment, in order to step out of the way of his charging friend. This immediate action does NOT count against the actions that the friendly character is allowed to take on his turn, with the exception that he cannot take any more immediate actions that round; all other restrictions to the one-square adjustment criteria still apply (prevented by hampered movement, difficult terrain, darkness, blindness, etc.)

Another alternative is that the charging character may make a _*Tumble*_ check, DC 15 (or for untrained persons, a Dex check, DC 20) to charge through a friendly character's square, _*as long as the friendly character is not threatened by an opponent in any way*_. If the friendly character is threatened, then the DC increases to Tumble DC 25, or Dex DC 30. _*Tumbling through a friendly character's square costs 10 ft. worth of movement, regardless of whether or not the friendly character is threatened. This will affect the charging distance.*_






Spoiler: OGL License



*OPEN GAME LICENSE Version 1.0a*

The following text is the property of Wizards of the Coast, Inc. and is Copyright 2000 Wizards of the Coast, Inc (“Wizards”). All Rights Reserved.

*1. Definitions:* (a)”Contributors” means the copyright and/or trademark owners who have contributed Open Game Content; (b)”Derivative Material” means copyrighted material including derivative works and translations (including into other computer languages), potation, modification, correction, addition, extension, upgrade, improvement, compilation, abridgment or other form in which an existing work may be recast, transformed or adapted; (c) “Distribute” means to reproduce, license, rent, lease, sell, broadcast, publicly display, transmit or otherwise distribute; (d)”Open Game Content” means the game mechanic and includes the methods, procedures, processes and routines to the extent such content does not embody the Product Identity and is an enhancement over the prior art and any additional content clearly identified as Open Game Content by the Contributor, and means any work covered by this License, including translations and derivative works under copyright law, but specifically excludes Product Identity. (e) “Product Identity” means product and product line names, logos and identifying marks including trade dress; artifacts; creatures characters; stories, storylines, plots, thematic elements, dialogue, incidents, language, artwork, symbols, designs, depictions, likenesses, formats, poses, concepts, themes and graphic, photographic and other visual or audio representations; names and descriptions of characters, spells, enchantments, personalities, teams, personas, likenesses and special abilities; places, locations, environments, creatures, equipment, magical or supernatural abilities or effects, logos, symbols, or graphic designs; and any other trademark or registered trademark clearly identified as Product identity by the owner of the Product Identity, and which specifically excludes the Open Game Content; (f) “Trademark” means the logos, names, mark, sign, motto, designs that are used by a Contributor to identify itself or its products or the associated products contributed to the Open Game License by the Contributor (g) “Use”, “Used” or “Using” means to use, Distribute, copy, edit, format, modify, translate and otherwise create Derivative Material of Open Game Content. (h) “You” or “Your” means the licensee in terms of this agreement.

*2. The License:* This License applies to any Open Game Content that contains a notice indicating that the Open Game Content may only be Used under and in terms of this License. You must affix such a notice to any Open Game Content that you Use. No terms may be added to or subtracted from this License except as described by the License itself. No other terms or conditions may be applied to any Open Game Content distributed using this License.

*3. Offer and Acceptance:* By Using the Open Game Content You indicate Your acceptance of the terms of this License.

*4. Grant and Consideration:* In consideration for agreeing to use this License, the Contributors grant You a perpetual, worldwide, royalty-free, non-exclusive license with the exact terms of this License to Use, the Open Game Content.

*5. Representation of Authority to Contribute:* If You are contributing original material as Open Game Content, You represent that Your Contributions are Your original creation and/or You have sufficient rights to grant the rights conveyed by this License.

*6. Notice of License Copyright:* You must update the COPYRIGHT NOTICE portion of this License to include the exact text of the COPYRIGHT NOTICE of any Open Game Content You are copying, modifying or distributing, and You must add the title, the copyright date, and the copyright holder’s name to the COPYRIGHT NOTICE of any original Open Game Content you Distribute.

*7. Use of Product Identity:* You agree not to Use any Product Identity, including as an indication as to compatibility, except as expressly licensed in another, independent Agreement with the owner of each element of that Product Identity. You agree not to indicate compatibility or co-adaptability with any Trademark or Registered Trademark in conjunction with a work containing Open Game Content except as expressly licensed in another, independent Agreement with the owner of such Trademark or Registered Trademark. The use of any Product Identity in Open Game Content does not constitute a challenge to the ownership of that Product Identity. The owner of any Product Identity used in Open Game Content shall retain all rights, title and interest in and to that Product Identity.

*8. Identification:* If you distribute Open Game Content You must clearly indicate which portions of the work that you are distributing are Open Game Content.

*9. Updating the License:* Wizards or its designated Agents may publish updated versions of this License. You may use any authorized version of this License to copy, modify and distribute any Open Game Content originally distributed under any version of this License.

*10. Copy of this License:* You MUST include a copy of this License with every copy of the Open Game Content You Distribute.

*11. Use of Contributor Credits:* You may not market or advertise the Open Game Content using the name of any Contributor unless You have written permission from the Contributor to do so.

*12. Inability to Comply:* If it is impossible for You to comply with any of the terms of this License with respect to some or all of the Open Game Content due to statute, judicial order, or governmental regulation then You may not Use any Open Game Material so affected.

*13. Termination:* This License will terminate automatically if You fail to comply with all terms herein and fail to cure such breach within 30 days of becoming aware of the breach. All sublicenses shall survive the termination of this License.

*14. Reformation:* If any provision of this License is held to be unenforceable, such provision shall be reformed only to the extent necessary to make it enforceable.

*15. COPYRIGHT NOTICE:

Open Game License v 1.0* Copyright 2000, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.

*System Reference Document (SRD)* Copyright 2000-2003, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.; Authors Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Rich Baker, Andy Collins, David Noonan, Rich Redman, Bruce R. Cordell, John D. Rateliff, Thomas Reid, James Wyatt, based on original material by E. Gary Gygax and Dave Arneson.

*Modern System Reference Document* Copyright 2002-2004, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.; Authors Bill Slavicsek, Jeff Grubb, Rich Redman, Charles Ryan, Eric Cagle, David Noonan, Stan!, Christopher Perkins, Rodney Thompson, and JD Wiker, based on material by Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Richard Baker, Peter Adkison, Bruce R. Cordell, John Tynes, Andy Collins, and JD Wiker.

*OTTER System Core Rules* Copyright 2015-2018, OTTER Entertainment, LLC.; Author: Christopher A. Altnau, based on material by Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Rich Baker, Andy Collins, David Noonan, Rich Redman, Bruce R. Cordell, John D. Rateliff, Thomas Reid, and James Wyatt.

*Size and Movement Rate Affect Free Adjustment Distance* Copyright 2018, David "Diarmadhim" Moresby, based on material by Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Rich Baker, Andy Collins, David Noonan, Rich Redman, Bruce R. Cordell, John D. Rateliff, Thomas Reid, and James Wyatt.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (May 8, 2018)

*DM Ruling: Crusader Maneuvers*

*DYVERS CAMPAIGN DM RULING: The Crusader Class and Maneuver Availability.
*

Instead of using the draconian "random determination" method of granting maneuvers to the Crusader, which only serves to complicate record-keeping, the Crusader may simply pick and choose his maneuvers.

*CAVEAT:* The Crusader must go at least two rounds beyond the current round of activation before repeating a given maneuver; e.g., if the Crusader used _*Revitalizing Strike*_ in the first round of combat, he must use a different maneuver in rounds 2, and 3, and may not use Revitalizing Strike again until the *4th round*. In this manner, the Crusader must still cycle through all (or at least, the majority) of his maneuvers, but he is free to determine the order for himself.

*PREMISE:* The maneuvers are supposed to be divinely inspired; so which makes more sense, a deity who inspires his champion knight to use random maneuvers at random times, with varying degrees of effectiveness, or a deity whose champion knight is free to use his granted powers in a wise and efficient manner?


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (May 9, 2018)

*CAMPAIGN NOTES: INTERFAITH BLESSING EFFECTS*

[sblock=For people who keep asking me what their bonuses are from Inter-Faith Blessing]

*Deity **Worshiped**Blessing Received**[1] Bahamut, St. Cuthbert, Odin, Marek, or Yondalla**+1 on Attack Rolls and Saves**[2] Boccob, Corellon Larethian, Vecna, or Wee Jas**+1 on Attack Rolls and Skill Checks**[3] Ehlonna, Obad-Hai, Meilikki, Uller, or worship of nature**+1 on Attack Rolls and to Armor Class**[4] Erythnul, Gruumsh, or Lolth**+2 on Damage Rolls**[5] Fharlaghn, Moradin, or Pelor**+2 to AC**[6] Garl Glittergold, Rudd, Olidammara, or no deity**Roll 1d8 to determine blessing; 
A result of 6 = player's choice**[7] Heironeous, Hextor, Nerull, or Trithereon**+2 on Attack Rolls**[8] Kord, Thor, Kurtulmak, or Tiamat**+1 on Attack Rolls and Damage Rolls*
[/sblock]


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (May 29, 2018)

*Enhanced Wizards & Sorcerers (Substitution Levels) For The OTTER System.*

The following is an optional set of rules for Wizards and Sorcerers in the OTTER rules system, using the concept of substitution levels, which in my mind, allows them a little more flexibility by ensuring that (assuming they remain in the class long enough) they get some of the "staple" feats by default, as well as some skill bonuses which ensure that they are able to excel at their chosen professions. I will also be doing this for all of the other core classes, because one of the things that OTTER will seek to encourage is a focus upon core classes, and a shift away from prestige classes; that's not to say that OTTER will not feature prestige classes, rather, that prestige classes should be treated as the exception, rather than the rule. They should be special, and rare, and should be rooted in rich stories, with complex story arcs. In the author's humble opinion, prestige classes started out this way by intention, but have become over time too commonplace, and too prolific, thereby causing them to lose that "certain something" that made them special to begin with; and all because the players felt that the core classes didn't offer enough powers and abilities.


*WIZARD:*

*Level**Base Attack
 Bonus**Fortitude
 Save**Reflex
 Save**Willpower
 Save**Special Abilities & Bonus Feats*1+0+0+0+2Summon Familiar, Scribe Scroll2+1+0+0+3*+2 Competence Bonus to Spellcraft*3+1+1+1+3Brew Potion4+2+1+1+4*+2 Competence Bonus to Knowledge (Arcana)*5+2+1+1+4*Craft Wand*, Bonus Feat6+3+2+2+5*+2 Competence Bonus to Concentration*7+3+2+2+5*+2 Competence Bonus to Decipher Script*8+4+2+2+6*+2 Competence Bonus to Knowledge (The Planes)*9+4+3+3+6*Craft Rod*10+5+3+3+7Bonus Feat11+5+3+3+7*+2 Competence Bonus to the Knowledge  skill of the player's choice *(except Arcana or The Planes); if Arcana or The Planes is chosen, increase Competence Bonus to +3.12+6+4+4+8*Craft Staff*
*Starting Skill Kit: (Still subject to the appropriate maximums)*

(The following skills are given as a starting point at 1st level, to represent the skills that were learned during apprenticeship.)
Concentration [1 Rank]
Knowledge (Arcana) [2 Ranks]
Knowledge (The Planes) [1 Rank]
Spellcraft [2 Ranks]
Decipher Script [1 Rank]



*SORCERER:*

*Level**Base Attack
 Bonus**Fortitude
 Save**Reflex
 Save**Willpower
 Save**Special Abilities & Bonus Feats*1+0+0+0+2Summon Familiar2+1+0+0+3*+2 Competence Bonus to Concentration*3+1+1+1+3*Brew Potion, Craft Wondrous Item*4+2+1+1+4*+2 Competence Bonus to Craft (Jewelry)*5+2+1+1+4Competence Bonus to Concentration
Increases to +36+3+2+2+5*+2 Competence Bonus to Spellcraft*7+3+2+2+5*+2 Competence Bonus to Bluff*8+4+2+2+6*+2 Competence Bonus to Knowledge (Arcana)*9+4+3+3+6*Craft Rod*10+5+3+3+7Competence Bonus to Spellcraft
Increases to +311+5+3+3+7*+2 Competence Bonus to the Craft skill of the player's choice* (except Jewelry); if Jewelry is chosen, increase Competence Bonus to +3.12+6+4+4+8*Forge Ring*
*Starting Skill Kit: (Still subject to the appropriate maximums)*

(The following skills are given as a starting point at 1st level, to represent the skills that were learned during apprenticeship.)
Concentration [2 Ranks]
Craft (Jewelry) [1 Rank]
Knowledge (Arcana) [1 Rank]
Spellcraft [2 Ranks]
Bluff [1 Rank]





Spoiler: OGL License



*OPEN GAME LICENSE Version 1.0a*


The following text is the property of Wizards of the Coast, Inc. and is Copyright 2000 Wizards of the Coast, Inc (“Wizards”). All Rights Reserved.


*1. Definitions:* (a)”Contributors” means the copyright and/or trademark owners who have contributed Open Game Content; (b)”Derivative Material” means copyrighted material including derivative works and translations (including into other computer languages), potation, modification, correction, addition, extension, upgrade, improvement, compilation, abridgment or other form in which an existing work may be recast, transformed or adapted; (c) “Distribute” means to reproduce, license, rent, lease, sell, broadcast, publicly display, transmit or otherwise distribute; (d)”Open Game Content” means the game mechanic and includes the methods, procedures, processes and routines to the extent such content does not embody the Product Identity and is an enhancement over the prior art and any additional content clearly identified as Open Game Content by the Contributor, and means any work covered by this License, including translations and derivative works under copyright law, but specifically excludes Product Identity. (e) “Product Identity” means product and product line names, logos and identifying marks including trade dress; artifacts; creatures characters; stories, storylines, plots, thematic elements, dialogue, incidents, language, artwork, symbols, designs, depictions, likenesses, formats, poses, concepts, themes and graphic, photographic and other visual or audio representations; names and descriptions of characters, spells, enchantments, personalities, teams, personas, likenesses and special abilities; places, locations, environments, creatures, equipment, magical or supernatural abilities or effects, logos, symbols, or graphic designs; and any other trademark or registered trademark clearly identified as Product identity by the owner of the Product Identity, and which specifically excludes the Open Game Content; (f) “Trademark” means the logos, names, mark, sign, motto, designs that are used by a Contributor to identify itself or its products or the associated products contributed to the Open Game License by the Contributor (g) “Use”, “Used” or “Using” means to use, Distribute, copy, edit, format, modify, translate and otherwise create Derivative Material of Open Game Content. (h) “You” or “Your” means the licensee in terms of this agreement.


*2. The License:* This License applies to any Open Game Content that contains a notice indicating that the Open Game Content may only be Used under and in terms of this License. You must affix such a notice to any Open Game Content that you Use. No terms may be added to or subtracted from this License except as described by the License itself. No other terms or conditions may be applied to any Open Game Content distributed using this License.


*3. Offer and Acceptance:* By Using the Open Game Content You indicate Your acceptance of the terms of this License.


*4. Grant and Consideration:* In consideration for agreeing to use this License, the Contributors grant You a perpetual, worldwide, royalty-free, non-exclusive license with the exact terms of this License to Use, the Open Game Content.


*5. Representation of Authority to Contribute:* If You are contributing original material as Open Game Content, You represent that Your Contributions are Your original creation and/or You have sufficient rights to grant the rights conveyed by this License.


*6. Notice of License Copyright:* You must update the COPYRIGHT NOTICE portion of this License to include the exact text of the COPYRIGHT NOTICE of any Open Game Content You are copying, modifying or distributing, and You must add the title, the copyright date, and the copyright holder’s name to the COPYRIGHT NOTICE of any original Open Game Content you Distribute.


*7. Use of Product Identity:* You agree not to Use any Product Identity, including as an indication as to compatibility, except as expressly licensed in another, independent Agreement with the owner of each element of that Product Identity. You agree not to indicate compatibility or co-adaptability with any Trademark or Registered Trademark in conjunction with a work containing Open Game Content except as expressly licensed in another, independent Agreement with the owner of such Trademark or Registered Trademark. The use of any Product Identity in Open Game Content does not constitute a challenge to the ownership of that Product Identity. The owner of any Product Identity used in Open Game Content shall retain all rights, title and interest in and to that Product Identity.


*8. Identification:* If you distribute Open Game Content You must clearly indicate which portions of the work that you are distributing are Open Game Content.


*9. Updating the License:* Wizards or its designated Agents may publish updated versions of this License. You may use any authorized version of this License to copy, modify and distribute any Open Game Content originally distributed under any version of this License.


*10. Copy of this License:* You MUST include a copy of this License with every copy of the Open Game Content You Distribute.


*11. Use of Contributor Credits:* You may not market or advertise the Open Game Content using the name of any Contributor unless You have written permission from the Contributor to do so.


*12. Inability to Comply:* If it is impossible for You to comply with any of the terms of this License with respect to some or all of the Open Game Content due to statute, judicial order, or governmental regulation then You may not Use any Open Game Material so affected.


*13. Termination:* This License will terminate automatically if You fail to comply with all terms herein and fail to cure such breach within 30 days of becoming aware of the breach. All sublicenses shall survive the termination of this License.


*14. Reformation:* If any provision of this License is held to be unenforceable, such provision shall be reformed only to the extent necessary to make it enforceable.


*15. COPYRIGHT NOTICE:


Open Game License v 1.0* Copyright 2000, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.


*System Reference Document (SRD)* Copyright 2000-2003, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.; Authors Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Rich Baker, Andy Collins, David Noonan, Rich Redman, Bruce R. Cordell, John D. Rateliff, Thomas Reid, James Wyatt, based on original material by E. Gary Gygax and Dave Arneson.


*Modern System Reference Document* Copyright 2002-2004, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.; Authors Bill Slavicsek, Jeff Grubb, Rich Redman, Charles Ryan, Eric Cagle, David Noonan, Stan!, Christopher Perkins, Rodney Thompson, and JD Wiker, based on material by Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Richard Baker, Peter Adkison, Bruce R. Cordell, John Tynes, Andy Collins, and JD Wiker.


*OTTER System Core Rules* Copyright 2015-2018, OTTER Entertainment, LLC.; Author: Christopher A. Altnau, based on material by Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Rich Baker, Andy Collins, David Noonan, Rich Redman, Bruce R. Cordell, John D. Rateliff, Thomas Reid, and James Wyatt.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (May 30, 2018)

*OTTER System: Optional Downtime Rules For Training / Optional XP Rules For Magic Item Creation

OPTIONAL RULES: MANDATORY DOWNTIME FOR TRAINING.*
(This system is usable only by prior authorization of your Game Arbiter; it is not considered part of the Core Rules System. It is considered an Auxiliary / Optional Rule.)

*Experience Awards & Mandatory Downtime For Training:

Up to 10th level, one can be “self-taught.”* This means that one does not need a mentor, and that downtime for practicing / self-training is 4 days per level of the new xp level to be gained; e.g., to go from 2nd level to 3rd level, requires (4 x 3 =) 12 days of downtime for self-training.

*At 11th level and above, a mentor is required (or at least strongly suggested; it’s still up to the GA’s discretion)* and the downtime for training is 7 days per level of the new xp level to be gained; e.g., to go from 12th level to 13th level, requires (7 x 13 =) 91 days of training.

*By enforcing these requirements, the players are guaranteed to have periodic sequences of downtime,* wherein they will be able to participate in and attempt downtime activities and tasks; training need only take 6 hours per day, which means that if the character gets 8 hours of sleep, he still has 10 hours per day to spend on other activities.

*Also, by requiring this downtime, the xp award cap can subsequently be lifted,* i.e., characters who earn large amounts of xp can gain more than one level at a time. For example, a 12th level character with enough xp to advance to 15th level could do so, by taking ((7x13)+(7x14)+(7x15)) = 91+98+105 = 294 days (42 weeks) of downtime.


*OPTIONAL RULES: MAGIC POOL & MAGIC ITEM CREATION:*
(This system is usable only by prior authorization of your Game Arbiter; it is not considered part of the Core Rules System. It is considered an Auxiliary / Optional Rule.)

*Experience Awards & Spending Experience To Create Magical Items:*

*Spellcasters who earn xp also earn Magic Pool XP equal to ⅓ earned xp;* i.e., if 1,000 xp is earned at the end of an adventure, then 333 Magic Pool XP is also earned. (round down.)

*Excess experience points earned may, at the time of leveling up, be assigned to the magic pool.* This assignment is permanent, and cannot be undone. For example, assume that you gain enough experience to put you 850 xp above what you need to be 8th level; you could then put yourself at the exact xp amount to be 8th level, and put the extra 850 xp into your magic pool.

*Magic Pool XP can be used to create magical items, or to pay the xp cost for certain spells,* such as (but not limited to) Limited Wish, Wish, and Miracle.

*Despite having the Magic Pool XP available,* characters can still spend excess experience directly from their main xp total if they so desire.




Spoiler: OGL License



*OPEN GAME LICENSE Version 1.0a*


The following text is the property of Wizards of the Coast, Inc. and is Copyright 2000 Wizards of the Coast, Inc (“Wizards”). All Rights Reserved.


*1. Definitions:* (a)”Contributors” means the copyright and/or trademark owners who have contributed Open Game Content; (b)”Derivative Material” means copyrighted material including derivative works and translations (including into other computer languages), potation, modification, correction, addition, extension, upgrade, improvement, compilation, abridgment or other form in which an existing work may be recast, transformed or adapted; (c) “Distribute” means to reproduce, license, rent, lease, sell, broadcast, publicly display, transmit or otherwise distribute; (d)”Open Game Content” means the game mechanic and includes the methods, procedures, processes and routines to the extent such content does not embody the Product Identity and is an enhancement over the prior art and any additional content clearly identified as Open Game Content by the Contributor, and means any work covered by this License, including translations and derivative works under copyright law, but specifically excludes Product Identity. (e) “Product Identity” means product and product line names, logos and identifying marks including trade dress; artifacts; creatures characters; stories, storylines, plots, thematic elements, dialogue, incidents, language, artwork, symbols, designs, depictions, likenesses, formats, poses, concepts, themes and graphic, photographic and other visual or audio representations; names and descriptions of characters, spells, enchantments, personalities, teams, personas, likenesses and special abilities; places, locations, environments, creatures, equipment, magical or supernatural abilities or effects, logos, symbols, or graphic designs; and any other trademark or registered trademark clearly identified as Product identity by the owner of the Product Identity, and which specifically excludes the Open Game Content; (f) “Trademark” means the logos, names, mark, sign, motto, designs that are used by a Contributor to identify itself or its products or the associated products contributed to the Open Game License by the Contributor (g) “Use”, “Used” or “Using” means to use, Distribute, copy, edit, format, modify, translate and otherwise create Derivative Material of Open Game Content. (h) “You” or “Your” means the licensee in terms of this agreement.


*2. The License:* This License applies to any Open Game Content that contains a notice indicating that the Open Game Content may only be Used under and in terms of this License. You must affix such a notice to any Open Game Content that you Use. No terms may be added to or subtracted from this License except as described by the License itself. No other terms or conditions may be applied to any Open Game Content distributed using this License.


*3. Offer and Acceptance:* By Using the Open Game Content You indicate Your acceptance of the terms of this License.


*4. Grant and Consideration:* In consideration for agreeing to use this License, the Contributors grant You a perpetual, worldwide, royalty-free, non-exclusive license with the exact terms of this License to Use, the Open Game Content.


*5. Representation of Authority to Contribute:* If You are contributing original material as Open Game Content, You represent that Your Contributions are Your original creation and/or You have sufficient rights to grant the rights conveyed by this License.


*6. Notice of License Copyright:* You must update the COPYRIGHT NOTICE portion of this License to include the exact text of the COPYRIGHT NOTICE of any Open Game Content You are copying, modifying or distributing, and You must add the title, the copyright date, and the copyright holder’s name to the COPYRIGHT NOTICE of any original Open Game Content you Distribute.


*7. Use of Product Identity:* You agree not to Use any Product Identity, including as an indication as to compatibility, except as expressly licensed in another, independent Agreement with the owner of each element of that Product Identity. You agree not to indicate compatibility or co-adaptability with any Trademark or Registered Trademark in conjunction with a work containing Open Game Content except as expressly licensed in another, independent Agreement with the owner of such Trademark or Registered Trademark. The use of any Product Identity in Open Game Content does not constitute a challenge to the ownership of that Product Identity. The owner of any Product Identity used in Open Game Content shall retain all rights, title and interest in and to that Product Identity.


*8. Identification:* If you distribute Open Game Content You must clearly indicate which portions of the work that you are distributing are Open Game Content.


*9. Updating the License:* Wizards or its designated Agents may publish updated versions of this License. You may use any authorized version of this License to copy, modify and distribute any Open Game Content originally distributed under any version of this License.


*10. Copy of this License:* You MUST include a copy of this License with every copy of the Open Game Content You Distribute.


*11. Use of Contributor Credits:* You may not market or advertise the Open Game Content using the name of any Contributor unless You have written permission from the Contributor to do so.


*12. Inability to Comply:* If it is impossible for You to comply with any of the terms of this License with respect to some or all of the Open Game Content due to statute, judicial order, or governmental regulation then You may not Use any Open Game Material so affected.


*13. Termination:* This License will terminate automatically if You fail to comply with all terms herein and fail to cure such breach within 30 days of becoming aware of the breach. All sublicenses shall survive the termination of this License.


*14. Reformation:* If any provision of this License is held to be unenforceable, such provision shall be reformed only to the extent necessary to make it enforceable.


*15. COPYRIGHT NOTICE:


Open Game License v 1.0* Copyright 2000, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.


*System Reference Document (SRD)* Copyright 2000-2003, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.; Authors Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Rich Baker, Andy Collins, David Noonan, Rich Redman, Bruce R. Cordell, John D. Rateliff, Thomas Reid, James Wyatt, based on original material by E. Gary Gygax and Dave Arneson.


*Modern System Reference Document* Copyright 2002-2004, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.; Authors Bill Slavicsek, Jeff Grubb, Rich Redman, Charles Ryan, Eric Cagle, David Noonan, Stan!, Christopher Perkins, Rodney Thompson, and JD Wiker, based on material by Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Richard Baker, Peter Adkison, Bruce R. Cordell, John Tynes, Andy Collins, and JD Wiker.


*OTTER System Core Rules* Copyright 2015-2018, OTTER Entertainment, LLC.; Author: Christopher A. Altnau, based on material by Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Rich Baker, Andy Collins, David Noonan, Rich Redman, Bruce R. Cordell, John D. Rateliff, Thomas Reid, and James Wyatt.

*OTTER System Optional Rules* Copyright 2015-2018, OTTER Entertainment, LLC.; Author: Christopher A. Altnau, based on material by Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Rich Baker, Andy Collins, David Noonan, Rich Redman, Bruce R. Cordell, John D. Rateliff, Thomas Reid, and James Wyatt.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (May 31, 2018)

*Magic Item Creation Alternate Rules For The OTTER System.*

*OTTER SYSTEM OPTIONAL RULE: ALTERNATIVE MAGIC ITEM CREATION RULES*

_*If your GA allows it, you can reduce the amount of experience required to manufacture a given magic item by purchasing or obtaining rare material components.*_ The cost of such components (if they are available for sale--many times, they will not be) is twice the xp amount, up to 10,000 xp. If the experience cost is 10,001 or more xp, then the cost jumps to four times the xp amount.

*For example:*

*5,000 xp =* Could replace xp requirement with 10,000 gp. rare component.

*10,000 xp =* Could replace xp requirement with 20,000 gp. rare component.

*12,000 xp =* Could replace xp requirement with 48,000 gp. rare component.

*Please note that such rare components, if available at all, will probably require travel to exotic locales,* such the Outer Planes. (There are several, large, trading cities on various Outer Planes, where planar travelers exchange rare wares in return for small fortunes.)

*Of course, if the rare component is not available,* the player can always opt to undertake a quest or expedition to acquire the component first-hand; such excursions are conducive to continued campaign development, and should be encouraged by the GA.

*Also, please note* that it is possible to mix lesser components with lessened xp requirements; for example, instead of paying 5,000 xp., one could pay 2,500 xp, and use a component worth at least 5,000 gp.

The list as to which components are rare, what each component is worth on the open market, and what a given component can and cannot be used for are left to the purview of the GA.

*Reducing Production Times:*

When creating magical items, the base time to create the item can be sped up by spending experience. To qualify for time reduction, the item must require a base time of at least 365 days (1 year) to create. When calculating the new, reduced times, remember to round down. Note, that in such cases, the time to create such extraordinary items can never be less than 36 days.



*XP Cost:**Divide Days By:**Using Base Time of 1 Year as an example (365 Days)*2,5002182 Days5,0003121 Days10,000491 Days15,000573 Days20,000845 Days25,000 (Max)1036 Days


When creating epic-level magic items, the item’s base time must be 2 years (730 days) to qualify for time reduction, and the time to create such powerful items can never be less than 180 days (6 months.)

The experience required to reduce the production time of a magical item must be spent at the outset of item creation, i.e., on the first day of work.




Spoiler: OGL License



*OPEN GAME LICENSE Version 1.0a*

The following text is the property of Wizards of the Coast, Inc. and is Copyright 2000 Wizards of the Coast, Inc (“Wizards”). All Rights Reserved.

*1. Definitions:* (a)”Contributors” means the copyright and/or trademark owners who have contributed Open Game Content; (b)”Derivative Material” means copyrighted material including derivative works and translations (including into other computer languages), potation, modification, correction, addition, extension, upgrade, improvement, compilation, abridgment or other form in which an existing work may be recast, transformed or adapted; (c) “Distribute” means to reproduce, license, rent, lease, sell, broadcast, publicly display, transmit or otherwise distribute; (d)”Open Game Content” means the game mechanic and includes the methods, procedures, processes and routines to the extent such content does not embody the Product Identity and is an enhancement over the prior art and any additional content clearly identified as Open Game Content by the Contributor, and means any work covered by this License, including translations and derivative works under copyright law, but specifically excludes Product Identity. (e) “Product Identity” means product and product line names, logos and identifying marks including trade dress; artifacts; creatures characters; stories, storylines, plots, thematic elements, dialogue, incidents, language, artwork, symbols, designs, depictions, likenesses, formats, poses, concepts, themes and graphic, photographic and other visual or audio representations; names and descriptions of characters, spells, enchantments, personalities, teams, personas, likenesses and special abilities; places, locations, environments, creatures, equipment, magical or supernatural abilities or effects, logos, symbols, or graphic designs; and any other trademark or registered trademark clearly identified as Product identity by the owner of the Product Identity, and which specifically excludes the Open Game Content; (f) “Trademark” means the logos, names, mark, sign, motto, designs that are used by a Contributor to identify itself or its products or the associated products contributed to the Open Game License by the Contributor (g) “Use”, “Used” or “Using” means to use, Distribute, copy, edit, format, modify, translate and otherwise create Derivative Material of Open Game Content. (h) “You” or “Your” means the licensee in terms of this agreement.

*2. The License:* This License applies to any Open Game Content that contains a notice indicating that the Open Game Content may only be Used under and in terms of this License. You must affix such a notice to any Open Game Content that you Use. No terms may be added to or subtracted from this License except as described by the License itself. No other terms or conditions may be applied to any Open Game Content distributed using this License.

*3. Offer and Acceptance:* By Using the Open Game Content You indicate Your acceptance of the terms of this License.

*4. Grant and Consideration:* In consideration for agreeing to use this License, the Contributors grant You a perpetual, worldwide, royalty-free, non-exclusive license with the exact terms of this License to Use, the Open Game Content.

*5. Representation of Authority to Contribute:* If You are contributing original material as Open Game Content, You represent that Your Contributions are Your original creation and/or You have sufficient rights to grant the rights conveyed by this License.

*6. Notice of License Copyright:* You must update the COPYRIGHT NOTICE portion of this License to include the exact text of the COPYRIGHT NOTICE of any Open Game Content You are copying, modifying or distributing, and You must add the title, the copyright date, and the copyright holder’s name to the COPYRIGHT NOTICE of any original Open Game Content you Distribute.


*7. Use of Product Identity:* You agree not to Use any Product Identity, including as an indication as to compatibility, except as expressly licensed in another, independent Agreement with the owner of each element of that Product Identity. You agree not to indicate compatibility or co-adaptability with any Trademark or Registered Trademark in conjunction with a work containing Open Game Content except as expressly licensed in another, independent Agreement with the owner of such Trademark or Registered Trademark. The use of any Product Identity in Open Game Content does not constitute a challenge to the ownership of that Product Identity. The owner of any Product Identity used in Open Game Content shall retain all rights, title and interest in and to that Product Identity.

*8. Identification:* If you distribute Open Game Content You must clearly indicate which portions of the work that you are distributing are Open Game Content.

*9. Updating the License:* Wizards or its designated Agents may publish updated versions of this License. You may use any authorized version of this License to copy, modify and distribute any Open Game Content originally distributed under any version of this License.

*10. Copy of this License:* You MUST include a copy of this License with every copy of the Open Game Content You Distribute.

*11. Use of Contributor Credits:* You may not market or advertise the Open Game Content using the name of any Contributor unless You have written permission from the Contributor to do so.

*12. Inability to Comply:* If it is impossible for You to comply with any of the terms of this License with respect to some or all of the Open Game Content due to statute, judicial order, or governmental regulation then You may not Use any Open Game Material so affected.

*13. Termination:* This License will terminate automatically if You fail to comply with all terms herein and fail to cure such breach within 30 days of becoming aware of the breach. All sublicenses shall survive the termination of this License.

*14. Reformation:* If any provision of this License is held to be unenforceable, such provision shall be reformed only to the extent necessary to make it enforceable.

*15. COPYRIGHT NOTICE:*

*Open Game License v 1.0* Copyright 2000, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.

*System Reference Document (SRD)* Copyright 2000-2003, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.; Authors Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Rich Baker, Andy Collins, David Noonan, Rich Redman, Bruce R. Cordell, John D. Rateliff, Thomas Reid, James Wyatt, based on original material by E. Gary Gygax and Dave Arneson.

*Modern System Reference Document* Copyright 2002-2004, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.; Authors Bill Slavicsek, Jeff Grubb, Rich Redman, Charles Ryan, Eric Cagle, David Noonan, Stan!, Christopher Perkins, Rodney Thompson, and JD Wiker, based on material by Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Richard Baker, Peter Adkison, Bruce R. Cordell, John Tynes, Andy Collins, and JD Wiker.

*OTTER System Core Rules* Copyright 2015-2018, OTTER Entertainment, LLC.; Author: Christopher A. Altnau, based on material by Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Rich Baker, Andy Collins, David Noonan, Rich Redman, Bruce R. Cordell, John D. Rateliff, Thomas Reid, and James Wyatt.

*OTTER System Optional Rules* Copyright 2015-2018, OTTER Entertainment, LLC.; Author: Christopher A. Altnau, based on material by Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Rich Baker, Andy Collins, David Noonan, Rich Redman, Bruce R. Cordell, John D. Rateliff, Thomas Reid, and James Wyatt.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jun 29, 2018)

*Distance Between Hochoch and Dyvers in a Straight Line*

Here is the official ruling. The map from Paizo is a slightly different scale, and since I actually have the Darlene map printed out and framed, that's the one I'm using for official distances.



Spoiler: Official Distance Ruling


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jul 9, 2018)

*OTTER RULES: STRENUOUS TASKS*



Spoiler: Core Rules About Forced March From SRD



In a day of normal walking, a character walks for 8 hours. The rest of the daylight time is spent making and breaking camp, resting, and eating.

A character can walk for more than 8 hours in a day by *making a forced march*. For each hour of marching beyond 8 hours, a Constitution check (DC 10, +2 per extra hour) is required. If the check fails, the character takes 1d6 points of nonlethal damage. A character who takes any nonlethal damage from a forced march becomes fatigued. Eliminating the nonlethal damage also eliminates the fatigue. It’s possible for a character to march into unconsciousness by pushing himself too hard.



*OTTER SYSTEM RULING CONCERNING STRENUOUS TASKS:
*

In a normal day of working (Profession skill) or performing (Perform skill) a character works or performs for 8 hours. The rest of the daylight time is spent doing other things, including (but not limited to) eating and sleeping.

A character can pursue his profession, or perform for more than 8 hours a day by *pushing the limits.* For each hour of easy working or performing beyond 8 hours, a Constitution check (DC 5, +2 per extra hour) is required. Hard work (such as cutting timber or working on a chain gang) has the same DC as a *forced march* (above.) If the check fails, the character takes 1d6 points of nonlethal damage. A character who takes any nonlethal damage from pushing the limits becomes fatigued. In certain cases, this can cause failure of the task, or cause the character to suffer a setback, which can have its own consequences. Eliminating the nonlethal damage also eliminates the fatigue. It’s possible for a character to suffer unconsciousness by pushing himself too hard.

*Consequences of failure:* An example of this would be a *Lyre of Building*; the perform DC for this item is 18, because the notes must be played precisely, without missing a beat. A Bard who has a high enough Perform skill (17 or better) can play the Lyre flawlessly, not needing to make the check to play the complex notes. But for how long can the Bard play, before his fingers get tired, and he misses a note? That's what this ruling was intended to determine.





Spoiler: OGL License



*OPEN GAME LICENSE Version 1.0a*

The following text is the property of Wizards of the Coast, Inc. and is Copyright 2000 Wizards of the Coast, Inc (“Wizards”). All Rights Reserved.

*1. Definitions:* (a)”Contributors” means the copyright and/or trademark owners who have contributed Open Game Content; (b)”Derivative Material” means copyrighted material including derivative works and translations (including into other computer languages), potation, modification, correction, addition, extension, upgrade, improvement, compilation, abridgment or other form in which an existing work may be recast, transformed or adapted; (c) “Distribute” means to reproduce, license, rent, lease, sell, broadcast, publicly display, transmit or otherwise distribute; (d)”Open Game Content” means the game mechanic and includes the methods, procedures, processes and routines to the extent such content does not embody the Product Identity and is an enhancement over the prior art and any additional content clearly identified as Open Game Content by the Contributor, and means any work covered by this License, including translations and derivative works under copyright law, but specifically excludes Product Identity. (e) “Product Identity” means product and product line names, logos and identifying marks including trade dress; artifacts; creatures characters; stories, storylines, plots, thematic elements, dialogue, incidents, language, artwork, symbols, designs, depictions, likenesses, formats, poses, concepts, themes and graphic, photographic and other visual or audio representations; names and descriptions of characters, spells, enchantments, personalities, teams, personas, likenesses and special abilities; places, locations, environments, creatures, equipment, magical or supernatural abilities or effects, logos, symbols, or graphic designs; and any other trademark or registered trademark clearly identified as Product identity by the owner of the Product Identity, and which specifically excludes the Open Game Content; (f) “Trademark” means the logos, names, mark, sign, motto, designs that are used by a Contributor to identify itself or its products or the associated products contributed to the Open Game License by the Contributor (g) “Use”, “Used” or “Using” means to use, Distribute, copy, edit, format, modify, translate and otherwise create Derivative Material of Open Game Content. (h) “You” or “Your” means the licensee in terms of this agreement.

*2. The License:* This License applies to any Open Game Content that contains a notice indicating that the Open Game Content may only be Used under and in terms of this License. You must affix such a notice to any Open Game Content that you Use. No terms may be added to or subtracted from this License except as described by the License itself. No other terms or conditions may be applied to any Open Game Content distributed using this License.

*3. Offer and Acceptance:* By Using the Open Game Content You indicate Your acceptance of the terms of this License.

*4. Grant and Consideration:* In consideration for agreeing to use this License, the Contributors grant You a perpetual, worldwide, royalty-free, non-exclusive license with the exact terms of this License to Use, the Open Game Content.

*5. Representation of Authority to Contribute:* If You are contributing original material as Open Game Content, You represent that Your Contributions are Your original creation and/or You have sufficient rights to grant the rights conveyed by this License.

*6. Notice of License Copyright:* You must update the COPYRIGHT NOTICE portion of this License to include the exact text of the COPYRIGHT NOTICE of any Open Game Content You are copying, modifying or distributing, and You must add the title, the copyright date, and the copyright holder’s name to the COPYRIGHT NOTICE of any original Open Game Content you Distribute.


*7. Use of Product Identity:* You agree not to Use any Product Identity, including as an indication as to compatibility, except as expressly licensed in another, independent Agreement with the owner of each element of that Product Identity. You agree not to indicate compatibility or co-adaptability with any Trademark or Registered Trademark in conjunction with a work containing Open Game Content except as expressly licensed in another, independent Agreement with the owner of such Trademark or Registered Trademark. The use of any Product Identity in Open Game Content does not constitute a challenge to the ownership of that Product Identity. The owner of any Product Identity used in Open Game Content shall retain all rights, title and interest in and to that Product Identity.

*8. Identification:* If you distribute Open Game Content You must clearly indicate which portions of the work that you are distributing are Open Game Content.

*9. Updating the License:* Wizards or its designated Agents may publish updated versions of this License. You may use any authorized version of this License to copy, modify and distribute any Open Game Content originally distributed under any version of this License.

*10. Copy of this License:* You MUST include a copy of this License with every copy of the Open Game Content You Distribute.

*11. Use of Contributor Credits:* You may not market or advertise the Open Game Content using the name of any Contributor unless You have written permission from the Contributor to do so.

*12. Inability to Comply:* If it is impossible for You to comply with any of the terms of this License with respect to some or all of the Open Game Content due to statute, judicial order, or governmental regulation then You may not Use any Open Game Material so affected.

*13. Termination:* This License will terminate automatically if You fail to comply with all terms herein and fail to cure such breach within 30 days of becoming aware of the breach. All sublicenses shall survive the termination of this License.

*14. Reformation:* If any provision of this License is held to be unenforceable, such provision shall be reformed only to the extent necessary to make it enforceable.

*15. COPYRIGHT NOTICE:*

*Open Game License v 1.0* Copyright 2000, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.

*System Reference Document (SRD)* Copyright 2000-2003, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.; Authors Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Rich Baker, Andy Collins, David Noonan, Rich Redman, Bruce R. Cordell, John D. Rateliff, Thomas Reid, James Wyatt, based on original material by E. Gary Gygax and Dave Arneson.

*Modern System Reference Document* Copyright 2002-2004, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.; Authors Bill Slavicsek, Jeff Grubb, Rich Redman, Charles Ryan, Eric Cagle, David Noonan, Stan!, Christopher Perkins, Rodney Thompson, and JD Wiker, based on material by Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Richard Baker, Peter Adkison, Bruce R. Cordell, John Tynes, Andy Collins, and JD Wiker.

*OTTER System Core Rules* Copyright 2015-2018, OTTER Entertainment, LLC.; Author: Christopher A. Altnau, based on material by Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Rich Baker, Andy Collins, David Noonan, Rich Redman, Bruce R. Cordell, John D. Rateliff, Thomas Reid, and James Wyatt.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Feb 6, 2019)

*SKILLS THAt EVERY PERSON CAN LEARN: AN OTTER CORE RULE FOR PCs AND NPCs ALIKE.*

THE FOLLOWING SKILLS ARE CONSIDERED CLASS SKILLS FOR --EVERY CLASS-- INCLUDING NPC CLASSES:
(But you still have to spend points in them to get good at them.)

*Balance
Bluff
Climb
Craft
Jump
Listen
Profession
Search
Sense Motive
Spot
Swim*




Spoiler: OGL License



*OPEN GAME LICENSE Version 1.0a*

The following text is the property of Wizards of the Coast, Inc. and is Copyright 2000 Wizards of the Coast, Inc (“Wizards”). All Rights Reserved.

*1. Definitions:* (a)”Contributors” means the copyright and/or trademark owners who have contributed Open Game Content; (b)”Derivative Material” means copyrighted material including derivative works and translations (including into other computer languages), potation, modification, correction, addition, extension, upgrade, improvement, compilation, abridgment or other form in which an existing work may be recast, transformed or adapted; (c) “Distribute” means to reproduce, license, rent, lease, sell, broadcast, publicly display, transmit or otherwise distribute; (d)”Open Game Content” means the game mechanic and includes the methods, procedures, processes and routines to the extent such content does not embody the Product Identity and is an enhancement over the prior art and any additional content clearly identified as Open Game Content by the Contributor, and means any work covered by this License, including translations and derivative works under copyright law, but specifically excludes Product Identity. (e) “Product Identity” means product and product line names, logos and identifying marks including trade dress; artifacts; creatures characters; stories, storylines, plots, thematic elements, dialogue, incidents, language, artwork, symbols, designs, depictions, likenesses, formats, poses, concepts, themes and graphic, photographic and other visual or audio representations; names and descriptions of characters, spells, enchantments, personalities, teams, personas, likenesses and special abilities; places, locations, environments, creatures, equipment, magical or supernatural abilities or effects, logos, symbols, or graphic designs; and any other trademark or registered trademark clearly identified as Product identity by the owner of the Product Identity, and which specifically excludes the Open Game Content; (f) “Trademark” means the logos, names, mark, sign, motto, designs that are used by a Contributor to identify itself or its products or the associated products contributed to the Open Game License by the Contributor (g) “Use”, “Used” or “Using” means to use, Distribute, copy, edit, format, modify, translate and otherwise create Derivative Material of Open Game Content. (h) “You” or “Your” means the licensee in terms of this agreement.

*2. The License:* This License applies to any Open Game Content that contains a notice indicating that the Open Game Content may only be Used under and in terms of this License. You must affix such a notice to any Open Game Content that you Use. No terms may be added to or subtracted from this License except as described by the License itself. No other terms or conditions may be applied to any Open Game Content distributed using this License.

*3. Offer and Acceptance:* By Using the Open Game Content You indicate Your acceptance of the terms of this License.

*4. Grant and Consideration:* In consideration for agreeing to use this License, the Contributors grant You a perpetual, worldwide, royalty-free, non-exclusive license with the exact terms of this License to Use, the Open Game Content.

*5. Representation of Authority to Contribute:* If You are contributing original material as Open Game Content, You represent that Your Contributions are Your original creation and/or You have sufficient rights to grant the rights conveyed by this License.

*6. Notice of License Copyright:* You must update the COPYRIGHT NOTICE portion of this License to include the exact text of the COPYRIGHT NOTICE of any Open Game Content You are copying, modifying or distributing, and You must add the title, the copyright date, and the copyright holder’s name to the COPYRIGHT NOTICE of any original Open Game Content you Distribute.


*7. Use of Product Identity:* You agree not to Use any Product Identity, including as an indication as to compatibility, except as expressly licensed in another, independent Agreement with the owner of each element of that Product Identity. You agree not to indicate compatibility or co-adaptability with any Trademark or Registered Trademark in conjunction with a work containing Open Game Content except as expressly licensed in another, independent Agreement with the owner of such Trademark or Registered Trademark. The use of any Product Identity in Open Game Content does not constitute a challenge to the ownership of that Product Identity. The owner of any Product Identity used in Open Game Content shall retain all rights, title and interest in and to that Product Identity.

*8. Identification:* If you distribute Open Game Content You must clearly indicate which portions of the work that you are distributing are Open Game Content.

*9. Updating the License:* Wizards or its designated Agents may publish updated versions of this License. You may use any authorized version of this License to copy, modify and distribute any Open Game Content originally distributed under any version of this License.

*10. Copy of this License:* You MUST include a copy of this License with every copy of the Open Game Content You Distribute.

*11. Use of Contributor Credits:* You may not market or advertise the Open Game Content using the name of any Contributor unless You have written permission from the Contributor to do so.

*12. Inability to Comply:* If it is impossible for You to comply with any of the terms of this License with respect to some or all of the Open Game Content due to statute, judicial order, or governmental regulation then You may not Use any Open Game Material so affected.

*13. Termination:* This License will terminate automatically if You fail to comply with all terms herein and fail to cure such breach within 30 days of becoming aware of the breach. All sublicenses shall survive the termination of this License.

*14. Reformation:* If any provision of this License is held to be unenforceable, such provision shall be reformed only to the extent necessary to make it enforceable.

*15. COPYRIGHT NOTICE:*

*Open Game License v 1.0* Copyright 2000, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.

*System Reference Document (SRD)* Copyright 2000-2003, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.; Authors Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Rich Baker, Andy Collins, David Noonan, Rich Redman, Bruce R. Cordell, John D. Rateliff, Thomas Reid, James Wyatt, based on original material by E. Gary Gygax and Dave Arneson.

*Modern System Reference Document* Copyright 2002-2004, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.; Authors Bill Slavicsek, Jeff Grubb, Rich Redman, Charles Ryan, Eric Cagle, David Noonan, Stan!, Christopher Perkins, Rodney Thompson, and JD Wiker, based on material by Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Richard Baker, Peter Adkison, Bruce R. Cordell, John Tynes, Andy Collins, and JD Wiker.

*OTTER System Core Rules* Copyright 2015-2019, OTTER Entertainment, LLC.; Author: Christopher A. Altnau, based on material by Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Rich Baker, Andy Collins, David Noonan, Rich Redman, Bruce R. Cordell, John D. Rateliff, Thomas Reid, and James Wyatt.

*OTTER System Optional Rules* Copyright 2015-2019, OTTER Entertainment, LLC.; Author: Christopher A. Altnau, based on material by Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Rich Baker, Andy Collins, David Noonan, Rich Redman, Bruce R. Cordell, John D. Rateliff, Thomas Reid, and James Wyatt.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jul 17, 2019)

*OTTER House Rules: Searching (Normal and Epic use explanations.)*

        *GM:*  
*OTTER System (tm) Optional Searching Rules & Epic Skill Usage.*



​     




Spoiler: OGL License



*OPEN GAME LICENSE Version 1.0a*

The following text is the property of Wizards of the Coast, Inc. and is Copyright 2000 Wizards of the Coast, Inc (“Wizards”). All Rights Reserved.

*1. Definitions:* (a)”Contributors” means the copyright and/or trademark owners who have contributed Open Game Content; (b)”Derivative Material” means copyrighted material including derivative works and translations (including into other computer languages), potation, modification, correction, addition, extension, upgrade, improvement, compilation, abridgment or other form in which an existing work may be recast, transformed or adapted; (c) “Distribute” means to reproduce, license, rent, lease, sell, broadcast, publicly display, transmit or otherwise distribute; (d)”Open Game Content” means the game mechanic and includes the methods, procedures, processes and routines to the extent such content does not embody the Product Identity and is an enhancement over the prior art and any additional content clearly identified as Open Game Content by the Contributor, and means any work covered by this License, including translations and derivative works under copyright law, but specifically excludes Product Identity. (e) “Product Identity” means product and product line names, logos and identifying marks including trade dress; artifacts; creatures characters; stories, storylines, plots, thematic elements, dialogue, incidents, language, artwork, symbols, designs, depictions, likenesses, formats, poses, concepts, themes and graphic, photographic and other visual or audio representations; names and descriptions of characters, spells, enchantments, personalities, teams, personas, likenesses and special abilities; places, locations, environments, creatures, equipment, magical or supernatural abilities or effects, logos, symbols, or graphic designs; and any other trademark or registered trademark clearly identified as Product identity by the owner of the Product Identity, and which specifically excludes the Open Game Content; (f) “Trademark” means the logos, names, mark, sign, motto, designs that are used by a Contributor to identify itself or its products or the associated products contributed to the Open Game License by the Contributor (g) “Use”, “Used” or “Using” means to use, Distribute, copy, edit, format, modify, translate and otherwise create Derivative Material of Open Game Content. (h) “You” or “Your” means the licensee in terms of this agreement.

*2. The License:* This License applies to any Open Game Content that contains a notice indicating that the Open Game Content may only be Used under and in terms of this License. You must affix such a notice to any Open Game Content that you Use. No terms may be added to or subtracted from this License except as described by the License itself. No other terms or conditions may be applied to any Open Game Content distributed using this License.

*3. Offer and Acceptance:* By Using the Open Game Content You indicate Your acceptance of the terms of this License.

*4. Grant and Consideration:* In consideration for agreeing to use this License, the Contributors grant You a perpetual, worldwide, royalty-free, non-exclusive license with the exact terms of this License to Use, the Open Game Content.

*5. Representation of Authority to Contribute:* If You are contributing original material as Open Game Content, You represent that Your Contributions are Your original creation and/or You have sufficient rights to grant the rights conveyed by this License.

*6. Notice of License Copyright:* You must update the COPYRIGHT NOTICE portion of this License to include the exact text of the COPYRIGHT NOTICE of any Open Game Content You are copying, modifying or distributing, and You must add the title, the copyright date, and the copyright holder’s name to the COPYRIGHT NOTICE of any original Open Game Content you Distribute.


*7. Use of Product Identity:* You agree not to Use any Product Identity, including as an indication as to compatibility, except as expressly licensed in another, independent Agreement with the owner of each element of that Product Identity. You agree not to indicate compatibility or co-adaptability with any Trademark or Registered Trademark in conjunction with a work containing Open Game Content except as expressly licensed in another, independent Agreement with the owner of such Trademark or Registered Trademark. The use of any Product Identity in Open Game Content does not constitute a challenge to the ownership of that Product Identity. The owner of any Product Identity used in Open Game Content shall retain all rights, title and interest in and to that Product Identity.

*8. Identification:* If you distribute Open Game Content You must clearly indicate which portions of the work that you are distributing are Open Game Content.

*9. Updating the License:* Wizards or its designated Agents may publish updated versions of this License. You may use any authorized version of this License to copy, modify and distribute any Open Game Content originally distributed under any version of this License.

*10. Copy of this License:* You MUST include a copy of this License with every copy of the Open Game Content You Distribute.

*11. Use of Contributor Credits:* You may not market or advertise the Open Game Content using the name of any Contributor unless You have written permission from the Contributor to do so.

*12. Inability to Comply:* If it is impossible for You to comply with any of the terms of this License with respect to some or all of the Open Game Content due to statute, judicial order, or governmental regulation then You may not Use any Open Game Material so affected.

*13. Termination:* This License will terminate automatically if You fail to comply with all terms herein and fail to cure such breach within 30 days of becoming aware of the breach. All sublicenses shall survive the termination of this License.

*14. Reformation:* If any provision of this License is held to be unenforceable, such provision shall be reformed only to the extent necessary to make it enforceable.

*15. COPYRIGHT NOTICE:*

*Open Game License v 1.0* Copyright 2000, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.

*System Reference Document (SRD)* Copyright 2000-2003, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.; Authors Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Rich Baker, Andy Collins, David Noonan, Rich Redman, Bruce R. Cordell, John D. Rateliff, Thomas Reid, James Wyatt, based on original material by E. Gary Gygax and Dave Arneson.

*Modern System Reference Document* Copyright 2002-2004, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.; Authors Bill Slavicsek, Jeff Grubb, Rich Redman, Charles Ryan, Eric Cagle, David Noonan, Stan!, Christopher Perkins, Rodney Thompson, and JD Wiker, based on material by Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Richard Baker, Peter Adkison, Bruce R. Cordell, John Tynes, Andy Collins, and JD Wiker.

*OTTER System Core Rules* Copyright 2015-2019, OTTER Entertainment, LLC.; Author: Christopher A. Altnau, based on material by Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Rich Baker, Andy Collins, David Noonan, Rich Redman, Bruce R. Cordell, John D. Rateliff, Thomas Reid, and James Wyatt.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Sep 12, 2019)

OTTER Optional Rule: Igniting the *Grease* spell.

If the GA allows the *Grease* spell to be ignited, (s)he must keep in mind that the spell is first level, and therefore, the damage caused by it being lit must remain within that damage range.

In the case where ignition is allowed, the spell will become an area of flaming grease. The flames will be 10 feet high. This will turn the area of spell into a 10-foot cube, rather than a 10-foot square. Flying creatures can simply fly above it, with no ill effects, unless there is no room to do so.

*The flames will burn for 1d3 rounds. After that time has lapsed, the grease created by the spell will be consumed, and the spell will end.*

Thus, when the spell ends, the affected area will no longer contain enough grease to cause an opponent to slip and/or fall.

Creatures caught in the initial flash of ignition will suffer 1d6 pts. of fire damage.

Creatures who enter the area after initial ignition will suffer 1d4 pts. of fire damage.

Creatures who remain in the area will suffer 1d4 pts. of fire damage each round on their turn, if their turn begins with them in the affected area.

Creatures with fire vulnerability suffer x1.5 the listed damage (1d8+1 ignition, or 1d6 burning.)

Creatures in the area of effect are also subject to slipping and falling, as normal. And of course, creatures who slip and fall in the area of effect will begin their next turn with burning damage, as per above.



Spoiler: OGL License



*OPEN GAME LICENSE Version 1.0a*

The following text is the property of Wizards of the Coast, Inc. and is Copyright 2000 Wizards of the Coast, Inc (“Wizards”). All Rights Reserved.

*1. *Definitions: (a)”Contributors” means the copyright and/or trademark owners who have contributed Open Game Content; (b)”Derivative Material” means copyrighted material including derivative works and translations (including into other computer languages), potation, modification, correction, addition, extension, upgrade, improvement, compilation, abridgment or other form in which an existing work may be recast, transformed or adapted; (c) “Distribute” means to reproduce, license, rent, lease, sell, broadcast, publicly display, transmit or otherwise distribute; (d)”Open Game Content” means the game mechanic and includes the methods, procedures, processes and routines to the extent such content does not embody the Product Identity and is an enhancement over the prior art and any additional content clearly identified as Open Game Content by the Contributor, and means any work covered by this License, including translations and derivative works under copyright law, but specifically excludes Product Identity. (e) “Product Identity” means product and product line names, logos and identifying marks including trade dress; artifacts; creatures characters; stories, storylines, plots, thematic elements, dialogue, incidents, language, artwork, symbols, designs, depictions, likenesses, formats, poses, concepts, themes and graphic, photographic and other visual or audio representations; names and descriptions of characters, spells, enchantments, personalities, teams, personas, likenesses and special abilities; places, locations, environments, creatures, equipment, magical or supernatural abilities or effects, logos, symbols, or graphic designs; and any other trademark or registered trademark clearly identified as Product identity by the owner of the Product Identity, and which specifically excludes the Open Game Content; (f) “Trademark” means the logos, names, mark, sign, motto, designs that are used by a Contributor to identify itself or its products or the associated products contributed to the Open Game License by the Contributor (g) “Use”, “Used” or “Using” means to use, Distribute, copy, edit, format, modify, translate and otherwise create Derivative Material of Open Game Content. (h) “You” or “Your” means the licensee in terms of this agreement.

*2. *The License: This License applies to any Open Game Content that contains a notice indicating that the Open Game Content may only be Used under and in terms of this License. You must affix such a notice to any Open Game Content that you Use. No terms may be added to or subtracted from this License except as described by the License itself. No other terms or conditions may be applied to any Open Game Content distributed using this License.

*3. *Offer and Acceptance: By Using the Open Game Content You indicate Your acceptance of the terms of this License.

*4.* Grant and Consideration: In consideration for agreeing to use this License, the Contributors grant You a perpetual, worldwide, royalty-free, non-exclusive license with the exact terms of this License to Use, the Open Game Content.

*5. *Representation of Authority to Contribute: If You are contributing original material as Open Game Content, You represent that Your Contributions are Your original creation and/or You have sufficient rights to grant the rights conveyed by this License.

*6. *Notice of License Copyright: You must update the COPYRIGHT NOTICE portion of this License to include the exact text of the COPYRIGHT NOTICE of any Open Game Content You are copying, modifying or distributing, and You must add the title, the copyright date, and the copyright holder’s name to the COPYRIGHT NOTICE of any original Open Game Content you Distribute.

*7. *Use of Product Identity: You agree not to Use any Product Identity, including as an indication as to compatibility, except as expressly licensed in another, independent Agreement with the owner of each element of that Product Identity. You agree not to indicate compatibility or co-adaptability with any Trademark or Registered Trademark in conjunction with a work containing Open Game Content except as expressly licensed in another, independent Agreement with the owner of such Trademark or Registered Trademark. The use of any Product Identity in Open Game Content does not constitute a challenge to the ownership of that Product Identity. The owner of any Product Identity used in Open Game Content shall retain all rights, title and interest in and to that Product Identity.

*8. *Identification: If you distribute Open Game Content You must clearly indicate which portions of the work that you are distributing are Open Game Content.

*9.* Updating the License: Wizards or its designated Agents may publish updated versions of this License. You may use any authorized version of this License to copy, modify and distribute any Open Game Content originally distributed under any version of this License.

*10. *Copy of this License: You MUST include a copy of this License with every copy of the Open Game Content You Distribute.

*11.* Use of Contributor Credits: You may not market or advertise the Open Game Content using the name of any Contributor unless You have written permission from the Contributor to do so.

*12.* Inability to Comply: If it is impossible for You to comply with any of the terms of this License with respect to some or all of the Open Game Content due to statute, judicial order, or governmental regulation then You may not Use any Open Game Material so affected.

*13. *Termination: This License will terminate automatically if You fail to comply with all terms herein and fail to cure such breach within 30 days of becoming aware of the breach. All sublicenses shall survive the termination of this License.

*14. *Reformation: If any provision of this License is held to be unenforceable, such provision shall be reformed only to the extent necessary to make it enforceable.

*15.* *COPYRIGHT NOTICE:*

*Open Game License v 1.0 *Copyright 2000, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.

*System Reference Document (SRD)* Copyright 2000-2003, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.; Authors Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Rich Baker, Andy Collins, David Noonan, Rich Redman, Bruce R. Cordell, John D. Rateliff, Thomas Reid, James Wyatt, based on original material by E. Gary Gygax and Dave Arneson.

*Modern System Reference Document *Copyright 2002-2004, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.; Authors Bill Slavicsek, Jeff Grubb, Rich Redman, Charles Ryan, Eric Cagle, David Noonan, Stan!, Christopher Perkins, Rodney Thompson, and JD Wiker, based on material by Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Richard Baker, Peter Adkison, Bruce R. Cordell, John Tynes, Andy Collins, and JD Wiker.

*OTTER System Core Rules* Copyright 2015-2019, OTTER Entertainment, LLC.; Author: Christopher A. Altnau, based on material by Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Rich Baker, Andy Collins, David Noonan, Rich Redman, Bruce R. Cordell, John D. Rateliff, Thomas Reid, and James Wyatt.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Sep 23, 2019)

*SPELL COSMETICS:* An optional rule for the OTTER rules system.

This is an optional rule, and its implementation is within the strict purview of your GA.

You may change ONE cosmetic aspect of the spell you are casting as a free action.

*Cosmetic aspects are:* color, shape, and smell. Some examples include: You can change a brightly glowing magical missile into a pitch black stealth bolt; you can change your bolt of lightning into a swirling, shower of sparks; and when it's all said and done, you can leave an aroma of baking bread in the aftermath of your favorite attack spell. The cosmetic aspects are up to your imagination. But you cannot perform all three; you must choose a single aspect.

In order to pull it off, simply make a Spellcraft check. The DC is up to the GA's discretion, although the rule of thumb is that simple alterations (e.g., turning a bright magical bolt into a pitch black one) are DC 10, while more difficult effects would be DC 15 or even DC 20. Please note that a failed cosmetic alteration attempt does not foil the spell; if the attempt fails, the spell simply functions as normal, without the additional embellishment.

This rule CANNOT be used to change anything else about the spell, such as sound, visibility, area of effect, range, etc. Changing those aspects of a spell would require the expenditure of a feat devoted to the mastery of such things.




Spoiler: OGL License



*OPEN GAME LICENSE Version 1.0a*

The following text is the property of Wizards of the Coast, Inc. and is Copyright 2000 Wizards of the Coast, Inc (“Wizards”). All Rights Reserved.

*1. *Definitions: (a)”Contributors” means the copyright and/or trademark owners who have contributed Open Game Content; (b)”Derivative Material” means copyrighted material including derivative works and translations (including into other computer languages), potation, modification, correction, addition, extension, upgrade, improvement, compilation, abridgment or other form in which an existing work may be recast, transformed or adapted; (c) “Distribute” means to reproduce, license, rent, lease, sell, broadcast, publicly display, transmit or otherwise distribute; (d)”Open Game Content” means the game mechanic and includes the methods, procedures, processes and routines to the extent such content does not embody the Product Identity and is an enhancement over the prior art and any additional content clearly identified as Open Game Content by the Contributor, and means any work covered by this License, including translations and derivative works under copyright law, but specifically excludes Product Identity. (e) “Product Identity” means product and product line names, logos and identifying marks including trade dress; artifacts; creatures characters; stories, storylines, plots, thematic elements, dialogue, incidents, language, artwork, symbols, designs, depictions, likenesses, formats, poses, concepts, themes and graphic, photographic and other visual or audio representations; names and descriptions of characters, spells, enchantments, personalities, teams, personas, likenesses and special abilities; places, locations, environments, creatures, equipment, magical or supernatural abilities or effects, logos, symbols, or graphic designs; and any other trademark or registered trademark clearly identified as Product identity by the owner of the Product Identity, and which specifically excludes the Open Game Content; (f) “Trademark” means the logos, names, mark, sign, motto, designs that are used by a Contributor to identify itself or its products or the associated products contributed to the Open Game License by the Contributor (g) “Use”, “Used” or “Using” means to use, Distribute, copy, edit, format, modify, translate and otherwise create Derivative Material of Open Game Content. (h) “You” or “Your” means the licensee in terms of this agreement.

*2. *The License: This License applies to any Open Game Content that contains a notice indicating that the Open Game Content may only be Used under and in terms of this License. You must affix such a notice to any Open Game Content that you Use. No terms may be added to or subtracted from this License except as described by the License itself. No other terms or conditions may be applied to any Open Game Content distributed using this License.

*3. *Offer and Acceptance: By Using the Open Game Content You indicate Your acceptance of the terms of this License.

*4.* Grant and Consideration: In consideration for agreeing to use this License, the Contributors grant You a perpetual, worldwide, royalty-free, non-exclusive license with the exact terms of this License to Use, the Open Game Content.

*5. *Representation of Authority to Contribute: If You are contributing original material as Open Game Content, You represent that Your Contributions are Your original creation and/or You have sufficient rights to grant the rights conveyed by this License.

*6. *Notice of License Copyright: You must update the COPYRIGHT NOTICE portion of this License to include the exact text of the COPYRIGHT NOTICE of any Open Game Content You are copying, modifying or distributing, and You must add the title, the copyright date, and the copyright holder’s name to the COPYRIGHT NOTICE of any original Open Game Content you Distribute.

*7. *Use of Product Identity: You agree not to Use any Product Identity, including as an indication as to compatibility, except as expressly licensed in another, independent Agreement with the owner of each element of that Product Identity. You agree not to indicate compatibility or co-adaptability with any Trademark or Registered Trademark in conjunction with a work containing Open Game Content except as expressly licensed in another, independent Agreement with the owner of such Trademark or Registered Trademark. The use of any Product Identity in Open Game Content does not constitute a challenge to the ownership of that Product Identity. The owner of any Product Identity used in Open Game Content shall retain all rights, title and interest in and to that Product Identity.

*8. *Identification: If you distribute Open Game Content You must clearly indicate which portions of the work that you are distributing are Open Game Content.

*9.* Updating the License: Wizards or its designated Agents may publish updated versions of this License. You may use any authorized version of this License to copy, modify and distribute any Open Game Content originally distributed under any version of this License.

*10. *Copy of this License: You MUST include a copy of this License with every copy of the Open Game Content You Distribute.

*11.* Use of Contributor Credits: You may not market or advertise the Open Game Content using the name of any Contributor unless You have written permission from the Contributor to do so.

*12.* Inability to Comply: If it is impossible for You to comply with any of the terms of this License with respect to some or all of the Open Game Content due to statute, judicial order, or governmental regulation then You may not Use any Open Game Material so affected.

*13. *Termination: This License will terminate automatically if You fail to comply with all terms herein and fail to cure such breach within 30 days of becoming aware of the breach. All sublicenses shall survive the termination of this License.

*14. *Reformation: If any provision of this License is held to be unenforceable, such provision shall be reformed only to the extent necessary to make it enforceable.

*15.* *COPYRIGHT NOTICE:*

*Open Game License v 1.0 *Copyright 2000, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.

*System Reference Document (SRD)* Copyright 2000-2003, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.; Authors Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Rich Baker, Andy Collins, David Noonan, Rich Redman, Bruce R. Cordell, John D. Rateliff, Thomas Reid, James Wyatt, based on original material by E. Gary Gygax and Dave Arneson.

*Modern System Reference Document *Copyright 2002-2004, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.; Authors Bill Slavicsek, Jeff Grubb, Rich Redman, Charles Ryan, Eric Cagle, David Noonan, Stan!, Christopher Perkins, Rodney Thompson, and JD Wiker, based on material by Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Richard Baker, Peter Adkison, Bruce R. Cordell, John Tynes, Andy Collins, and JD Wiker.

*OTTER System Core Rules* Copyright 2015-2019, OTTER Entertainment, LLC.; Author: Christopher A. Altnau, based on material by Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Rich Baker, Andy Collins, David Noonan, Rich Redman, Bruce R. Cordell, John D. Rateliff, Thomas Reid, and James Wyatt.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Nov 4, 2019)

*ENHANCED ROGUE PART ONE: SKILLS*

In the OTTER system, Rogues begin with a single skillset which reflects their background. Two common skill sets are listed below. Your GA is at liberty to create others as he or she sees fit.

*SKILLSET ONE: ACROBAT SPY:*
Hide 1
Move Silently 2
Escape Artist 1
Disguise 2
Tumbling 1

*SKILLSET TWO: TURNKEY:*
Craft, Locksmith 1
Craft, Blacksmith 2
Disable Device 1
Open Lock 2
Search 1




Spoiler: OGL License



*OPEN GAME LICENSE Version 1.0a*

The following text is the property of Wizards of the Coast, Inc. and is Copyright 2000 Wizards of the Coast, Inc (“Wizards”). All Rights Reserved.

*1. *Definitions: (a)”Contributors” means the copyright and/or trademark owners who have contributed Open Game Content; (b)”Derivative Material” means copyrighted material including derivative works and translations (including into other computer languages), potation, modification, correction, addition, extension, upgrade, improvement, compilation, abridgment or other form in which an existing work may be recast, transformed or adapted; (c) “Distribute” means to reproduce, license, rent, lease, sell, broadcast, publicly display, transmit or otherwise distribute; (d)”Open Game Content” means the game mechanic and includes the methods, procedures, processes and routines to the extent such content does not embody the Product Identity and is an enhancement over the prior art and any additional content clearly identified as Open Game Content by the Contributor, and means any work covered by this License, including translations and derivative works under copyright law, but specifically excludes Product Identity. (e) “Product Identity” means product and product line names, logos and identifying marks including trade dress; artifacts; creatures characters; stories, storylines, plots, thematic elements, dialogue, incidents, language, artwork, symbols, designs, depictions, likenesses, formats, poses, concepts, themes and graphic, photographic and other visual or audio representations; names and descriptions of characters, spells, enchantments, personalities, teams, personas, likenesses and special abilities; places, locations, environments, creatures, equipment, magical or supernatural abilities or effects, logos, symbols, or graphic designs; and any other trademark or registered trademark clearly identified as Product identity by the owner of the Product Identity, and which specifically excludes the Open Game Content; (f) “Trademark” means the logos, names, mark, sign, motto, designs that are used by a Contributor to identify itself or its products or the associated products contributed to the Open Game License by the Contributor (g) “Use”, “Used” or “Using” means to use, Distribute, copy, edit, format, modify, translate and otherwise create Derivative Material of Open Game Content. (h) “You” or “Your” means the licensee in terms of this agreement.

*2. *The License: This License applies to any Open Game Content that contains a notice indicating that the Open Game Content may only be Used under and in terms of this License. You must affix such a notice to any Open Game Content that you Use. No terms may be added to or subtracted from this License except as described by the License itself. No other terms or conditions may be applied to any Open Game Content distributed using this License.

*3. *Offer and Acceptance: By Using the Open Game Content You indicate Your acceptance of the terms of this License.

*4.* Grant and Consideration: In consideration for agreeing to use this License, the Contributors grant You a perpetual, worldwide, royalty-free, non-exclusive license with the exact terms of this License to Use, the Open Game Content.

*5. *Representation of Authority to Contribute: If You are contributing original material as Open Game Content, You represent that Your Contributions are Your original creation and/or You have sufficient rights to grant the rights conveyed by this License.

*6. *Notice of License Copyright: You must update the COPYRIGHT NOTICE portion of this License to include the exact text of the COPYRIGHT NOTICE of any Open Game Content You are copying, modifying or distributing, and You must add the title, the copyright date, and the copyright holder’s name to the COPYRIGHT NOTICE of any original Open Game Content you Distribute.

*7. *Use of Product Identity: You agree not to Use any Product Identity, including as an indication as to compatibility, except as expressly licensed in another, independent Agreement with the owner of each element of that Product Identity. You agree not to indicate compatibility or co-adaptability with any Trademark or Registered Trademark in conjunction with a work containing Open Game Content except as expressly licensed in another, independent Agreement with the owner of such Trademark or Registered Trademark. The use of any Product Identity in Open Game Content does not constitute a challenge to the ownership of that Product Identity. The owner of any Product Identity used in Open Game Content shall retain all rights, title and interest in and to that Product Identity.

*8. *Identification: If you distribute Open Game Content You must clearly indicate which portions of the work that you are distributing are Open Game Content.

*9.* Updating the License: Wizards or its designated Agents may publish updated versions of this License. You may use any authorized version of this License to copy, modify and distribute any Open Game Content originally distributed under any version of this License.

*10. *Copy of this License: You MUST include a copy of this License with every copy of the Open Game Content You Distribute.

*11.* Use of Contributor Credits: You may not market or advertise the Open Game Content using the name of any Contributor unless You have written permission from the Contributor to do so.

*12.* Inability to Comply: If it is impossible for You to comply with any of the terms of this License with respect to some or all of the Open Game Content due to statute, judicial order, or governmental regulation then You may not Use any Open Game Material so affected.

*13. *Termination: This License will terminate automatically if You fail to comply with all terms herein and fail to cure such breach within 30 days of becoming aware of the breach. All sublicenses shall survive the termination of this License.

*14. *Reformation: If any provision of this License is held to be unenforceable, such provision shall be reformed only to the extent necessary to make it enforceable.

*15.* *COPYRIGHT NOTICE:*

*Open Game License v 1.0 *Copyright 2000, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.

*System Reference Document (SRD)* Copyright 2000-2003, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.; Authors Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Rich Baker, Andy Collins, David Noonan, Rich Redman, Bruce R. Cordell, John D. Rateliff, Thomas Reid, James Wyatt, based on original material by E. Gary Gygax and Dave Arneson.

*Modern System Reference Document *Copyright 2002-2004, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.; Authors Bill Slavicsek, Jeff Grubb, Rich Redman, Charles Ryan, Eric Cagle, David Noonan, Stan!, Christopher Perkins, Rodney Thompson, and JD Wiker, based on material by Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Richard Baker, Peter Adkison, Bruce R. Cordell, John Tynes, Andy Collins, and JD Wiker.

*OTTER System Core Rules* Copyright 2015-2019, OTTER Entertainment, LLC.; Author: Christopher A. Altnau, based on material by Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Rich Baker, Andy Collins, David Noonan, Rich Redman, Bruce R. Cordell, John D. Rateliff, Thomas Reid, and James Wyatt.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Nov 8, 2019)

Spoiler: OTTER Version of Shield (1st Level Spell)



*Shield*
Abjuration [Force]
*Level:* Sor/Wiz 1
*Components:* V,S
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 1 minute / level (D)

_ Shield _creates an invisible, tower shield sized, mobile disk of force that hovers in front of you. It negates _magic missile_ attacks directed at you, no matter the version or spell level. The disk also provides a level-based shield bonus to AC. This bonus applies against incorporeal touch attacks, since it is a force effect. The _shield _has no armor check penalty or arcane spell failure chance. Unlike with a normal tower shield, you can’t use the _shield _spell for cover.

*Caster Level: Shield Bonus To AC: *
(1-10) +4
(11-15) +5 
(16-19) +6 
(20+) +7 



*Nimbar's Improved Shield*
Abjuration [Force]
*Level:* Sor/Wiz 2
*Components:* V,S,F
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 1 hour / level (D)

As _Shield_, except that the duration is now improved to bring it up to par with _Mage Armor_.

*Focus:* A tiny, silver shield, exactly 1 inch in diameter.



Spoiler: OGL License



*OPEN GAME LICENSE Version 1.0a*

The following text is the property of Wizards of the Coast, Inc. and is Copyright 2000 Wizards of the Coast, Inc (“Wizards”). All Rights Reserved.

*1. *Definitions: (a)”Contributors” means the copyright and/or trademark owners who have contributed Open Game Content; (b)”Derivative Material” means copyrighted material including derivative works and translations (including into other computer languages), potation, modification, correction, addition, extension, upgrade, improvement, compilation, abridgment or other form in which an existing work may be recast, transformed or adapted; (c) “Distribute” means to reproduce, license, rent, lease, sell, broadcast, publicly display, transmit or otherwise distribute; (d)”Open Game Content” means the game mechanic and includes the methods, procedures, processes and routines to the extent such content does not embody the Product Identity and is an enhancement over the prior art and any additional content clearly identified as Open Game Content by the Contributor, and means any work covered by this License, including translations and derivative works under copyright law, but specifically excludes Product Identity. (e) “Product Identity” means product and product line names, logos and identifying marks including trade dress; artifacts; creatures characters; stories, storylines, plots, thematic elements, dialogue, incidents, language, artwork, symbols, designs, depictions, likenesses, formats, poses, concepts, themes and graphic, photographic and other visual or audio representations; names and descriptions of characters, spells, enchantments, personalities, teams, personas, likenesses and special abilities; places, locations, environments, creatures, equipment, magical or supernatural abilities or effects, logos, symbols, or graphic designs; and any other trademark or registered trademark clearly identified as Product identity by the owner of the Product Identity, and which specifically excludes the Open Game Content; (f) “Trademark” means the logos, names, mark, sign, motto, designs that are used by a Contributor to identify itself or its products or the associated products contributed to the Open Game License by the Contributor (g) “Use”, “Used” or “Using” means to use, Distribute, copy, edit, format, modify, translate and otherwise create Derivative Material of Open Game Content. (h) “You” or “Your” means the licensee in terms of this agreement.

*2. *The License: This License applies to any Open Game Content that contains a notice indicating that the Open Game Content may only be Used under and in terms of this License. You must affix such a notice to any Open Game Content that you Use. No terms may be added to or subtracted from this License except as described by the License itself. No other terms or conditions may be applied to any Open Game Content distributed using this License.

*3. *Offer and Acceptance: By Using the Open Game Content You indicate Your acceptance of the terms of this License.

*4.* Grant and Consideration: In consideration for agreeing to use this License, the Contributors grant You a perpetual, worldwide, royalty-free, non-exclusive license with the exact terms of this License to Use, the Open Game Content.

*5. *Representation of Authority to Contribute: If You are contributing original material as Open Game Content, You represent that Your Contributions are Your original creation and/or You have sufficient rights to grant the rights conveyed by this License.

*6. *Notice of License Copyright: You must update the COPYRIGHT NOTICE portion of this License to include the exact text of the COPYRIGHT NOTICE of any Open Game Content You are copying, modifying or distributing, and You must add the title, the copyright date, and the copyright holder’s name to the COPYRIGHT NOTICE of any original Open Game Content you Distribute.

*7. *Use of Product Identity: You agree not to Use any Product Identity, including as an indication as to compatibility, except as expressly licensed in another, independent Agreement with the owner of each element of that Product Identity. You agree not to indicate compatibility or co-adaptability with any Trademark or Registered Trademark in conjunction with a work containing Open Game Content except as expressly licensed in another, independent Agreement with the owner of such Trademark or Registered Trademark. The use of any Product Identity in Open Game Content does not constitute a challenge to the ownership of that Product Identity. The owner of any Product Identity used in Open Game Content shall retain all rights, title and interest in and to that Product Identity.

*8. *Identification: If you distribute Open Game Content You must clearly indicate which portions of the work that you are distributing are Open Game Content.

*9.* Updating the License: Wizards or its designated Agents may publish updated versions of this License. You may use any authorized version of this License to copy, modify and distribute any Open Game Content originally distributed under any version of this License.

*10. *Copy of this License: You MUST include a copy of this License with every copy of the Open Game Content You Distribute.

*11.* Use of Contributor Credits: You may not market or advertise the Open Game Content using the name of any Contributor unless You have written permission from the Contributor to do so.

*12.* Inability to Comply: If it is impossible for You to comply with any of the terms of this License with respect to some or all of the Open Game Content due to statute, judicial order, or governmental regulation then You may not Use any Open Game Material so affected.

*13. *Termination: This License will terminate automatically if You fail to comply with all terms herein and fail to cure such breach within 30 days of becoming aware of the breach. All sublicenses shall survive the termination of this License.

*14. *Reformation: If any provision of this License is held to be unenforceable, such provision shall be reformed only to the extent necessary to make it enforceable.

*15.* *COPYRIGHT NOTICE:*

*Open Game License v 1.0 *Copyright 2000, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.

*System Reference Document (SRD)* Copyright 2000-2003, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.; Authors Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Rich Baker, Andy Collins, David Noonan, Rich Redman, Bruce R. Cordell, John D. Rateliff, Thomas Reid, James Wyatt, based on original material by E. Gary Gygax and Dave Arneson.

*Modern System Reference Document *Copyright 2002-2004, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.; Authors Bill Slavicsek, Jeff Grubb, Rich Redman, Charles Ryan, Eric Cagle, David Noonan, Stan!, Christopher Perkins, Rodney Thompson, and JD Wiker, based on material by Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Richard Baker, Peter Adkison, Bruce R. Cordell, John Tynes, Andy Collins, and JD Wiker.

*OTTER System Core Rules* Copyright 2015-2019, OTTER Entertainment, LLC.; Author: Christopher A. Altnau, based on material by Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Rich Baker, Andy Collins, David Noonan, Rich Redman, Bruce R. Cordell, John D. Rateliff, Thomas Reid, and James Wyatt.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Nov 19, 2019)

*OTTER SYSTEM Optional Rules: Specific Weapons.*

*Main Gauche* (Parrying Dagger)

Martial or Exotic Weapon (See Below)

*Cost*: 20 Gold

*Damage (S):* 1d2

*Damage (M):* 1d3

*Critical:* 18-20 (x2)

*Range:* N/A (Not balanced for throwing, throw only as an improvised weapon.)

*Weight:* 2 Lbs.

*Damage Type:* Piercing

*Weapon Type:* Light Melee Weapon

*Special:* If used as a Martial Weapon, stats are as above. If the feat *Exotic Weapon (Main Gauche)* is taken, the base damage increases to 1d3 (S) / 1d4 (M), and the wielder can use the dagger to gain a +1 shield bonus to AC which STACKS with the bonus granted by *Two Weapon Defense*. Also, with the exotic weapon feat, the dagger can be thrown, with a range increment of 10. Lastly, a Main Gauche of *Masterwork Quality*, when used with the exotic weapon feat, grants a +2 *Equipment Bonus* (i.e., a bonus that stacks with all other bonuses) to the opposed roll for all *Disarm* attempts.


Spoiler: OGL License



*OPEN GAME LICENSE Version 1.0a*

The following text is the property of Wizards of the Coast, Inc. and is Copyright 2000 Wizards of the Coast, Inc (“Wizards”). All Rights Reserved.

*1. *Definitions: (a)”Contributors” means the copyright and/or trademark owners who have contributed Open Game Content; (b)”Derivative Material” means copyrighted material including derivative works and translations (including into other computer languages), potation, modification, correction, addition, extension, upgrade, improvement, compilation, abridgment or other form in which an existing work may be recast, transformed or adapted; (c) “Distribute” means to reproduce, license, rent, lease, sell, broadcast, publicly display, transmit or otherwise distribute; (d)”Open Game Content” means the game mechanic and includes the methods, procedures, processes and routines to the extent such content does not embody the Product Identity and is an enhancement over the prior art and any additional content clearly identified as Open Game Content by the Contributor, and means any work covered by this License, including translations and derivative works under copyright law, but specifically excludes Product Identity. (e) “Product Identity” means product and product line names, logos and identifying marks including trade dress; artifacts; creatures characters; stories, storylines, plots, thematic elements, dialogue, incidents, language, artwork, symbols, designs, depictions, likenesses, formats, poses, concepts, themes and graphic, photographic and other visual or audio representations; names and descriptions of characters, spells, enchantments, personalities, teams, personas, likenesses and special abilities; places, locations, environments, creatures, equipment, magical or supernatural abilities or effects, logos, symbols, or graphic designs; and any other trademark or registered trademark clearly identified as Product identity by the owner of the Product Identity, and which specifically excludes the Open Game Content; (f) “Trademark” means the logos, names, mark, sign, motto, designs that are used by a Contributor to identify itself or its products or the associated products contributed to the Open Game License by the Contributor (g) “Use”, “Used” or “Using” means to use, Distribute, copy, edit, format, modify, translate and otherwise create Derivative Material of Open Game Content. (h) “You” or “Your” means the licensee in terms of this agreement.

*2. *The License: This License applies to any Open Game Content that contains a notice indicating that the Open Game Content may only be Used under and in terms of this License. You must affix such a notice to any Open Game Content that you Use. No terms may be added to or subtracted from this License except as described by the License itself. No other terms or conditions may be applied to any Open Game Content distributed using this License.

*3. *Offer and Acceptance: By Using the Open Game Content You indicate Your acceptance of the terms of this License.

*4.* Grant and Consideration: In consideration for agreeing to use this License, the Contributors grant You a perpetual, worldwide, royalty-free, non-exclusive license with the exact terms of this License to Use, the Open Game Content.

*5. *Representation of Authority to Contribute: If You are contributing original material as Open Game Content, You represent that Your Contributions are Your original creation and/or You have sufficient rights to grant the rights conveyed by this License.

*6. *Notice of License Copyright: You must update the COPYRIGHT NOTICE portion of this License to include the exact text of the COPYRIGHT NOTICE of any Open Game Content You are copying, modifying or distributing, and You must add the title, the copyright date, and the copyright holder’s name to the COPYRIGHT NOTICE of any original Open Game Content you Distribute.

*7. *Use of Product Identity: You agree not to Use any Product Identity, including as an indication as to compatibility, except as expressly licensed in another, independent Agreement with the owner of each element of that Product Identity. You agree not to indicate compatibility or co-adaptability with any Trademark or Registered Trademark in conjunction with a work containing Open Game Content except as expressly licensed in another, independent Agreement with the owner of such Trademark or Registered Trademark. The use of any Product Identity in Open Game Content does not constitute a challenge to the ownership of that Product Identity. The owner of any Product Identity used in Open Game Content shall retain all rights, title and interest in and to that Product Identity.

*8. *Identification: If you distribute Open Game Content You must clearly indicate which portions of the work that you are distributing are Open Game Content.

*9.* Updating the License: Wizards or its designated Agents may publish updated versions of this License. You may use any authorized version of this License to copy, modify and distribute any Open Game Content originally distributed under any version of this License.

*10. *Copy of this License: You MUST include a copy of this License with every copy of the Open Game Content You Distribute.

*11.* Use of Contributor Credits: You may not market or advertise the Open Game Content using the name of any Contributor unless You have written permission from the Contributor to do so.

*12.* Inability to Comply: If it is impossible for You to comply with any of the terms of this License with respect to some or all of the Open Game Content due to statute, judicial order, or governmental regulation then You may not Use any Open Game Material so affected.

*13. *Termination: This License will terminate automatically if You fail to comply with all terms herein and fail to cure such breach within 30 days of becoming aware of the breach. All sublicenses shall survive the termination of this License.

*14. *Reformation: If any provision of this License is held to be unenforceable, such provision shall be reformed only to the extent necessary to make it enforceable.

*15.* *COPYRIGHT NOTICE:*

*Open Game License v 1.0 *Copyright 2000, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.

*System Reference Document (SRD)* Copyright 2000-2003, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.; Authors Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Rich Baker, Andy Collins, David Noonan, Rich Redman, Bruce R. Cordell, John D. Rateliff, Thomas Reid, James Wyatt, based on original material by E. Gary Gygax and Dave Arneson.

*Modern System Reference Document *Copyright 2002-2004, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.; Authors Bill Slavicsek, Jeff Grubb, Rich Redman, Charles Ryan, Eric Cagle, David Noonan, Stan!, Christopher Perkins, Rodney Thompson, and JD Wiker, based on material by Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Richard Baker, Peter Adkison, Bruce R. Cordell, John Tynes, Andy Collins, and JD Wiker.

*OTTER System Core Rules* Copyright 2015-2019, OTTER Entertainment, LLC.; Author: Christopher A. Altnau, based on material by Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Rich Baker, Andy Collins, David Noonan, Rich Redman, Bruce R. Cordell, John D. Rateliff, Thomas Reid, and James Wyatt.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Dec 5, 2019)

*OTTER Enhanced Cleric (Substitution Levels):

CLERIC:*

*Level**Base Attack
 Bonus**Fortitude
 Save**Reflex
 Save**Willpower
 Save**Special Abilities & Bonus Feats*1+0+2+0+2*Turn or Rebuke Undead*2+1+3+0+3*+2 Competence Bonus to Heal*3+2+3+1+3*Brew Potion*4+3+4+1+4*+2 Competence Bonus to Knowledge (Religion)*5+3+4+1+4*Scribe Scroll, Craft Wand*6+4+5+2+5*+2 Competence Bonus to Concentration*7+5+5+2+5*+2 Competence Bonus to Spellcraft*8+6/+1+6+2+6*+2 Competence Bonus to Knowledge (The Planes)*9+6/+1+6+3+6*Craft Rod*10+7/+2+7+3+7*Craft Magic Arms & Armor*11+8/+3+7+3+7*Competence Bonus of your choice (see above) increases to +3.*12+9/+4+8+4+8*Craft Staff*

*Starting Skill Kit: (Still subject to the appropriate maximums)*

(The following skills are given as a starting point at 1st level, to represent the skills that were learned during acolyte training.)
Concentration [1 Rank]
Knowledge (Religion) [2 Ranks]
Knowledge (The Planes) [1 Rank]
Spellcraft [2 Ranks]
Heal [1 Rank]



Spoiler: OGL License



*OPEN GAME LICENSE Version 1.0a*

The following text is the property of Wizards of the Coast, Inc. and is Copyright 2000 Wizards of the Coast, Inc (“Wizards”). All Rights Reserved.

*1. *Definitions: (a)”Contributors” means the copyright and/or trademark owners who have contributed Open Game Content; (b)”Derivative Material” means copyrighted material including derivative works and translations (including into other computer languages), potation, modification, correction, addition, extension, upgrade, improvement, compilation, abridgment or other form in which an existing work may be recast, transformed or adapted; (c) “Distribute” means to reproduce, license, rent, lease, sell, broadcast, publicly display, transmit or otherwise distribute; (d)”Open Game Content” means the game mechanic and includes the methods, procedures, processes and routines to the extent such content does not embody the Product Identity and is an enhancement over the prior art and any additional content clearly identified as Open Game Content by the Contributor, and means any work covered by this License, including translations and derivative works under copyright law, but specifically excludes Product Identity. (e) “Product Identity” means product and product line names, logos and identifying marks including trade dress; artifacts; creatures characters; stories, storylines, plots, thematic elements, dialogue, incidents, language, artwork, symbols, designs, depictions, likenesses, formats, poses, concepts, themes and graphic, photographic and other visual or audio representations; names and descriptions of characters, spells, enchantments, personalities, teams, personas, likenesses and special abilities; places, locations, environments, creatures, equipment, magical or supernatural abilities or effects, logos, symbols, or graphic designs; and any other trademark or registered trademark clearly identified as Product identity by the owner of the Product Identity, and which specifically excludes the Open Game Content; (f) “Trademark” means the logos, names, mark, sign, motto, designs that are used by a Contributor to identify itself or its products or the associated products contributed to the Open Game License by the Contributor (g) “Use”, “Used” or “Using” means to use, Distribute, copy, edit, format, modify, translate and otherwise create Derivative Material of Open Game Content. (h) “You” or “Your” means the licensee in terms of this agreement.

*2. *The License: This License applies to any Open Game Content that contains a notice indicating that the Open Game Content may only be Used under and in terms of this License. You must affix such a notice to any Open Game Content that you Use. No terms may be added to or subtracted from this License except as described by the License itself. No other terms or conditions may be applied to any Open Game Content distributed using this License.

*3. *Offer and Acceptance: By Using the Open Game Content You indicate Your acceptance of the terms of this License.

*4.* Grant and Consideration: In consideration for agreeing to use this License, the Contributors grant You a perpetual, worldwide, royalty-free, non-exclusive license with the exact terms of this License to Use, the Open Game Content.

*5. *Representation of Authority to Contribute: If You are contributing original material as Open Game Content, You represent that Your Contributions are Your original creation and/or You have sufficient rights to grant the rights conveyed by this License.

*6. *Notice of License Copyright: You must update the COPYRIGHT NOTICE portion of this License to include the exact text of the COPYRIGHT NOTICE of any Open Game Content You are copying, modifying or distributing, and You must add the title, the copyright date, and the copyright holder’s name to the COPYRIGHT NOTICE of any original Open Game Content you Distribute.

*7. *Use of Product Identity: You agree not to Use any Product Identity, including as an indication as to compatibility, except as expressly licensed in another, independent Agreement with the owner of each element of that Product Identity. You agree not to indicate compatibility or co-adaptability with any Trademark or Registered Trademark in conjunction with a work containing Open Game Content except as expressly licensed in another, independent Agreement with the owner of such Trademark or Registered Trademark. The use of any Product Identity in Open Game Content does not constitute a challenge to the ownership of that Product Identity. The owner of any Product Identity used in Open Game Content shall retain all rights, title and interest in and to that Product Identity.

*8. *Identification: If you distribute Open Game Content You must clearly indicate which portions of the work that you are distributing are Open Game Content.

*9.* Updating the License: Wizards or its designated Agents may publish updated versions of this License. You may use any authorized version of this License to copy, modify and distribute any Open Game Content originally distributed under any version of this License.

*10. *Copy of this License: You MUST include a copy of this License with every copy of the Open Game Content You Distribute.

*11.* Use of Contributor Credits: You may not market or advertise the Open Game Content using the name of any Contributor unless You have written permission from the Contributor to do so.

*12.* Inability to Comply: If it is impossible for You to comply with any of the terms of this License with respect to some or all of the Open Game Content due to statute, judicial order, or governmental regulation then You may not Use any Open Game Material so affected.

*13. *Termination: This License will terminate automatically if You fail to comply with all terms herein and fail to cure such breach within 30 days of becoming aware of the breach. All sublicenses shall survive the termination of this License.

*14. *Reformation: If any provision of this License is held to be unenforceable, such provision shall be reformed only to the extent necessary to make it enforceable.

*15.* *COPYRIGHT NOTICE:*

*Open Game License v 1.0 *Copyright 2000, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.

*System Reference Document (SRD)* Copyright 2000-2003, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.; Authors Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Rich Baker, Andy Collins, David Noonan, Rich Redman, Bruce R. Cordell, John D. Rateliff, Thomas Reid, James Wyatt, based on original material by E. Gary Gygax and Dave Arneson.

*Modern System Reference Document *Copyright 2002-2004, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.; Authors Bill Slavicsek, Jeff Grubb, Rich Redman, Charles Ryan, Eric Cagle, David Noonan, Stan!, Christopher Perkins, Rodney Thompson, and JD Wiker, based on material by Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Richard Baker, Peter Adkison, Bruce R. Cordell, John Tynes, Andy Collins, and JD Wiker.

*OTTER System Core Rules* Copyright 2015-2019, OTTER Entertainment, LLC.; Author: Christopher A. Altnau, based on material by Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Rich Baker, Andy Collins, David Noonan, Rich Redman, Bruce R. Cordell, John D. Rateliff, Thomas Reid, and James Wyatt.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Dec 16, 2019)

*OTTER VARIANT: POINT BLANK RANGE*

This is an OTTER VARIANT rule; It will apply in the CY 576 campaign. It will probably appear in the Official OTTER Manuscript. However, this rule will NOT apply in the Dyvers campaign, since that campaign is experimental to begin with.
*EDIT:* I changed my mind. This change will also now affect the Dyvers campaign.

*POINT BLANK RANGE:*

The *Point Blank Shot* feat has changed.

At less than 30 feet, ANYONE using a missile or thrown weapon will receive +1 to hit and damage.

If a PC or NPC has the *Point Blank Shot* feat, that bonus increases to +3 to hit and damage; i.e., the +3 overlaps / does not stack with the +1 bonus above.





Spoiler: OGL License



*OPEN GAME LICENSE Version 1.0a*

The following text is the property of Wizards of the Coast, Inc. and is Copyright 2000 Wizards of the Coast, Inc (“Wizards”). All Rights Reserved.

*1. Definitions:* (a)”Contributors” means the copyright and/or trademark owners who have contributed Open Game Content; (b)”Derivative Material” means copyrighted material including derivative works and translations (including into other computer languages), potation, modification, correction, addition, extension, upgrade, improvement, compilation, abridgment or other form in which an existing work may be recast, transformed or adapted; (c) “Distribute” means to reproduce, license, rent, lease, sell, broadcast, publicly display, transmit or otherwise distribute; (d)”Open Game Content” means the game mechanic and includes the methods, procedures, processes and routines to the extent such content does not embody the Product Identity and is an enhancement over the prior art and any additional content clearly identified as Open Game Content by the Contributor, and means any work covered by this License, including translations and derivative works under copyright law, but specifically excludes Product Identity. (e) “Product Identity” means product and product line names, logos and identifying marks including trade dress; artifacts; creatures characters; stories, storylines, plots, thematic elements, dialogue, incidents, language, artwork, symbols, designs, depictions, likenesses, formats, poses, concepts, themes and graphic, photographic and other visual or audio representations; names and descriptions of characters, spells, enchantments, personalities, teams, personas, likenesses and special abilities; places, locations, environments, creatures, equipment, magical or supernatural abilities or effects, logos, symbols, or graphic designs; and any other trademark or registered trademark clearly identified as Product identity by the owner of the Product Identity, and which specifically excludes the Open Game Content; (f) “Trademark” means the logos, names, mark, sign, motto, designs that are used by a Contributor to identify itself or its products or the associated products contributed to the Open Game License by the Contributor (g) “Use”, “Used” or “Using” means to use, Distribute, copy, edit, format, modify, translate and otherwise create Derivative Material of Open Game Content. (h) “You” or “Your” means the licensee in terms of this agreement.

*2. The License:* This License applies to any Open Game Content that contains a notice indicating that the Open Game Content may only be Used under and in terms of this License. You must affix such a notice to any Open Game Content that you Use. No terms may be added to or subtracted from this License except as described by the License itself. No other terms or conditions may be applied to any Open Game Content distributed using this License.

*3. Offer and Acceptance:* By Using the Open Game Content You indicate Your acceptance of the terms of this License.

*4. Grant and Consideration:* In consideration for agreeing to use this License, the Contributors grant You a perpetual, worldwide, royalty-free, non-exclusive license with the exact terms of this License to Use, the Open Game Content.

*5. Representation of Authority to Contribute:* If You are contributing original material as Open Game Content, You represent that Your Contributions are Your original creation and/or You have sufficient rights to grant the rights conveyed by this License.

*6. Notice of License Copyright:* You must update the COPYRIGHT NOTICE portion of this License to include the exact text of the COPYRIGHT NOTICE of any Open Game Content You are copying, modifying or distributing, and You must add the title, the copyright date, and the copyright holder’s name to the COPYRIGHT NOTICE of any original Open Game Content you Distribute.

*7. Use of Product Identity:* You agree not to Use any Product Identity, including as an indication as to compatibility, except as expressly licensed in another, independent Agreement with the owner of each element of that Product Identity. You agree not to indicate compatibility or co-adaptability with any Trademark or Registered Trademark in conjunction with a work containing Open Game Content except as expressly licensed in another, independent Agreement with the owner of such Trademark or Registered Trademark. The use of any Product Identity in Open Game Content does not constitute a challenge to the ownership of that Product Identity. The owner of any Product Identity used in Open Game Content shall retain all rights, title and interest in and to that Product Identity.

*8. Identification:* If you distribute Open Game Content You must clearly indicate which portions of the work that you are distributing are Open Game Content.

*9. Updating the License:* Wizards or its designated Agents may publish updated versions of this License. You may use any authorized version of this License to copy, modify and distribute any Open Game Content originally distributed under any version of this License.

*10. Copy of this License:* You MUST include a copy of this License with every copy of the Open Game Content You Distribute.

*11. Use of Contributor Credits:* You may not market or advertise the Open Game Content using the name of any Contributor unless You have written permission from the Contributor to do so.

*12. Inability to Comply:* If it is impossible for You to comply with any of the terms of this License with respect to some or all of the Open Game Content due to statute, judicial order, or governmental regulation then You may not Use any Open Game Material so affected.

*13. Termination:* This License will terminate automatically if You fail to comply with all terms herein and fail to cure such breach within 30 days of becoming aware of the breach. All sublicenses shall survive the termination of this License.

*14. Reformation:* If any provision of this License is held to be unenforceable, such provision shall be reformed only to the extent necessary to make it enforceable.

*15. COPYRIGHT NOTICE:

Open Game License v 1.0* Copyright 2000, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.

*System Reference Document (SRD)* Copyright 2000-2003, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.; Authors Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Rich Baker, Andy Collins, David Noonan, Rich Redman, Bruce R. Cordell, John D. Rateliff, Thomas Reid, James Wyatt, based on original material by E. Gary Gygax and Dave Arneson.

*Modern System Reference Document* Copyright 2002-2004, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.; Authors Bill Slavicsek, Jeff Grubb, Rich Redman, Charles Ryan, Eric Cagle, David Noonan, Stan!, Christopher Perkins, Rodney Thompson, and JD Wiker, based on material by Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Richard Baker, Peter Adkison, Bruce R. Cordell, John Tynes, Andy Collins, and JD Wiker.

*OTTER System Core Rules* Copyright 2015-2019, OTTER Entertainment, LLC.; Author: Christopher A. Altnau, based on material by Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Rich Baker, Andy Collins, David Noonan, Rich Redman, Bruce R. Cordell, John D. Rateliff, Thomas Reid, and James Wyatt.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Apr 14, 2020)

*OTTER Optional Rule: "Impossible" Skill & Ability Checks:*

When a DC for a check is too high for a character, and the task being attempted affects the player's ability to participate in the game, the end result (automatic failure of the check) tends to disrupt the game, because the player feels helpless, which in turn can lower morale for the entire table, and lead to disinterest in the game; players say things like, "I can't do anything anyway, so wake me when it's over."

This is an optional rule meant to address that situation, by giving the player a slim chance of success, because in the author's opinion, there should always be a chance of success, no matter how small.

The normal situation involves a check which will determine the character's survival, a check which cannot be made normally; for example, a character is being held immobile by a dangerous monster. If he can't make the STR check, he can't escape the monster's grip, and will soon be eaten. The character's max result on the check simply isn't high enough to allow escape.

*The way this rule works is simple:*

*1.* The character must roll his max result, i.e., must roll a natural 20 on the die.

*2.* The GA then rolls percentile dice, based upon the difference between the character's max result, and the DC for a successful check; the difference is multiplied by 5, and used as a percentile. If the GA rolls under that percentile, then the character's check still fails.

*EXAMPLE:* Bart The Brave has a STR of 20. Thus, his STR check is 1d20+5. His max result is 25. But he needs a 35 to escape the monster's grip, or he's going to be eaten. The difference between 35 and 25 is ten (10) points. Multiply 10 by 5, and you get 50. The GA rolls % dice, and a result of 01-50 means that Bart still fails his check. A result of 51-100 means that Bart somehow escapes.

*3.* A difference of 20 points between the max check and the required DC would indicate a 100% chance for Bart to fail;  HOWEVER, when using this rule, no matter how many points difference there is between the max check and the DC, there is ALWAYS a 5% chance for the player to succeed; i.e., a roll of 95 or more on the % dice means that Bart escapes, regardless of how strong the beast is. The reason? Do you need one? It's a fantasy game. The gods are smiling on Bart today.




Spoiler: OGL License



*OPEN GAME LICENSE Version 1.0a*

The following text is the property of Wizards of the Coast, Inc. and is Copyright 2000 Wizards of the Coast, Inc (“Wizards”). All Rights Reserved.

*1. Definitions:* (a)”Contributors” means the copyright and/or trademark owners who have contributed Open Game Content; (b)”Derivative Material” means copyrighted material including derivative works and translations (including into other computer languages), potation, modification, correction, addition, extension, upgrade, improvement, compilation, abridgment or other form in which an existing work may be recast, transformed or adapted; (c) “Distribute” means to reproduce, license, rent, lease, sell, broadcast, publicly display, transmit or otherwise distribute; (d)”Open Game Content” means the game mechanic and includes the methods, procedures, processes and routines to the extent such content does not embody the Product Identity and is an enhancement over the prior art and any additional content clearly identified as Open Game Content by the Contributor, and means any work covered by this License, including translations and derivative works under copyright law, but specifically excludes Product Identity. (e) “Product Identity” means product and product line names, logos and identifying marks including trade dress; artifacts; creatures characters; stories, storylines, plots, thematic elements, dialogue, incidents, language, artwork, symbols, designs, depictions, likenesses, formats, poses, concepts, themes and graphic, photographic and other visual or audio representations; names and descriptions of characters, spells, enchantments, personalities, teams, personas, likenesses and special abilities; places, locations, environments, creatures, equipment, magical or supernatural abilities or effects, logos, symbols, or graphic designs; and any other trademark or registered trademark clearly identified as Product identity by the owner of the Product Identity, and which specifically excludes the Open Game Content; (f) “Trademark” means the logos, names, mark, sign, motto, designs that are used by a Contributor to identify itself or its products or the associated products contributed to the Open Game License by the Contributor (g) “Use”, “Used” or “Using” means to use, Distribute, copy, edit, format, modify, translate and otherwise create Derivative Material of Open Game Content. (h) “You” or “Your” means the licensee in terms of this agreement.

*2. The License:* This License applies to any Open Game Content that contains a notice indicating that the Open Game Content may only be Used under and in terms of this License. You must affix such a notice to any Open Game Content that you Use. No terms may be added to or subtracted from this License except as described by the License itself. No other terms or conditions may be applied to any Open Game Content distributed using this License.

*3. Offer and Acceptance:* By Using the Open Game Content You indicate Your acceptance of the terms of this License.

*4. Grant and Consideration:* In consideration for agreeing to use this License, the Contributors grant You a perpetual, worldwide, royalty-free, non-exclusive license with the exact terms of this License to Use, the Open Game Content.

*5. Representation of Authority to Contribute:* If You are contributing original material as Open Game Content, You represent that Your Contributions are Your original creation and/or You have sufficient rights to grant the rights conveyed by this License.

*6. Notice of License Copyright:* You must update the COPYRIGHT NOTICE portion of this License to include the exact text of the COPYRIGHT NOTICE of any Open Game Content You are copying, modifying or distributing, and You must add the title, the copyright date, and the copyright holder’s name to the COPYRIGHT NOTICE of any original Open Game Content you Distribute.

*7. Use of Product Identity:* You agree not to Use any Product Identity, including as an indication as to compatibility, except as expressly licensed in another, independent Agreement with the owner of each element of that Product Identity. You agree not to indicate compatibility or co-adaptability with any Trademark or Registered Trademark in conjunction with a work containing Open Game Content except as expressly licensed in another, independent Agreement with the owner of such Trademark or Registered Trademark. The use of any Product Identity in Open Game Content does not constitute a challenge to the ownership of that Product Identity. The owner of any Product Identity used in Open Game Content shall retain all rights, title and interest in and to that Product Identity.

*8. Identification:* If you distribute Open Game Content You must clearly indicate which portions of the work that you are distributing are Open Game Content.

*9. Updating the License:* Wizards or its designated Agents may publish updated versions of this License. You may use any authorized version of this License to copy, modify and distribute any Open Game Content originally distributed under any version of this License.

*10. Copy of this License:* You MUST include a copy of this License with every copy of the Open Game Content You Distribute.

*11. Use of Contributor Credits:* You may not market or advertise the Open Game Content using the name of any Contributor unless You have written permission from the Contributor to do so.

*12. Inability to Comply:* If it is impossible for You to comply with any of the terms of this License with respect to some or all of the Open Game Content due to statute, judicial order, or governmental regulation then You may not Use any Open Game Material so affected.

*13. Termination:* This License will terminate automatically if You fail to comply with all terms herein and fail to cure such breach within 30 days of becoming aware of the breach. All sublicenses shall survive the termination of this License.

*14. Reformation:* If any provision of this License is held to be unenforceable, such provision shall be reformed only to the extent necessary to make it enforceable.

*15. COPYRIGHT NOTICE:

Open Game License v 1.0* Copyright 2000, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.

*System Reference Document (SRD)* Copyright 2000-2003, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.; Authors Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Rich Baker, Andy Collins, David Noonan, Rich Redman, Bruce R. Cordell, John D. Rateliff, Thomas Reid, James Wyatt, based on original material by E. Gary Gygax and Dave Arneson.

*Modern System Reference Document* Copyright 2002-2004, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.; Authors Bill Slavicsek, Jeff Grubb, Rich Redman, Charles Ryan, Eric Cagle, David Noonan, Stan!, Christopher Perkins, Rodney Thompson, and JD Wiker, based on material by Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Richard Baker, Peter Adkison, Bruce R. Cordell, John Tynes, Andy Collins, and JD Wiker.

*OTTER System Core Rules* Copyright 2015-2020, OTTER Entertainment, LLC.; Author: Christopher A. Altnau, based on material by Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Rich Baker, Andy Collins, David Noonan, Rich Redman, Bruce R. Cordell, John D. Rateliff, Thomas Reid, and James Wyatt.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Apr 24, 2020)

*OTTER RULING: STARMANTLE CLOAK

The description should now read:*

This draping black cloak turns into a sparkling mantle of tiny, cascading stars when worn. The cloak sheds light as a torch, renders the wearer impervious to nonmagical weapon attacks (including natural, non-magical weapons such as fists, claws, or fangs) and transforms any non-magical, *manufactured* weapon or missile that strikes the wearer into harmless light, destroying it.

Contact with the starmantle does not destroy magic weapons or missiles (nor does it destroy natural, non-magical weapons such as fists, claws, or fangs) but against magical weapons or missiles, the starmantle's wearer is entitled to a DC 15 Reflex save each time he is struck; success indicates that the attack has been mitigated, and the wearer takes only half damage from the attack.

Creatures with Damage Reduction, which employ natural weapons, count as "magical weapons" for this purpose. So for example, a creature whose Damage Reduction is 10 / Infused (+2), uses its natural weapons as if they were +2 magical weapons. The claw attacks from such as creature would be subject to the cloak's mitigation power. (i.e., these claw attacks would allow a DC 15 Reflex save for half damage.)

*OTTER RULING: DAMAGE REDUCTION*

Magic = +1 or better needed to bypass DR. (Example: 5/Magic)
Infused = +2 or better needed to bypass DR. (Example: 5/Infused)
Enspelled = +3 or better needed to bypass DR. (Example: 5/Enspelled)
Ancient = +4 or better needed to bypass DR. (Example: 5/Ancient)
Runic = +5 or better needed to bypass DR. (Example: 5/Runic)
Epic, Minor = +6 or better needed to bypass DR. (Example: 5/Epic, Minor)
Epic, Major = +10 or better needed to bypass DR. (Example: 5/Epic, Major)
Epic, Exalted = +15 or better needed to bypass DR. (Example: 5/Epic, Exalted)
Epic, True = +20 or better needed to bypass DR. (Example: 5/Epic, True)
Epic, Legendary = +25 or better needed to bypass DR. (Example: 5/Epic, Legendary)

*NOTE:* It is not possible to exceed the Epic, Legendary level of number-based DR. A character who can penetrate Epic, Legendary DR can penetrate any number-based DR, whether it's +25, or +100, or +1,000; there are no limits to magical enhancements at the epic level (except, perhaps, the wealth and caster level of the creator,) but past a certain point (+25) the resistance ability of DR levels out. i.e., once you're dealing with +25 or greater weapons, things like DR simply don't apply, unless they are based on something other than a number (Lawful, Iron, Adamantine, etc.)




Spoiler: OGL License



*OPEN GAME LICENSE Version 1.0a*

The following text is the property of Wizards of the Coast, Inc. and is Copyright 2000 Wizards of the Coast, Inc (“Wizards”). All Rights Reserved.

*1. Definitions:* (a)”Contributors” means the copyright and/or trademark owners who have contributed Open Game Content; (b)”Derivative Material” means copyrighted material including derivative works and translations (including into other computer languages), potation, modification, correction, addition, extension, upgrade, improvement, compilation, abridgment or other form in which an existing work may be recast, transformed or adapted; (c) “Distribute” means to reproduce, license, rent, lease, sell, broadcast, publicly display, transmit or otherwise distribute; (d)”Open Game Content” means the game mechanic and includes the methods, procedures, processes and routines to the extent such content does not embody the Product Identity and is an enhancement over the prior art and any additional content clearly identified as Open Game Content by the Contributor, and means any work covered by this License, including translations and derivative works under copyright law, but specifically excludes Product Identity. (e) “Product Identity” means product and product line names, logos and identifying marks including trade dress; artifacts; creatures characters; stories, storylines, plots, thematic elements, dialogue, incidents, language, artwork, symbols, designs, depictions, likenesses, formats, poses, concepts, themes and graphic, photographic and other visual or audio representations; names and descriptions of characters, spells, enchantments, personalities, teams, personas, likenesses and special abilities; places, locations, environments, creatures, equipment, magical or supernatural abilities or effects, logos, symbols, or graphic designs; and any other trademark or registered trademark clearly identified as Product identity by the owner of the Product Identity, and which specifically excludes the Open Game Content; (f) “Trademark” means the logos, names, mark, sign, motto, designs that are used by a Contributor to identify itself or its products or the associated products contributed to the Open Game License by the Contributor (g) “Use”, “Used” or “Using” means to use, Distribute, copy, edit, format, modify, translate and otherwise create Derivative Material of Open Game Content. (h) “You” or “Your” means the licensee in terms of this agreement.

*2. The License:* This License applies to any Open Game Content that contains a notice indicating that the Open Game Content may only be Used under and in terms of this License. You must affix such a notice to any Open Game Content that you Use. No terms may be added to or subtracted from this License except as described by the License itself. No other terms or conditions may be applied to any Open Game Content distributed using this License.

*3. Offer and Acceptance:* By Using the Open Game Content You indicate Your acceptance of the terms of this License.

*4. Grant and Consideration:* In consideration for agreeing to use this License, the Contributors grant You a perpetual, worldwide, royalty-free, non-exclusive license with the exact terms of this License to Use, the Open Game Content.

*5. Representation of Authority to Contribute:* If You are contributing original material as Open Game Content, You represent that Your Contributions are Your original creation and/or You have sufficient rights to grant the rights conveyed by this License.

*6. Notice of License Copyright:* You must update the COPYRIGHT NOTICE portion of this License to include the exact text of the COPYRIGHT NOTICE of any Open Game Content You are copying, modifying or distributing, and You must add the title, the copyright date, and the copyright holder’s name to the COPYRIGHT NOTICE of any original Open Game Content you Distribute.

*7. Use of Product Identity:* You agree not to Use any Product Identity, including as an indication as to compatibility, except as expressly licensed in another, independent Agreement with the owner of each element of that Product Identity. You agree not to indicate compatibility or co-adaptability with any Trademark or Registered Trademark in conjunction with a work containing Open Game Content except as expressly licensed in another, independent Agreement with the owner of such Trademark or Registered Trademark. The use of any Product Identity in Open Game Content does not constitute a challenge to the ownership of that Product Identity. The owner of any Product Identity used in Open Game Content shall retain all rights, title and interest in and to that Product Identity.

*8. Identification:* If you distribute Open Game Content You must clearly indicate which portions of the work that you are distributing are Open Game Content.

*9. Updating the License:* Wizards or its designated Agents may publish updated versions of this License. You may use any authorized version of this License to copy, modify and distribute any Open Game Content originally distributed under any version of this License.

*10. Copy of this License:* You MUST include a copy of this License with every copy of the Open Game Content You Distribute.

*11. Use of Contributor Credits:* You may not market or advertise the Open Game Content using the name of any Contributor unless You have written permission from the Contributor to do so.

*12. Inability to Comply:* If it is impossible for You to comply with any of the terms of this License with respect to some or all of the Open Game Content due to statute, judicial order, or governmental regulation then You may not Use any Open Game Material so affected.

*13. Termination:* This License will terminate automatically if You fail to comply with all terms herein and fail to cure such breach within 30 days of becoming aware of the breach. All sublicenses shall survive the termination of this License.

*14. Reformation:* If any provision of this License is held to be unenforceable, such provision shall be reformed only to the extent necessary to make it enforceable.

*15. COPYRIGHT NOTICE:

Open Game License v 1.0* Copyright 2000, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.

*System Reference Document (SRD)* Copyright 2000-2003, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.; Authors Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Rich Baker, Andy Collins, David Noonan, Rich Redman, Bruce R. Cordell, John D. Rateliff, Thomas Reid, James Wyatt, based on original material by E. Gary Gygax and Dave Arneson.

*Modern System Reference Document* Copyright 2002-2004, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.; Authors Bill Slavicsek, Jeff Grubb, Rich Redman, Charles Ryan, Eric Cagle, David Noonan, Stan!, Christopher Perkins, Rodney Thompson, and JD Wiker, based on material by Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Richard Baker, Peter Adkison, Bruce R. Cordell, John Tynes, Andy Collins, and JD Wiker.

*OTTER System Core Rules* Copyright 2015-2020, OTTER Entertainment, LLC.; Author: Christopher A. Altnau, based on material by Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Rich Baker, Andy Collins, David Noonan, Rich Redman, Bruce R. Cordell, John D. Rateliff, Thomas Reid, and James Wyatt.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jul 14, 2021)

*OTTER RULING ON ROPE TRICK AND EXTRA-DIMENSIONAL STORAGE ITEMS:*

        *GM:*  
*From the Official D&D 3.5 FAQ, Page 33:

"...It’s a general rule that you can’t mix items containing nondimensional or extradimensional spaces (things that are bigger inside than out) with each other or with portable holes. Such combinations tend to strain the fabric of the cosmos. Putting one bag of holding within another is just like putting the bag into a portable hole. Items that function like bags of holding, such as Heward’s handy haversacks, cause the same mishaps when mishandled."* --FAQ statement.

*DM's OPINION:* I think the designers of the game did this in order to prevent players from using loopholes to achieve "infinite storage capacity" by combining multiple storage items into each other. I really don't think they intended for the party members to lose their storage items every time they go into a *Rope Trick* to rest and recover, or every time they step through a *Planar Portal.*

_(Of course, the old SSI computer games used to do that; they'd make you leave your stuff in a vault, under Elminster's care, on the plane of Limbo, otherwise your items would disappear when you stepped through the portal. But I really believe that this was done simply to make the computer game more of a challenge. Otherwise, players would have run rough-shod over the game, because of the enormous amounts of available resources. In my humble opinion, those games awarded too much treasure.)_

Thus, to summarize, placing storage items within storage items is a no-no, and results in catastrophic consequences, as a form of deterrent.

*Note you can freely go plane hopping with portable holes, bags of holding, and the like. Spells that produce their own extradimensional spaces, such as rope trick, pose no danger to occupants who may be using portable holes, bags of holding, and the like."* --FAQ statement.

*DM's OPINION:* In my opinion, smallish items, such as *Bags of Holding*, and *Heward's Handy Haversack* pose no threat whatsoever inside a *Rope Trick* spell, whether they are open, or closed. However, a *Portable Hole* is huge (10' diameter circle.) In its folded-up form, the Portable Hole is fine inside of the Rope Trick. But if the hole is unfolded, and allowed to activate, then there is a chance that the exposed space of the hole might negatively interact with the space inside the Rope Trick. Treat the Portable Hole as an attended magic item, i.e., use the owner's saving throw array. The first round that the hole is open and active, make a Fort save DC 5. Failure indicates a mishap similar to an item within an item; success indicates that the item functions normally that round. Each subsequent round, make a Fort save, increasing the DC by +1 each time. So on the second round, it's DC 6, on the third, it's DC 7, on the fourth, it's DC 8, and so on. Eventually, the hole WILL cause a disruption, so it's really better to keep Portable Holes closed while inside the Rope Trick spell. Even if the save seems easy to make, remember, you can always roll a Natural 1 on the die.
     



Spoiler: OGL License



*OPEN GAME LICENSE Version 1.0a*

The following text is the property of Wizards of the Coast, Inc. and is Copyright 2000 Wizards of the Coast, Inc (“Wizards”). All Rights Reserved.

*1. Definitions:* (a)”Contributors” means the copyright and/or trademark owners who have contributed Open Game Content; (b)”Derivative Material” means copyrighted material including derivative works and translations (including into other computer languages), potation, modification, correction, addition, extension, upgrade, improvement, compilation, abridgment or other form in which an existing work may be recast, transformed or adapted; (c) “Distribute” means to reproduce, license, rent, lease, sell, broadcast, publicly display, transmit or otherwise distribute; (d)”Open Game Content” means the game mechanic and includes the methods, procedures, processes and routines to the extent such content does not embody the Product Identity and is an enhancement over the prior art and any additional content clearly identified as Open Game Content by the Contributor, and means any work covered by this License, including translations and derivative works under copyright law, but specifically excludes Product Identity. (e) “Product Identity” means product and product line names, logos and identifying marks including trade dress; artifacts; creatures characters; stories, storylines, plots, thematic elements, dialogue, incidents, language, artwork, symbols, designs, depictions, likenesses, formats, poses, concepts, themes and graphic, photographic and other visual or audio representations; names and descriptions of characters, spells, enchantments, personalities, teams, personas, likenesses and special abilities; places, locations, environments, creatures, equipment, magical or supernatural abilities or effects, logos, symbols, or graphic designs; and any other trademark or registered trademark clearly identified as Product identity by the owner of the Product Identity, and which specifically excludes the Open Game Content; (f) “Trademark” means the logos, names, mark, sign, motto, designs that are used by a Contributor to identify itself or its products or the associated products contributed to the Open Game License by the Contributor (g) “Use”, “Used” or “Using” means to use, Distribute, copy, edit, format, modify, translate and otherwise create Derivative Material of Open Game Content. (h) “You” or “Your” means the licensee in terms of this agreement.

*2. The License:* This License applies to any Open Game Content that contains a notice indicating that the Open Game Content may only be Used under and in terms of this License. You must affix such a notice to any Open Game Content that you Use. No terms may be added to or subtracted from this License except as described by the License itself. No other terms or conditions may be applied to any Open Game Content distributed using this License.

*3. Offer and Acceptance:* By Using the Open Game Content You indicate Your acceptance of the terms of this License.

*4. Grant and Consideration:* In consideration for agreeing to use this License, the Contributors grant You a perpetual, worldwide, royalty-free, non-exclusive license with the exact terms of this License to Use, the Open Game Content.

*5. Representation of Authority to Contribute:* If You are contributing original material as Open Game Content, You represent that Your Contributions are Your original creation and/or You have sufficient rights to grant the rights conveyed by this License.

*6. Notice of License Copyright:* You must update the COPYRIGHT NOTICE portion of this License to include the exact text of the COPYRIGHT NOTICE of any Open Game Content You are copying, modifying or distributing, and You must add the title, the copyright date, and the copyright holder’s name to the COPYRIGHT NOTICE of any original Open Game Content you Distribute.


*7. Use of Product Identity:* You agree not to Use any Product Identity, including as an indication as to compatibility, except as expressly licensed in another, independent Agreement with the owner of each element of that Product Identity. You agree not to indicate compatibility or co-adaptability with any Trademark or Registered Trademark in conjunction with a work containing Open Game Content except as expressly licensed in another, independent Agreement with the owner of such Trademark or Registered Trademark. The use of any Product Identity in Open Game Content does not constitute a challenge to the ownership of that Product Identity. The owner of any Product Identity used in Open Game Content shall retain all rights, title and interest in and to that Product Identity.

*8. Identification:* If you distribute Open Game Content You must clearly indicate which portions of the work that you are distributing are Open Game Content.

*9. Updating the License:* Wizards or its designated Agents may publish updated versions of this License. You may use any authorized version of this License to copy, modify and distribute any Open Game Content originally distributed under any version of this License.

*10. Copy of this License:* You MUST include a copy of this License with every copy of the Open Game Content You Distribute.

*11. Use of Contributor Credits:* You may not market or advertise the Open Game Content using the name of any Contributor unless You have written permission from the Contributor to do so.

*12. Inability to Comply:* If it is impossible for You to comply with any of the terms of this License with respect to some or all of the Open Game Content due to statute, judicial order, or governmental regulation then You may not Use any Open Game Material so affected.

*13. Termination:* This License will terminate automatically if You fail to comply with all terms herein and fail to cure such breach within 30 days of becoming aware of the breach. All sublicenses shall survive the termination of this License.

*14. Reformation:* If any provision of this License is held to be unenforceable, such provision shall be reformed only to the extent necessary to make it enforceable.

*15. COPYRIGHT NOTICE:

Open Game License v 1.0* Copyright 2000, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.

*System Reference Document (SRD)* Copyright 2000-2003, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.; Authors Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Rich Baker, Andy Collins, David Noonan, Rich Redman, Bruce R. Cordell, John D. Rateliff, Thomas Reid, James Wyatt, based on original material by E. Gary Gygax and Dave Arneson.

*Modern System Reference Document* Copyright 2002-2004, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.; Authors Bill Slavicsek, Jeff Grubb, Rich Redman, Charles Ryan, Eric Cagle, David Noonan, Stan!, Christopher Perkins, Rodney Thompson, and JD Wiker, based on material by Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Richard Baker, Peter Adkison, Bruce R. Cordell, John Tynes, Andy Collins, and JD Wiker.

*OTTER System Core Rules* Copyright 2015-2021, OTTER Entertainment, LLC.; Author: Christopher A. Altnau, based on material by Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Rich Baker, Andy Collins, David Noonan, Rich Redman, Bruce R. Cordell, John D. Rateliff, Thomas Reid, and James Wyatt.


----------

